# [Jilo Mítico!] El "invierno demográfico" era esto: las españolas tienen 100.000 hijos menos que en 1939 (y éramos 20 millones menos!)



## silenus (11 Mar 2018)

El "invierno demográfico" era esto: las españolas tienen 100.000 hijos menos que en 1939 - Libre Mercado

*El "invierno demográfico" era esto: las españolas tienen 100.000 hijos menos que en 1939*

_*La tasa de natalidad sigue en caída libre. Ni siquiera el incremento de los nacimientos de madres no nacidas en España logra cambiar la tendencia.*

Los españoles no tenemos niños. No se habla demasiado del tema, aunque en los últimos años ha ganado algo de actualidad, sobre todo por el debate acerca de la sostenibilidad del sistema de pensiones. Y sí, está claro que si no hay un reemplazo, en el mercado laboral, a los actuales trabajadores, será mucho más complicado financiar las prestaciones de jubilación.

Pero que no haya niño es importante no sólo porque no vayamos a tener quién nos pague la pensión. El cambio que estamos viviendo en los últimos 30-35 años tiene unas enormes implicaciones sociales, económicas o políticas. Pocas veces (si es que se ha producido antes) hemos asistido a una modificación de tal magnitud y tan rápida en una sociedad. No estamos solos, eso es cierto: otros países como Italia, Grecia o Portugal nos acompañan. Eso sí, no pensemos que también aquí la crisis ha sido la culpable: en 2005 o 2007, las cifras no eran muy diferentes. Y ni la recesión impactó de forma especialmente negativa en este tema ni la recuperación económica ha servido para cambiar de tendencia.

Algunos datos son escalofriantes: según publicaba hace unos días Eurostat, en 2016, las madres nacidas en España dieron a luz a 312.898 niños. Simplemente para que nos hagamos una idea de lo que eso significa: _*en 1939, con 25,5 millones de habitantes (20 millones menos que ahora), en el año final de una Guerra Civil (con lo que un conflicto de este tipo implica desde un punto de vista demográfico, sobre todo por su impacto entre los hombres jóvenes) que supuso cientos de miles de fallecidos, una ruina económica y el exilio para muchos otros miles… pues bien, en aquellas circunstancias, nacieron en nuestro país 419.800 niños: 107.000 más que en la actualidad (de madres nacidas en España).

Las cifras*







_En esta tabla, con cifras del INE, podemos ver el número de nacimientos en España en las últimas ocho décadas. Como vemos, tras la Guerra Civil, que implicó un desplome en esta estadística (de más de 635.000 nacimientos en 1934 se pasó a menos de 420.000 en 1939), la natalidad se recuperó rápidamente en España. En 1945 ya estábamos de nuevo por encima de los 600.000 nacimientos y por encima de esa barrera continuamos hasta 1979: ese fue el último año, hasta el momento, en el que se superó esa cifra. A partir de ahí, vivimos un descenso casi continuo durante dos décadas, que vivió su punto más bajo en 1996, cuando se registraron apenas 362.626 nacimientos.

Luego, comenzó una pequeña recuperación, especialmente con el nuevo siglo y en 2008 España volvió a superar el medio millón de nacimientos. Eso sí, fue la primera y última vez desde 1982 en que esto ocurría. Un espejismo. En aquel año se desató la crisis y muchos inmigrantes salieron de España, para volver a sus países de origen o buscando otros destinos más atractivos desde el punto de vista económico.

Y las cifras de nacimientos volvieron a hundirse. Desde 2008 a 2016, hemos vivido ocho años de descensos (con un mínimo repunte en 2014, de apenas 1.800 niños más que en 2013) que nos ha llevado de los 519.779 nacimientos de aquel año a los 410.583 de 2016: ¡casi 110.000 menos en ocho años! No hay una cifra cerrada para 2017, pero viendo los datos parciales, todo apunta a que también habrá habido un descenso en el pasado ejercicio.

Pero cuidado, incluso esa cifra de 410.000 nacimientos es algo engañosa. Porque cuando hablamos de niños nacidos en España o de tendencias demográficas, tendemos a imaginar a una pareja española y a pensar en si los jóvenes españoles tienen más o menos hijos. Esta es una imagen que cada vez es menos precisa. Porque el porcentaje de niños que nacen de madres no nacidas en España es cada vez más elevado. Por eso, como apuntábamos antes, el estallido de la crisis tuvo un impacto tan importante en los nacimientos: no es sólo que las españolas tuvieran menos hijos (que también), es que, sobre todo, muchas madres potenciales nos dejaron._







_De esta manera, en la tabla 2 vemos las cifras de Eurostat para 2016 de hijos nacidos de madres nacidas en España y de madres nacidas en el extranjero (por cierto, hay una pequeña diferencia en la suma total con las cifras del INE, que probablemente se ajustará con las cifras definitivas). Pues bien, como podemos ver, el 23% de los nacimientos se debe a madres nacidas en el extranjero. Esto tiene una lectura positiva: la inmigración está ayudando a que el invierno demográfico no sea tan duro. Pero también podemos leerlo de otra manera: *si sólo contamos a las madres españolas, hablamos de poco más de 300.000 nacimientos al año*.

En las décadas de 1940-50-60-70 no hay (al menos, nosotros no lo hemos encontrado) una estadística detallada que permita dividir entre madres nacidas en España y en el extranjero. Pero parece razonable suponer que en aquellos años había muy pocos hijos de madres no españolas. Así, si asumimos que todos los nacimientos de 1939 eran de madres españolas (algún hijo de madre extranjera habría, pero se podrían contar casi con los dedos de una mano), lo que tenemos es que *en 2016 las españolas dieron a luz a más de 100.000 niños menos que en el peor año de la Guerra Civil*.

En el libro Estadísticas Históricas de España siglos XIX y XX, de la Fundación BBVA (se puede descargar aquí el PDF de forma gratuita), se recogen datos desde 1858 : pues bien, en aquel año, con apenas 15 millones de habitantes, nacían en nuestro país 546.000 niños. De hecho, a partir de 1861, cuando nacen 611.000 niños, apenas hay ningún año hasta 1980 en que se baje de esa barrera de los 600.000 (sólo durante la Guerra Civil y algún año suelto en el siglo XIX y en la postguerra). Alejandro Macarrón, experto en demografía y autor del libro El suicidio demográfico en Occidente y medio mundo, cree que, salvo sorpresa en los últimos meses del año, cuando conozcamos la estadística completa de 2017 veremos que hemos superado (por abajo) otro hito histórico: *"El pasado año habrán sido menos de 300.000 los nacimientos de madres nacidas en España, por los datos preliminares publicados (a falta de los definitivos). Una cifra tan baja no se daba, muy probablemente, desde el siglo XVII, en una España con siete millones de habitantes"*.

*Por qué*

A partir de aquí se abre el terreno para el debate. Por un lado, es evidente que todas las sociedades ricas han sufrido una caída en la natalidad. Tiene un sentido lógico y podría decirse que positivo: por ejemplo, ya no hace falta tener 4-5 hijos para asegurarse de que al menos 2 o 3 sobreviven y pueden ayudar a los padres cuando estos envejezcan. En este sentido, los avances médicos han tenido un impacto espectacular en las cifras de mortalidad infantil. Está claro, además, que la incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral también ha influido en esta tendencia.

Pero hay algo más. Muchas veces se apela a cuestiones económicas o políticas: desde la crisis a la falta de ayudas públicas a las parejas jóvenes. Y sí, estas causas pueden ser relevantes, pero no parecen explicar demasiado. Para empezar porque en todos los países de Europa vemos una tendencia similar. Es cierto que en España es más grave, pero ahora mismo no hay ni un solo país en la UE que alcance la tasa de fertilidad de 2,1 hijos por mujer que se considera necesaria para que haya un reemplazo natural de población. Es cierto que en algunos países del norte de Europa se vivió un repunte de la natalidad en los años 90-2000. Pero el espejismo también aquí se ha evaporado: desde 2008-2010, prácticamente todos los países del Viejo Continente están viendo desplomarse sus tasas de natalidad. Y en los pocos en los que el descenso es menos pronunciado, cuando uno analiza las cifras, casi siempre se encuentra con que son las inmigrantes las que sostienen la estadística. Vamos, que las europeas no quieren tener hijos: tampoco en los países más ricos, con más ayudas, menos golpeados por la crisis o con una cifra de paro femenino más baja.

Dicho esto, como apuntamos, la situación en España es todavía más grave. Estamos a la cola en fertilidad, con 1,33 hijos por mujer (junto a Chipre, Italia, Grecia, Portugal y Polonia, únicos países por debajo de 1,4 hijos por mujer). Eurostat apunta a 1,3 como el límite no ya de reemplazo (que ya hemos visto que es de 2,1 hijos) sino aceptable para una sociedad (lo denomina como lowest-low fertility, una expresión difícil de traducir que podría significar algo así como el mínimo de fertilidad aceptable o un nivel bajo entre los bajos). Pues estamos al límite. Y la edad media a la que las españolas tienen su primer hijo es de 31,9 años, la más alta de Europa junto a la de Italia.

En el siguiente gráfico, puede verse como estamos en el peor de los mundos posibles. En el eje vertical, se distribuyen los países según su tasa de fertilidad (los que están debajo de la línea azul es que tienen un nivel inferior a la media europea). En el eje horizontal, según la edad de la madre cuando nace su primer hijo: a la derecha de la línea significa madres con más edad. España está en el peor lugar, abajo (dato muy bajo en fertilidad) y a la derecha (madres muy mayores)._








Enhorabuena PPSOE y feminazis! Seguid así!


----------



## la_trotona (11 Mar 2018)

¿Y los de libre mercado por qué están preocupados ? ¿No son decisiones libres? Si hay cada vez menos oferta de mano de obra disponible sobre todo para según que puestos... pues a subir sueldos.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2018)

¿Y de esas españolas cuántas son españolas de verdad y cuántas son inmigrantes nacionalizadas?
Seguro que de esos 100.000 niños el 80% son de piel oscura.


----------



## pocholito (11 Mar 2018)

Todo es causado por la automatizacion de muchas cosas en el año 1939 el principal sector de la economia española era la agricultura y ganadería hoy en 2018 es el sector servicios, en el 1939 al mayoría de la población española era rural se tenían hijos porque desde chicos ayudaban a la economia familiar en el campo o guardando pavos, cabras...

Es decir era factor fundamental de la economía en 2018 vivimos en una sociedad de servicios hemos pasado de la automatización del campo necesitando menos mano de obra, despues a la industria y ahora el sector servicios ,lo mismo pasa en Japon cuanto más automatizado este un pais la natalidad cae.

hoy hay mas impuestos que en 1939, en 1939 no habia iva, ni irpf ni muchos impuestos.


----------



## klopec (11 Mar 2018)

Me doy cuenta que gracias a los periodistas y políticos planchabragas hasta ahora nadie ha introducido esta variable en el debate. De hecho, parece tabú ...

Y la razón es que ésto demuestra la exclusiva responsabilidad femenina en el invierno demográfico, dada la gigantesca magnitud de las cifras. TRITURAR A TU HIJO Y TIRARLO POR EL RETRETE PARA NO TRUNCAR TU GRAN FUTURO PROFESIONAL DE CAJERA DE SUPERMERCADO DEBE TENER CONSECUENCIAS A NIVEL SOCIEDAD, GUAPIS ... SÓLO EN UN AÑO ... ::::

*Casi 100.000 abortos en España durante 2016: sólo en un 6% de los casos había algún riesgo para la mujer*

Casi 100.000 abortos en España durante 2016: sólo en un 6% de los casos había algún riesgo para la mujer - Sociedad - Navarra.com. Noticias de Navarra, Osasuna, Pamplona, deportes


----------



## cripton36 (11 Mar 2018)

crecimiento poblacional , para que?
acaso no sobra la mitad de la poblacion mundial?
mientras mas seamos, menos valor tendremos.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Mar 2018)

Antes el unico entretenimiento era follar, ahora es estar pendiente de una pantalla y después follar


----------



## silenus (11 Mar 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> crecimiento poblacional , para que?
> acaso no sobra la mitad de la poblacion mundial?
> mientras mas seamos, menos valor tendremos.
> les Saluda un marxista



No es que me guste el crecimiento poblacional, de hecho estoy de acuerdo en que sobra mucha gente en global, pero la cuestión es que es territorialmente desigual: mientras nosotros nos estancamos otros países más al sur siguen produciendo larvas como moscas y no se van a quedar allí abajo. Y si aquí no llegamos ni a la tasa de reemplazo pues sin duda seremos reemplazados por otros pobladores con menos manías. Si ahora ya nos quejamos de que recibimos servicios semiafricanos si seguimos así pronto los tendremos de verdad.


----------



## silenus (16 Mar 2018)

Alejandro Macarrón: "La razón más poderosa por la que no tenemos hijos está en los valores: nos da pereza el esfuerzo que supone" - Libre Mercado


----------



## kelden (17 Mar 2018)

silenus dijo:


> Enhorabuena PPSOE y feminazis! Seguid así! ::



No tiene nada que ver con las feminazis. Y con el PPSOE tiene que ver en el sentido de ellos dos han sido los que han construido un pais que no garantiza un futuro digno para sus gentes. Por éso la gente no tiene hijos, porque en esta mierda de pais la mayoría tiene garantizada una vida perra. Y traer hijos al mundo para que las pasen putas no es propio de personas decentes. No tiene nada que ver con las feminazis.

Hombre .... a los fachas siempre os quedara atar a 5 millones de tías a una camilla y ponerlas a parir como conejas durante 10 años ..... :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 15:03 ----------




la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y los de libre mercado por qué están preocupados ? ¿No son decisiones libres? Si hay cada vez menos oferta de mano de obra disponible sobre todo para según que puestos... pues a subir sueldos.



Los del "libre mercado" están preocupados porque sin 40 millones de burros se quedan también sin "mercado". :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 15:08 ----------




silenus dijo:


> Alejandro Macarrón: "La razón más poderosa por la que no tenemos hijos está en los valores: nos da pereza el esfuerzo que supone" - Libre Mercado



Yo no entiendo a los de "Libre Mercado". Dicen que son liberales con todo lo que eso implica: anteponen el individualismo a la colectividad. Y ahora se quejan en nombre de la "sociedad" del "pais" (entes colectivos) de que la gente, a título individual, no quiere reproducirse?

Vaya jeta le echan. Parece que les sienta como una patada en los cojones quedarse sin ganao para ordeñar ..... :XX::XX:


----------



## silenus (17 May 2018)

El 70% de las mujeres de 35 años en España no tiene hijos


----------



## Sigerico (17 May 2018)

Nuevo articulo de Felix Rodrigo Mora sobre el Hundimiento de la natalidad. 



Esfuerzo y Servicio : ESTOY TRABAJANDO EN EL ANÁLISIS DE LA CAIDA DE LA NATALIDAD Y EL COLAPSO DEMOGRÁFICO


----------



## silenus (23 May 2018)

Con dos cojones:

Denuncia a todos los diputados del Congreso por no frenar la caída de la natalidad en nuestro país


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 May 2018)

silenus dijo:


> El "invierno demográfico" era esto: las españolas tienen 100.000 hijos menos que en 1939 - Libre Mercado
> 
> 
> 
> Enhorabuena PPSOE y feminazis! Seguid así! ::



*Vives en la animalidad conejista.*


----------



## dabuti (23 May 2018)

La culpa es vuestra, putos nazis basura de los cojones..................

Seguid en el foro 24 horas al día y pajeándoos, gilipollas *incel *y *mgtow*...


----------



## silenus (23 May 2018)

Peligro: subnormales profundos posteando. No alimentar a las "bestias carroñeras" ^^^

Seguimos:

El declive demográfico o cómo España se quedará sin jóvenes en el próximo siglo - Libre Mercado

España a la cola de Europa en tasa de natalidad


Meanwhile in China:

Fertilidad independiente: China estudia levantar todos los limites a la natalidad

Cuando agoten los recursos de dentro del círculo de la imagen adónde irán? Uropa tiene déficit de niños... Tic Tac:


----------



## Renato (23 May 2018)

Si de ahora en adelante fomentaran la natalidad sería fomentar la reproducción descontrolada de las ratas negras, moras y panchitas. Así que casi mejor que no la fomenten mientras no las hayan repatriado.


----------



## silenus (23 May 2018)

Renato dijo:


> Si de ahora en adelante fomentaran la natalidad sería fomentar la reproducción descontrolada de las ratas negras, moras y panchitas. Así que casi mejor que no la fomenten mientras no las hayan repatriado.



Hay que aprender de Italia:

La Liga Norte se manifiesta bajo el lema "Primero los italianos"


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 May 2018)

silenus dijo:


> Hay que aprender de Italia:
> 
> La Liga Norte se manifiesta bajo el lema "Primero los italianos"



Pero si querían separarse de Italia.... Joe, que empanada llevan


----------



## silenus (23 May 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero si querían separarse de Italia.... Joe, que empanada llevan



Han girado 180º desde que se fue Bossi el corrupto y está Salvini, que es patriota italiano. Incluso quieren cambiar el nombre a solo Liga.

La inevitable ascensión de la Liga de Salvini | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 May 2018)

Psche
Pues son como para tomarlos en serio....


----------



## silenus (24 May 2018)

En más de 1.000 pueblos de España no nacen niños desde 2012


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 May 2018)

venga, a follar, reproducir, pocos jóvenes quedan en España, a follar, vienen los moros!!!!


----------



## Dalas (24 May 2018)

España se muere. El sistema capitalista neoliberal es lo que tiene. Jodeos. No haber votado durante tantos años al PPSOE.

PD: Yo también me jodo, pero no me privaré de restregar por la cara a los culpables esto.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 May 2018)

silenus dijo:


> En más de 1.000 pueblos de España no nacen niños desde 2012



Se follaria zapatero a las catetas antes de desaparecer.


----------



## Thom son (24 May 2018)

No futuro, no niños.

No niños, no futuro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 May 2018)

Thom son dijo:


> No futuro, no niños.
> 
> No niños, no futuro.



Hay que vivir el presente.


----------



## silenus (25 May 2018)

El drama de la natalidad en España: las madres con menos hijos y más edad de Europa


----------



## Pato Sentado (25 May 2018)

Y todo esto de la viogen, el feminazismo, la promocion de lo LTGB, la proinmigracion, es casualidad y no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## silenus (2 Jun 2018)

En 2100 España habrá perdido la mitad de su población


----------



## silenus (17 Jun 2018)

España será en 2050 el segundo país del mundo con más mayores de 65 años


----------



## anonimo123 (17 Jun 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hay que vivir el presente.



y también hay que crear un futuro. Esta sociedad individualista y egocéntrica da asco, no se va a parar el mundo cuando muramos. Desde el inicio de los tiempos se han tenido hijos, es algo intrínseco a ser animales y humanos, y no tener prole es una muestra más de la sociedad enferma en la que vivimos.


----------



## silenus (19 Jun 2018)

España registra el mayor número de defunciones desde 1976 | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## silenus (22 Jun 2018)

Natalidad: Tormenta demográfica | Opinión | EL PAÍS

Los gráficos que explican cómo está cambiando la población en España | Verne EL PAÍS

La insostenible situación de la demografía española a inicios de 2018


----------



## Linthor (22 Jun 2018)

En esta semana me cuadró ver un poco del programa de "Amigas y conocidas" en la TVE1 comentando acerca de las cifras demográficas dadas a conocer en esta semana. 

Pues bien la presentadora -en este caso sustituta de la habitual del programa-, cuestionaba a sus compañeras tertulianas; _*¿qué tal les parecía esas cifras, si creen que debíamos preocuparnos?*_. 

Yo lo veía y ante mi asombro me decía; ¿pero todavía lo preguntas?. :8:

La cuestión es que veo que el "invierno demográfico" es un tema de gran interés en este foro, pero en televisión o incluso socialmente, no es tema de conversación y si se trata, se hace muy banalmente, y en todo caso siempre dan como solución "la inmigración", nada de ideas de como aumentar la natalidad de las españolas. 

Parece como si desde las altas instancias se diera por hecho la _suplantación étnica_ de los españoles. Después le añadimos la ignorancia, desidia o la propaganda progre por otra parte, y ya se lo ponemos en bandeja para en menos de un siglo, España no pueda reconocerse ante al espejo.


----------



## Bafumat (22 Jun 2018)

Dejad de hablar de "invierno demográfico".

Estamos asistiendo a un "*SUICIDIO DEMOGRAFICO*" y no hay nigun partido actualmente que proponga medidas al respecto, *NINGUNO*. Ni siquiera el tan cacareado VOX ni los de DN.


----------



## Linthor (22 Jun 2018)

Ahora mismo acabo de recibir este whatsaap:

_Si pueden difundir la Feria Animal para los días...Es una feria para fomentar la ADOPCIÓN con pasarelas de perros procedentes del Albergue para conseguir adopciones responsables... _

A eso estamos. Recibir esto pasa por normal, recibir una pretendida cadena alentando sobre el suicidio demográfico que estamos viviendo podría ser catalogado de tremendista, catastrofista... Cuando no es más que la pura realidad.
Y si hablas de suplantación étnica no faltaría el iluminado de turno que hasta intentara tildarte de "nazi". 

Yo veo la situación ya tan irremontable, que ya me conformo con que entre los nuevos inmigrantes llegados -especialmente de Hispanoamérica- al menos sean descendientes de ancestros españoles. 
Por eso siempre habría que primar esta inmigración y anular o reducir al mínimo la de la moronegrada musulmana, que nunca, nunca, acabará integrándose y muy raramente considerarse a sí mismos como españoles.


----------



## silenus (23 Jun 2018)

Declive demográfico | Opinion Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## silenus (5 Jul 2018)

Bomba demográfica: la amenaza silenciosa que acabará con España tal y como la conocemos | Futuro


----------



## silenus (10 Jul 2018)

España registra la tercera tasa de natalidad más baja de la UE en 2017, con 8,4 nacimientos por cada 1.000 habitantes


----------



## Tonimn (10 Jul 2018)

Psicópatas pro aumento de la población en un mundo en que la mayor amenaza es la superpoblación humana.


----------



## silenus (10 Jul 2018)

Tonimn dijo:


> Psicópatas pro aumento de la población en un mundo en que la mayor amenaza es la superpoblación humana.



Sí, en China o en India, no aquí subnormal.

Adivina qué pasará cuando allí sean tantos que no tengan otra que largarse.

Tu razonamiento: La mayor amenaza alimentaria hoy día es la obesidad. Por tanto no hay países con hambrunas.


----------



## luismarple (10 Jul 2018)

Antes no se tenían, llegaban. Anda que de haber podido elegir en el 39 hubiesen tenido todos esos hijos!


----------



## juster (10 Jul 2018)

moros y panchitos invadiran demograficamente el planeta...


----------



## JyQ (11 Jul 2018)

Tanto tener como no tener hijos es una cuestión puramente egoísta.

Antiguamente "venían con un pan debajo del brazo", ahora no.

Antes, cada hijo resolvía cada vez más la vida a los padres, pues los hijos trabajaban para los padres, hasta que los padres morían.

Ahora, cada hijo complica cada vez más la vida a los padres, pues los padres trabajan para los hijos, hoy día cada vez más debido al paro juvenil.


----------



## silenus (12 Jul 2018)

España, el país de la OCDE donde menos mejorará el nivel de vida en cuarenta años


----------



## JTinternational (13 Jul 2018)

Ultracatolicos empresarios explotadores:

Si no pagáis sueldos Y TRABAJOS que permitan INDEPENDIZARSE Y PLANEAR UN FUTURO ES IMPOSIBLE QUE NADIE PUEDA TENER HIJOS???

CON 400 O 600 EUROS ALGUN MES, CREÉIS QUE ALGUIEN SE PUEDE PERMITIR EL LUJO DE TENER HIJOS??

LOS FACHAS ULTRALIBERALES ESTAIS HUNDIENDO LA SOCIEDAD Y ENCIMA OS QUEJÁIS?

ES QUE NO SE PUEDE SER MAS TOOOOOONTO


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Jul 2018)

Si no pagáis sueldos Y TRABAJOS que permitan INDEPENDIZARSE Y PLANEAR UN FUTURO ES IMPOSIBLE QUE NADIE PUEDA TENER HIJOS???


_La natalidad tambien callo en las clases altas. por lo tanto el motivo economico no es un factor determinante.

A parte es un fenomeno de las economias desarrolladas. En Alemania tambien pasa.

Así que culpar solo a los empresarios no es correcto. _


----------



## tastas (13 Jul 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> Antes no se tenían, llegaban. Anda que de haber podido elegir en el 39 hubiesen tenido todos esos hijos!



Me preguntó también si en 1939 lo de los niños no dependía sólo de las mujeres.

Me extrañan muchísimo estos titulares dónde se habla de que las madres no tienen hijos pero el padre es como si no existiera.

Taptap


----------



## Linthor (13 Jul 2018)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Si no pagáis sueldos Y TRABAJOS que permitan INDEPENDIZARSE Y PLANEAR UN FUTURO ES IMPOSIBLE QUE NADIE PUEDA TENER HIJOS???
> 
> 
> _La natalidad tambien callo en las clases altas. por lo tanto el motivo economico no es un factor determinante.
> ...



Ni Noruega llega a garantizar el relevo generacional con 1,71 hijos por mujer, y desde el año 1975 que están por debajo del 2,1. 

Es algo superior a las condiciones económicas, tiene mucho más que ver que el tipo de sociedad en el que vivimos.


----------



## Thom son (13 Jul 2018)

Hay que oir muchas tonterías, ilustradas o peregrinas, acerca del clamoroso descenso de la natalidad en España: que si los españoles se han vuelto egoístas, que si las parejas de recién casados solo piensan en su bienestar personal, que si el hedonismo... paparruchas pudiera ser que patrocinadas por quienes -se dice, se comenta, se especula- tal vez resolvieron prescindir del concurso de la población nacional en la reproducción de la fuerza de trabajo, único aspecto, quizá, mueve su preocupación por la evolución de la demografía.

Sinceramente, ¿alguien puede pensar que una economía basada en ser competitiva por reducción de costes laborales ofreciendo servicios adocenados y mediocres puede garantizar el reemplazo de una demografía en condiciones?


----------



## silenus (18 Jul 2018)

España alcanza un récord de envejecimiento, con 120 mayores de 64 años por cada 100 menores de 16 | España


----------



## silenus (31 Jul 2018)

Borrell dice que Europa necesita "savia nueva"


----------



## tastas (1 Ago 2018)

Y los españoles cuántos hijos tenemos?

Nunca he entendido estás estadísticas que se dejan de lado al 50% de los que hacen que haya nuevas vidas.

Taptap


----------



## Linthor (1 Ago 2018)

*Renac. Demográfico*
@ren_demografico
_En el primer semestre de 2018, en Polonia cayeron un 3% los nacimientos en Polonia. Tras dos años de sustanciales subidas, al calor del plan de choque pro-natalidad de su gobierno, llega este retroceso. En próximos meses y años se verá si es un revés pasajero o estructural._
30 jul. 2018
Fundación Renacimiento Demográfico


España está a la cola de la natalidad en Europa pero en general, en la zona oriental del continente el problema es aún más acuciante.
Aquí vemos como hasta en países como Polonia que había iniciado la senda de la recuperación demográfica también se ven estancados.
El invierno demográfico es un problema europeo en general, y no, no se soluciona sustituyéndonos por subsaharianos.

De otra:


----------



## laresial (1 Ago 2018)

silenus dijo:


> El "invierno demográfico" era esto: las españolas tienen 100.000 hijos menos que en 1939 - Libre Mercado
> 
> 
> 
> Enhorabuena PPSOE y feminazis! Seguid así! ::



Ten un país gobernado por patriotas, y subirá la demografía.

Ten un país gobernado por traidores genocidas antiblancos, y bajará la demografía.

Los conservadores polacos logran subir la natalidad en el país: en 2017 hubo 20.000 nacimientos más que el año anterior

_Los conservadores polacos logran subir la natalidad en el país: en 2017 hubo 20.000 nacimientos más que el año anterior_


----------



## JTinternational (1 Ago 2018)

Con 800 euros en un trabajo TEMPORAL en el mejor de los casos (para pagar alquiler, luz, agua, comida, no creo que llegue) Y con la mujer (una mujer como DIOS MANDA, AMA DE CASA) en casa para cuidar a la familia 

Pregunto 

Se pueden tener hijos???

Los que pedís eso o sois retrasados mentales o malas personas o os estáis burlando de la gente

Decidme... Que sois?


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2018)

*La mitad de los niños paridos nejpaña en 1939 se murieron en la hambruna de 1941.*


----------



## Linthor (1 Ago 2018)

JTinternational dijo:


> *Con 800 euros en un trabajo TEMPORAL en el mejor de los casos* (para pagar alquiler, luz, agua, comida, no creo que llegue) Y con la mujer (una mujer como DIOS MANDA, AMA DE CASA) en casa para cuidar a la familia
> 
> Pregunto
> 
> ...



Este debe ganar millones:


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2018)

*Todos los paletos son conejistas.
Animalidades de animal, claro está.*


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Todos los paletos son conejistas.
> Animalidades de animal, claro está.*



Ya nos lo dirás cuando no haya para tu pensión ni la de tu Pepe, borrega. ::

La crisis demográfica se agudiza: España sufre en 2017 su mayor pérdida de población. Noticias de Economía


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2018)

silenus dijo:


> Ya nos lo dirás cuando no haya para tu pensión ni la de tu Pepe, borrega. ::



*Alma de cántaro:
Te crees que vas a tener pensión porque tengas siete larvas que van a pasar toda su vida en el paro o empalmando contratos de subempleo, en un país que no da para más de 30/35 millones de habitantes.
Anda que eres simplorio.*


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Alma de cántaro:
> Te crees que vas a tener pensión porque tengas siete larvas que van a pasar toda su vida en el paro o empalmando contratos de subempleo, en un país que no da para más de 30/35 millones de habitantes.
> Anda que eres simplorio.*



No borrega, mucho mejor estar a la cola de nacimientos mundiales cuando otros países europeos nos doblan en habitantes con menos territorio y otros (no europeos) nos mandan las suyas a capazos cada semana. Seguro que sus larvas te pagarán la pensión poco después de que declaren la sharia. :rolleye:

Que a una retrasada como tú se le permita votar es un motivo de peso para abolir el sufragio universal. ::


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2018)

silenus dijo:


> No borrega, mucho mejor estar a la cola de nacimientos mundiales cuando otros países europeos nos doblan en habitantes con menos territorio y otros (no europeos) nos mandan las suyas a capazos cada semana. Seguro que sus larvas te pagarán la pensión poco después de que declaren la sharia. :rolleye:
> 
> Que a una retrasada como tú se le permita votar es un motivo de peso para abolir el sufragio universal. ::



*
Tu país es un secarral.
Geográfica y tecnológicamente.
NO puede tener la misma densidad de población que Alemania o UK.

Además de retrasado, te llevarás una gran decepción cuando conozcas en tus carnes el mundo real.
(No pension for you) * :XX: :XX:


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *
> Tu país es un secarral.
> Geográfica y tecnológicamente.
> NO puede tener la misma densidad de población que Alemania o UK.
> ...



Subnormal retrasada: Italia también es un secarral geográfico, sobre todo el sur, tienen menos superficie que nosotros y nos sacan más de 12 millones. Y si somos un secarral tecnológico es por chusma charil como tú que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto; solo hay que ver que eres tan imbécil que en un mundo cada vez más superpoblado en el que si ven nuestras fronteras débiles seremos el objetivo más fácil, encima quieres que los autóctonos seamos MENOS gente. Hay que tener ya el encefalograma plano. :ouch: :ouch:

No eres más boba ni entrenando, bo-rre-ga.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2018)

silenus dijo:


> Subnormal retrasada: Italia también es un secarral geográfico, sobre todo el sur, tienen menos superficie que nosotros y nos sacan más de 12 millones. Y si somos un secarral tecnológico es por chusma charil como tú que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto; solo hay que ver que eres tan imbécil que en un mundo cada vez más superpoblado en el que si ven nuestras fronteras débiles seremos el objetivo más fácil, encima quieres que los autóctonos seamos MENOS gente. Hay que tener ya el encefalograma plano. :ouch: :ouch:
> 
> No eres más boba ni entrenando, bo-rre-ga.




Se ve que eres un paleto:
*ITALIA ES VERDE *en su gran mayoría y con zonas de enorme fertilidad y productividad agrícola (por ejemplo la zona padana).
Y tiene mucho más tejido industrial, bastante más, se ve cuando recorres el país la cantidad de fábricas y talleres que hay por todos lados.
Y tiene una tradicional cercanía geográfica con Alemania y el valle del Rhin.

Sólo tiene 1/3 del país que pueda ser como jpaña, los otros 2/3 son bastante diferentes.


----------



## JTinternational (1 Ago 2018)

Entonces quedamos en que sois idiotas, no?

De matemáticas y eso no andáis muy bien


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se ve que eres un paleto:
> *ITALIA ES VERDE *en su gran mayoría y con zonas de enorme fertilidad y productividad agrícola (por ejemplo la zona padana).
> Y tiene mucho más tejido industrial, bastante más, se ve cuando recorres el país la cantidad de fábricas y talleres que hay por todos lados.
> Y tiene una tradicional cercanía geográfica con Alemania y el valle del Rhin.
> ...



Mira subnormal imbécil, vete a tomar por el culo. Se ve que no te gusta tu país, Se escribe ESPAÑA, sin J, paleta acomplejada de mierda; si no te gusta ya sabes, emigra. Gentuza como tú sí que sobra de aquí.

A la lista de ignorados, borrega de mierda.

Y no te preocupes que seguiré poniendo noticias en el hilo, se ve que es un tema que te jode especialmente.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ago 2018)

silenus dijo:


> Mira subnormal imbécil, vete a tomar por el culo. Se ve que no te gusta tu país, Se escribe ESPAÑA, sin J, paleta acomplejada de mierda; si no te gusta ya sabes, emigra. Gentuza como tú sí que sobra de aquí.
> 
> A la lista de ignorados, borrega de mierda.
> 
> Y no te preocupes que seguiré poniendo noticias en el hilo, se ve que es un tema que te jode especialmente.



Mucho ad mulierem y cero argumentos. Se cumplía una vez más mi pronóstico...jijiji


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2018)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque sepultada en guano está en tu lista de ignorados. 

Que te jodan, puta boba retrasada.

*[EDIT] Ah, por cierto imbécil, España tiene más bosque que Italia no solo en hectáreas sino en porcentaje sobre la superficie total. *::

Anexoaíses por superficie forestal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*De nada, BORREGA SUBNORMAL*


----------



## silenus (2 Ago 2018)

La tasa de natalidad más baja de los últimos 19 años afianza la crisis demográfica en España


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Ago 2018)

El "invierno demográfico" tiene nombre y apellidos. No es algo que nos haya caído del cielo. Es algo buscado y premeditado por las élites que nos gobiernan. No es casualidad que TODAS las leyes que se aprueban vayan precisamente a poner trabas a la natalidad (aborto, ideología de género, leyes de divorcio, etc).

Si a alguien le preocupa la baja natalidad, podéis estar bien seguros de que no es a nuestros gobernantes. Al contrario, lo están gozando.


----------



## silenus (2 Ago 2018)

Y la bomba demográfica española estallará en… 2019



> Ni siquiera el saldo migratorio alivia el problema, y tampoco lo hará en los próximos lustros a juzgar por las estimaciones de población de Estadística de 2016


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (2 Ago 2018)

Autonomias funcivagos y politicos o natalidad. Vosotros mismos.

VOX


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Ago 2018)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> El "invierno demográfico" tiene nombre y apellidos. No es algo que nos haya caído del cielo. Es algo buscado y premeditado por las élites que nos gobiernan. No es casualidad que TODAS las leyes que se aprueban vayan precisamente a poner trabas a la natalidad (aborto, ideología de género, leyes de divorcio, etc).
> 
> Si a alguien le preocupa la baja natalidad, podéis estar bien seguros de que no es a nuestros gobernantes. Al contrario, lo están gozando.



*Controlando la natalidad China ha pasado de ser un país atrasado a ser la segunda potencia mundial en 30 años.
Sin control efectivo, India sigue siendo un estercolero-hormiguero y eso que no son un país comunijjjta. *:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## laresial (3 Ago 2018)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Controlando la natalidad China ha pasado de ser un país atrasado a ser la segunda potencia mundial en 30 años.
> Sin control efectivo, India sigue siendo un estercolero-hormiguero y eso que no son un país comunijjjta. *:XX: :XX: :XX:



Así que China, es el ejemplo a seguir.
Un Centralismo Ferreo y al que se salga de la raya, tiro en la nuca...
¡Vaya vaya, no me lo esperaba!.

O si.


----------



## silenus (3 Ago 2018)

> Controlando la natalidad China ha pasado de ser un país atrasado a ser la segunda potencia mundial en 30 años.
> Sin control efectivo, India sigue siendo un estercolero-hormiguero y eso que no son un país comunijjjta.



Ya que te citan, *SUBNORMAL PROFUNDA*:

China dejará de limitar la natalidad dejando atrás la ley del único hijo


----------



## tobias (3 Ago 2018)

hemos mordido el anzuelo del capitalismo, seremos sustituidos por inmigrantes al no mantener el orden familiar y entregarnos al hedonismo adolescente. Mi familia está en proceso de extinción... la siguiente generación (hijos) solo son un 40% de la mía, que era practicamente igual a la de nuestros padres. 

Como los míos está toda España.


----------



## Linthor (3 Ago 2018)

tobias dijo:


> hemos mordido el anzuelo del capitalismo, seremos sustituidos por inmigrantes al no mantener el orden familiar y entregarnos al hedonismo adolescente. *Mi familia está en proceso de extinción*... la siguiente generación (hijos) solo son un 40% de la mía, que era practicamente igual a la de nuestros padres.
> 
> Como los míos está toda España.




La reducción de las familias es acongojante.
El caso más sangrante que conozco es el de una familia de seis hermanos que en la siguiente generación se reducen a un único descendiente -sólo la hermana mayor tuvo un hijo-, otra familia que eran tres hermanas y ninguna fue capaz de darle un nieto a sus padres, con lo que en este caso esta familia se extinguirá en la próxima generación.


----------



## silenus (12 Ago 2018)

Demografía: En la España vacía falta gente pero no hay trabajo para una oleada de inmigrantes

La ‘bomba demográfica’ africana

La demografía no engaña: Galicia es*un país en extinción - Mundiario


----------



## silenus (13 Ago 2018)

Trillizos para 'salvar' Europa | Opinión


----------



## Linthor (13 Ago 2018)

silenus dijo:


> Trillizos para 'salvar' Europa | Opinión



El problema de Ucrania y en general de toda la Europa del Este -anteriormente bajo la órbita de la URSS- es que su problema natalicio viene de mucho antes. 

Mientras por ejemplo España en la década de los 60´ llegaba casi a los tres hijos de media por mujer, en Ucrania estaban en los 2,24. 

Ucrania - Natalidad 2017 | datosmacro.com

España hasta finales de los 70´aún superaba la "cuota" del reemplazo generacional, cayendo ya por debajo del 2,1 a partir de los 80´. 

De todas maneras países como la misma Ucrania están ahora sobre el 1,5 hijos por mujer, cuando a principios de este siglo estaban en el 1,1. 

Por su parte Rusia por ejemplo, está ahora en los 1,75 remontando desde los 1,2 que llegara a tener hace un par de décadas. 
En este repunte ha tenido mucho que ver el mismo gobierno ruso alentando del problema de natalidad que tenían encima. 
A ver si en Occidente somos capaces también de tener la misma conciencia.


----------



## silenus (6 Sep 2018)

China avanza en la eliminación del control total de la natalidad | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Linthor (10 Sep 2018)

Ahora mismo en Antena3 un especial "hasta los 100 y más allá". 
Después emitirán un reportaje sobre las consecuencias del envejecimiento de la población en España.


----------



## silenus (26 Sep 2018)

La deuda pública subirá en 62.000 millones en diez años si las pensiones no se reforman


----------



## silenus (4 Oct 2018)

La población española aumentará entre 4 y 13 millones en los próximos 30 años, según estima la AIReF




> De este modo, la AIReF estima que en 2050 la población entre 16 y 66 años se sitúe en un nivel similar al actual, mientras que el INE y Eurostat prevén una contracción de 7 y 5 millones de personas respectivamente, que conduciría a la "japonización" de la economía española



Me creo más al INE y en cualquier caso no serán españoles de España, claro. :rolleye:


----------



## Linthor (4 Oct 2018)

silenus dijo:


> La población española aumentará entre 4 y 13 millones en los próximos 30 años, según estima la AIReF
> 
> Me creo más al INE y en cualquier caso no serán españoles de España, claro. :rolleye:



La cuestión también es que añaden:

_Según AIReF, en el entorno de 2050 se alcanzará la cifra de *entre 1,8 y 2 hijos por mujer,* "algo por debajo de la tasa de reposición y de los valores que a día de hoy alcanzan los primeros países de Europa en esta variable"._


Lo peor es que no dan ninguna base ni explicación del porqué para esa fecha piensan que llegaremos a esas tasas de fecundidad, impensables comparándolas con el 1,3 actual. 

Después entiendo que también añaden que en los _primeros países de Europa_ se está actualmente en la tasa de reposición generacional (sobre el 2,1), cuando únicamente Francia está sobre los dos hijos por mujer. 

Me gustaría poder creerlo pero habría que verlo para poder hacerlo. 

Previsiones demogrÃ¡ficas: una visiÃ³n integrada - YouTube

Por cierto, sobre los datos del actual año sólo se ha podido conocer los datos del primer trimestre en el País Vasco -a la baja en comparación con el año anterior que ya eran malos-. 
Rebuscando datos actuales, parece que hay que esperar hasta el año que viene para saber como va la tendencia este año a nivel nacional.


----------



## ciberobrero (4 Oct 2018)

Mientras se hace imposible la convivencia, el medio laboral nos corroe y se enfrenta a los sexos, hay negras y moras ociosas en España con 3 o 4 hijos.

Las españolas deberían preguntarles cómo se hace. Y ya que estamos con preguntas, deberían preguntarse si esa jugada de la igualdad les ha salido bien.


----------



## silenus (5 Oct 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> 1930 = un polvo un hijo
> 
> 2018 = carrusel de pollas cero hijos



2030 = Allahu Akbar! :: :rolleye:


----------



## silenus (10 Oct 2018)

Agarraos las kalandrakas:

Un cuarto de la población en España tendrá 65 años o más en 2033 | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Oct 2018)

yo es que me asusta la cantidad de gente de más de 30 que veo que no tienen hijos pero ni siquiera tienen pareja, ni esperanza de encontrarla a corto plazo, hoy día si alguien tiene un hijo pongamos con 27 años ya se le mira raro como que "ha corrido mucho".... WTF???? y hace no tanto tiempo era lo normal o incluso se consideraba que ya era tarde con 27.

nuncafollismo para la mitad de los jóvenes e hipergamia sexual de algunas mujeres y algunos hombres (alguien tiene que estar follándoselas, pero no soy yo XDXD). de hecho según "encuestas y estudios cientificos" hoy dia se folla menos que nunca, ellas se exhiben mucho y podrian follar mucho pero no lo hacen. 

sociedad absurda, si me lo preguntas. No me extraña que nuestros abuelos lo flipen.... ::


----------



## silenus (10 Oct 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> yo es que me asusta la cantidad de gente de más de 30 que veo que no tienen hijos pero ni siquiera tienen pareja, ni esperanza de encontrarla a corto plazo, hoy día si alguien tiene un hijo pongamos con 27 años ya se le mira raro como que "ha corrido mucho".... WTF???? y hace no tanto tiempo era lo normal o incluso se consideraba que ya era tarde con 27.
> 
> nuncafollismo para la mitad de los jóvenes e hipergamia sexual de algunas mujeres y algunos hombres (alguien tiene que estar follándoselas, pero no soy yo XDXD). de hecho según "encuestas y estudios cientificos" hoy dia se folla menos que nunca, ellas se exhiben mucho y podrian follar mucho pero no lo hacen.
> 
> sociedad absurda, si me lo preguntas. No me extraña que nuestros abuelos lo flipen.... ::



En 2033, casi seis millones de personas vivirán solas en España


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (10 Oct 2018)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> 1930 = un polvo un hijo
> 
> 2018 = carrusel de pollas cero hijos



Ding !!!
Ding !!!

Pleno al 15 !!!!!

Hombres y mujeres infértiles. Peter panes "de vía estrecha" que dan más penas que asco conforme pasan los años...

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## chicken (10 Oct 2018)

¿Dónde está el problema de ser un país envejecido y perder población? Japón está en esa situación y, a pesar de ello, es un país muy restrictivo con la inmigración:


----------



## Linthor (10 Oct 2018)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el problema de ser un país envejecido y perder población? Japón está en esa situación y, a pesar de ello, es un país muy restrictivo con la inmigración:



Comparar el envejecimiento y declive demográfico de España con el de Japón, es comparar dos situaciones muy diferentes: 

España: 505.000 km2 y 46,5 millones de hab. Densidad: 93 hab/km2
Japón: 377.000 km2 y 127 millones de hab. Densidad: 339 hab/km2

Si además en la población de España restamos la población extranjera e inmigrante, tendríamos que la población española estaría en torno a los 40 millones de españoles.


----------



## silenus (10 Oct 2018)

Dani_rodri dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el problema de ser un país envejecido y perder población? Japón está en esa situación y, a pesar de ello, es un país muy restrictivo con la inmigración:



Japón tiene más de 125 millones de habitantes en algo más de dos tercios de la superficie que tiene España, tienen superpoblación para mucho tiempo, y cuentan con las empresas más avanzadas del planeta de las que obtienen una productividad brutal. Nosotros en cambio no tenemos más que el tocho y el turismo, no nos podemos permitir el lujo de perder población y menos estando en la frontera del Islam. Dios vs gitano.


----------



## Cleonte (10 Oct 2018)

Japón ha hecho una apuesta muy fuerte por la tecnología en vez de por el fomento de la natalidad.

Ya veremos si eso acaba en una cuarta revolución tecnológica basada en la robótica o en un desastre demográfico. Será el tercer milagro japonés o el gran desastre japonés y no tengo claro si es la mejor opción (soy pesimista) pero hay que reconocerles que al menos hacen algo. Aquí no existe plan a largo plazo de ningún tipo, así que el desastre está asegurado.


----------



## silenus (15 Oct 2018)

Castilla ‘la Vieja’, donde las escuelas cierran y los cementerios se amplían

Crisis de los refugiados: Valladolid ya estudia llenar los pueblos de refugiados para frenar la despoblación

De los creadores de "Vienen a pagarnos las pensiones" llega "Vienen a frenarnos la despoblación".


----------



## Linthor (16 Nov 2018)

Pues las previsiones para este año parece que empeoran aún más las tan negativas de los años precedentes;

*Los nacimientos disminuyeron en el País Vasco un 4,8% durante el primer trimestre de 2018*

*La provincia registró 2.410 nacimientos en el primer trimestre de 2018 · Andalucía Información*
_Este dato es el más bajo en la provincia de Cádiz en los últimos seis años. _

*IECA / Junta de Andalucía » En Andalucía las defunciones superaron a los nacimientos en 5.262 personas en el primer trimestre de 2018*

*El grave problema demográfico de Asturias: 3.934 defunciones y 1.487 nacimientos en primer trimestre - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias*

*La natalidad en Galicia empeora en el primer trimestre y marca otro mínimo histórico - La Opinión A Coruña*

*Córdoba registra su tasa de nacimientos más baja coincidiendo con la de mortalidad más alta*
*https://cordopolis.es/2018/10/20/cordoba-registra-su-tasa-de-nacimientos-mas-baja-coincidiendo-con-la-de-mortalidad-mas-alta/*
_La población desciende casi en un millar de personas en un trimestre por el crecimiento vegetativo negativo_

_*La provincia registra la tasa de nacimiento más baja y la de mortalidad más alta*_
*https://lacontradejaen.com/nacimiento-mortalidad/*

_*Galicia sufre este año el peor saldo demográfico desde 1941, con solo 45 nacimientos cada día*_
*https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/galicia/2018/10/27/galicia-sufre-ano-peor-saldo-demografico-1941-solo-45-nacimientos-dia/0003_201810G27P14993.htm*

-----------------------------------------------


Y esto sólo está empezando como el que dice. Además se puede ver que no es un problema en exclusiva del noroeste español, es un problema general. Hasta en Andalucía, el crecimiento vegetativo natural ya es negativo. 
A mayor envejecimiento de la población, mayor mortandad y menos natalicios. 
Es como una _catástrofe piramidal_ pero de forma invertida, y sólo estamos en la cúspide. De seguir esta tendencia en los próximos años podremos ver estas cifras de baja natalidad y alta mortalidad ampliadas de muy mala manera.


----------



## silenus (16 Nov 2018)

Meanwhile:

La deuda española marca un nuevo máximo histórico mientras Draghi advierte de las graves consecuencias | Macroeconomía

Winter is coming... Disfruten de lo progretizado. :rolleye:


----------



## silenus (21 Nov 2018)

Jajajaja, ay que me LOL: ::

España y Portugal sellan una "estrategia ibérica" contra la despoblación


----------



## tocafa (22 Nov 2018)

En vez de ayudar con políticas para que la gente tenga hijos, se promociona desde todos los ámbitos la moronegrada para cargárselo todo.


----------



## silenus (22 Nov 2018)

La OCDE insiste en recomendar una subida del IVA y en vincular la edad de jubilación a la esperanza de vida


----------



## silenus (24 Nov 2018)

La España vacía: tres de cada cinco municipios están en riesgo de extinción


----------



## silenus (28 Nov 2018)

La natalidad está en mínimos históricos, pero tres de cada cuatro mujeres en España desean tener al menos dos hijos

Desean tenerlos pero hoy no, mañana, a los 40 y tantos, que si no les complican seguir en el carrusel de pollas... :rolleye:


----------



## silenus (9 Dic 2018)

Hace un par de semanas:

Tercer golpe económico a Sánchez en un solo día: tras la OCDE y Bruselas... el FMI también es más pesimista con España


----------



## silenus (11 Dic 2018)

El problema es que no pone "todos y todas y todes" en la Constitución: :rolleye:

España registra su cifra más baja de nacimientos y la más alta de fallecimientos


----------



## ciberobrero (11 Dic 2018)

Cuando quieres que tus mujeres sean trabajadoras cutres y empobrecidas, centradas en su trabajo y con miedo a perderlo, y destinas fondos para que otras mujeres tengan los hijos que tu pueblo no tiene, evidentemente tu pueblo será diezmado y desaparecerá.

Pero tal vez de eso se trata.


----------



## Linthor (11 Dic 2018)

silenus dijo:


> El problema es que no pone "todos y todas y todes" en la Constitución: :rolleye:
> 
> España registra su cifra más baja de nacimientos y la más alta de fallecimientos



Aquí el enlace del INE con los datos. 

https://www.ine.es/prensa/mnp_1s2018_p.pdf


Se puede ver como en el 2011 los nacimientos del primer semestre fueron unos 230.000, por los 179.000 de ahora, lo que viene a ser una bajada de más de 50.000 nacimientos, lo que porcentualmente estamos hablando de una caída superior al 20% en el primer semestre de 2018 al respecto de ese mismo periodo en 2011. :8:


----------



## Yomismita (11 Dic 2018)

silenus dijo:


> La natalidad está en mínimos históricos, pero tres de cada cuatro mujeres en España desean tener al menos dos hijos
> 
> Desean tenerlos pero hoy no, mañana, a los 40 y tantos, que si no les complican seguir en el carrusel de pollas... :rolleye:



No todo es el carrusel, hay otros factores.

Basicamente la gente quiere tener una estabilidad que nunca llega, y al final acaban en la clinica de fertilidad.

Que si, que tambien esta el factor viajecitos, ligoteo, pero eso suele decaer a partir de los 30.


----------



## silenus (11 Dic 2018)

Yomismita dijo:


> No todo es el carrusel, hay otros factores.
> 
> Basicamente la gente quiere tener una estabilidad que nunca llega, y al final acaban en la clinica de fertilidad.
> 
> Que si, que tambien esta el factor viajecitos, ligoteo, pero eso suele decaer a partir de los 30.



Las moras y panchitas tienen menos estabilidad, cobran menos y ahí están, con 2 o 3 hijos cada una a los 30. No cuela. :no:

Sois una inversión de recursos ruinosa para este país. Deberíamos largaros y traer ucranianas o rusas para repoblar, como el que trae otras ovejas cuando ve que las suyas no son rentables.


----------



## GreenBack (11 Dic 2018)

Linthor dijo:


> Aquí el enlace del INE con los datos.
> 
> https://www.ine.es/prensa/mnp_1s2018_p.pdf
> 
> ...



Efectos de la LIVG.

Ya nadie quiere emparejarse, cuando más arriesgarse a tener un hijo para que desposean de todo, te encarcelen y no vuelvas a verlo más si a la tipa le da la ventolera.

Han roto la confianza entre hombres y mujeres.

El genocidio blanco va a ser más fácil de lo que pensaron.


----------



## pepetemete (11 Dic 2018)

Justo ahora que firman el pacto del fin de la raza europea en follacabralandia.
Y es que no fomentan que las blancas europeas tengan más hijos, sino sustituirlos por moronegros.

O los matamos o nos matan, metéoslo en la puta cabeza.


----------



## Yomismita (12 Dic 2018)

silenus dijo:


> Las moras y panchitas tienen menos estabilidad, cobran menos y ahí están, con 2 o 3 hijos cada una a los 30. No cuela. :no:
> 
> Sois una inversión de recursos ruinosa para este país. Deberíamos largaros y traer ucranianas o rusas para repoblar, como el que trae otras ovejas cuando ve que las suyas no son rentables.



Menos estabilidad las moras con sus paguitas? No me hagas reir.

Y las panchitas son de los colectivos mas abortadores.

Cuantos hombres españoles en torno a los 30 estan deseando ser padres? Es todo culpa de las mujeres?

Es un error, pero la gente espera a tener ciertas cosas cubiertas, curro/casa, etc. Y digo que es un error pq al final la mayoria de la gente sale adelante, con ayuda familiar, etc y muchas veces el esperar acaba en la clinica de fertilidad.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (12 Dic 2018)

Cuando podemos, la extrema izquierda, tiene la misma agenda que multinacionales, consultoras globales, bancos internacionales, fondos de inversión, escuelas de negocios top, universidades Ivy league etc etc

Feminazismo (3.500 millones de potenciales consumidores) e inmigracionismo

Golpismo e islamismo (+1.500 millones de potenciales consumidores)

Y solo compran en Amazon sus iphones

Alguien miente


----------



## silenus (13 Dic 2018)

Como dije, "vienen a frenarnos la despoblación":

La inmigración compensa la pérdida de población en España, donde ya viven 46,7 millones de personas

---------- Post added 13-dic-2018 at 13:50 ----------




Yomismita dijo:


> No todo es el carrusel, hay otros factores.
> 
> Basicamente la gente quiere tener una estabilidad que nunca llega, y al final acaban en la clinica de fertilidad.
> 
> Que si, que tambien esta el factor viajecitos, ligoteo, pero eso suele decaer a partir de los 30.



El carrusel es parte de la hipergamia tradicional en este país combinada con el hedonismo desbocado en vena que han inculcado los mass mierda en vuestras tontas cabecitas las dos últimas décadas. 

Resultado: sois un desperdicio de recursos y no servís como reproductoras; hay que reeducaros urgentemente o bien expulsaros y traer una raza mejor.


----------



## Yomismita (13 Dic 2018)

Claro, claro, los hombres estan deseando ser padres y fundar una familia, la propaganda solo afecta a los debiles cerebros femeninos.

Nos van a sustituir a TODOS, a nosotras y a vosotros, de momento leyendote esta claro que lo del "divide y venceras" lo han conseguido ya.

¿Hipergamia TRADICIONAL? ¿Que tiene de tradicional?


----------



## silenus (4 Ene 2019)

La despoblación y el envejecimiento hacen perder a Castilla y León cinco autónomos al día


----------



## silenus (13 Ene 2019)

Centenares de pueblos abandonados en España están a la venta


----------



## silenus (22 Ene 2019)

Más mayores que nunca: ya hay 8,9 millones de españoles que superan los 65 años


----------



## Linthor (22 Ene 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Más mayores que nunca: ya hay 8,9 millones de españoles que superan los 65 años



Se dice rápido pero es una cifra acongojante. 
Más del 20% de la población total, para hacer una comparativa la comunidad más poblada (Andalucía) tiene sobre los 8,4 millones.


----------



## silenus (22 Ene 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> Se dice rápido pero es una cifra acongojante.
> Más del 20% de la población total, para hacer una comparativa la comunidad más poblada (Andalucía) tiene sobre los 8,4 millones.



Nada, hay que poner 'todos y todas' en la Constitución y exhumar a Franco, esos son los problemas graves y urgentes. Esto son minucias que las arregla Fraudez en dos tardes. :rolleye:


----------



## silenus (22 Ene 2019)

La edad media de la población en España supera por primera vez los 43 años


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Ene 2019)

Nos están matando !

100.000 abortos feminazis al año y presumen...


----------



## silenus (23 Mar 2019)

La despoblación llega a las urnas: el 26-M se elegirán menos ediles que nunca en este siglo

La Europa del Sur tiene cada vez menos hijos


----------



## BulltakoMetralla (23 Mar 2019)

silenus dijo:


> La despoblación llega a las urnas: el 26-M se elegirán menos ediles que nunca en este siglo
> 
> La Europa del Sur tiene cada vez menos hijos




Francia arriba del todo, se notan los efectos de importar a los seres de luz y ponerlos a incubar a todo trapo.


----------



## capitan anchoa (23 Mar 2019)

Los planes de reemplazo étnico, estan creando este problema de forma intencionada para justificar importar "inmigrantes" que "solucionen" este problema, consecuencia de la precaridad laboral y salarial en España.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Mar 2019)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Los planes de reemplazo étnico, estan creando este problema de forma intencionada para justificar importar "inmigrantes" que "solucionen" este problema, consecuencia de la precaridad laboral y salarial en España.



Las ejecutivas feminazis contratan a panchitas de chacha y cuidadoras !

El progreso...


----------



## Linthor (23 Mar 2019)

BulltakoMetralla dijo:


> Francia arriba del todo, se notan los efectos de importar a los seres de luz y ponerlos a incubar a todo trapo.



Y Suecia en segundo lugar... 

Eso si, en los países del sur de Europa desde Portugal hasta Grecia nos estamos extinguiendo a pasos agigantados.


----------



## BulltakoMetralla (23 Mar 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> Y Suecia en segundo lugar...
> 
> Eso si, en los países del sur de Europa desde Portugal hasta Grecia nos estamos extinguiendo a pasos agigantados.



Normal, los pocos que llegan a fin de mes con algo de cash para poder alimentar a un crio encima tienen que buscar la aguja en el pajar que es hoy en dia una mujer no lobotomizada por el lobby feminazi.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Mar 2019)

Dad gracias que vivís ahora y no dentro de 200 años, porque esto os iba a parecer el paraíso


----------



## silenus (24 Mar 2019)

Rivera propone bajar el IRPF en un 60% para pueblos de menos de 5.000 habitantes


----------



## jpjp (24 Mar 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Rivera propone bajar el IRPF en un 60% para pueblos de menos de 5.000 habitantes



Este rivera quiere cargarse las diputaciones que la mayoria de ellas estan en superavit pero no cargarse las comunidades autonomas que son las que mas aumentan las deudas y donde mas politicos hay.
Que raro luego hace llamarse liberal, que poca vergüenza tiene.


----------



## silenus (24 Mar 2019)

jpjp dijo:


> Este rivera quiere cargarse las diputaciones que la mayoria de ellas estan en superavit pero no cargarse las comunidades autonomas que son las que mas aumentan las deudas y donde mas politicos hay.
> Que raro luego hace llamarse liberal, que poca vergüenza tiene.



Al menos habla de esto, no como otros que solo piensan en sacar a Franco de la tumba.


----------



## jpjp (24 Mar 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Al menos habla de esto, no como otros que solo piensan en sacar a Franco de la tumba.



Si quiere cargarse lo que esta en superavit que produce servicios a los pueblos como luz, internet, carreteras y demás pero no quiere cargarse chiringuitos como las comunidades autonomas y comarcas que son lo que mas deficit produce me demuestra que es lo mismo que el psoe o lo mismo que la ucd montar chiringuitos para meter a los suyos, donde esta ese liberalismo que dice defender, o mejor que defiende lo mismo que los progres el sofa de los politicos.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Mar 2019)

Eso se debe a nuestra gran desarrollo. Ahora no puedes explicarle a un jovencito que ha de tener un porrón de hijos y renunciar a vivir como Dios. Da igual PP, PSOE, VOX o su puta madre. Solo con una caída en desgracia a nivel apocalíptico aumentará la natalidad.

Solo nos queda:

A) Traer pagapensiones SABROSONES.
B) Traer pagapensiones BLANCATAS (si sois racistas).


----------



## silenus (24 Mar 2019)

jpjp dijo:


> Si quiere cargarse lo que esta en superavit que produce servicios a los pueblos como luz, internet, carreteras y demás pero no quiere cargarse chiringuitos como las comunidades autonomas y comarcas que son lo que mas deficit produce me demuestra que es lo mismo que el psoe o lo mismo que la ucd montar chiringuitos para meter a los suyos, donde esta ese liberalismo que dice defender, o mejor que defiende lo mismo que los progres el sofa de los politicos.



La mayoría de autonomías tienen superavit:

Diez comunidades registraron superávit de 2.066 millones en octubre

La cuestión es por qué el gobierno (PP y PSOE) no toma medidas con las otras. A partir de ahí todo lo que dices se cae solo.


----------



## Nut (24 Mar 2019)

El 70% de mujeres de 35 años en España no tiene hijos

Hasta los 34 años, el motivo que más alegan las mujeres para no tener el número de hijos que anhelan es que todavía esperan poder hacerlo, pero a partir de los 35 solo lo creen así el 22% y responden que lo que se lo impide son los motivos laborales. 

Las españolas tienen menos hijos de los que desearían por razones laborales, económicas y la dificultad para conciliar


----------



## silenus (31 Mar 2019)

La "España vaciada" supera las expectativas: decenas de miles de personas claman contra la despoblación

Los demógrafos piden más concreción al plan contra el reto demográfico

“Hace frío y en el pueblo no hay más niños, ¿qué hago sin mi ‘Fortnite?”


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Mar 2019)

La violencia machista se cobra a 50 víctimas al año

La violencia feminazi solo aborta a 115.000 españoles al año


----------



## silenus (31 Mar 2019)

Rivera propone un Pacto de Estado que en 10 años dé "la vuelta" a la despoblación en el mundo rural


----------



## Linthor (31 Mar 2019)

¿Cuándo publica el INE los datos demográficos del año pasado?. 
Vamos a ver como fue el año 2018, a ver si al menos se pudo enmendar algo los malos datos de años anteriores.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Abr 2019)

PSOE 26/28% 110/120
PP 22/24% 95/105
Ciudadanos 14/16% 45/55
VOX 12/14% 35/45
Podemos 12/14% 30/40


----------



## rush81 (1 Abr 2019)

El sábado estuve viendo un colegio concertado católico y me comentaron que llevan 3 años sobrando plazas, que el ostion demografico es brutal, que cuando la burbuja se quedaban 20 niños fuera cada año.


----------



## Linthor (2 Abr 2019)

Enlace a un mapa con la edad media de la población por provincia.

Edad media por provincias 2016

Las más envejecidas Lugo, Orense y Zamora (entre los 49 y 50 años), las más jóvenes Murcia y Almería sobre los 39 años.
La edad media de la población española era entonces de 44 años, mientras que la media de la Unión Europea era de 39 (que es justamente la cifra que únicamente llegaban a igualar las dos provincias más jóvenes del país).

El promedio de edad de los españoles, provincia a provincia


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Abr 2019)

Bildu rescata a SÃ¡nchez y aprobarÃ¡ sus Â«decretazosÂ»


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2019)

Felipe González: “Solo hay una salida seria, la federalización”

PSOE siempre con los enemigos de España


----------



## la_trotona (4 Abr 2019)

Obteniendo recursos para pagar las pensiones, se nos olvida el brutal incremente de la productividad debido a que cada vez más tareas las realizan las máquinas, con lo cual al haber menos personas y menos gastos (por ejemplo menos colegios, menos guarderías, institutos e incluso universidades públicas), es puede ir a financiar pensiones.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Abr 2019)

Si supiese el coste de una plaza pública en un colegio o instituto Cada alumno de la educación pública cuesta 8.008 euros, más que en Alemania , no iba a ser tan diferente, dicho esto, eso es parte del ahorro. Menos gente implica menos mantenimiento en carreteras así como menos competencia por trabajos, que aumentarían su sueldo y por tanto las cotizaciones.


----------



## giorgio hernani (4 Abr 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y de esas españolas cuántas son españolas de verdad y cuántas son inmigrantes nacionalizadas?
> Seguro que de esos 100.000 niños el 80% son de piel oscura.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2019)

*El progresismo es la ideologia politica del capitalismo, que a su vez es la ideologia economica del liberalismo !*


Socialismo y comunismo son liberalismo radical, las tres caras de una misma moneda

surgen para quitar elitismo a la burguesia y hacer atractiva la oferta al obrero y trabajador de ciudad soberbio y ambicioso

por qué Alexandria Ocasio Cortez, socialista liberal es la candidata de todos los medios, bancos, multinacionales, consultoras, universidades, escuelas de negocio del mundo ??

por que la agenda politica de Davos es la misma que la del partido democrata, podemos, psoe o sanders ?

Solo hay que irse a la pagina del World Economic Forum para constatar que toda la portada es cambio climatico, feminismo, inmigracion, globalizacion, robotizacion etc etc

Errejon dice que Alexandria es el modelo de candidata, la que sigue la hoja de ruta del NWO ?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (4 Abr 2019)

Estan en POF, el tinder y demas app, joder, no las dejais realizarse

Menuda pandilla viejas decrepitas que nos vienen, agarrense, locas a rabiar, sin familia, sin ataduras, no se quien va cuidar de tanta vieja


----------



## Alex Cosma (4 Abr 2019)




----------



## Eigentum (4 Abr 2019)

Un motivo más para invertir en la Industria 4.0


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Abr 2019)

100.000 divorcios al año
100.000 abortos al año

gracias al progreso...


----------



## silenus (6 Abr 2019)

Casi 2.000 municipios españoles tienen más jubilados que trabajadores


----------



## Linthor (11 Abr 2019)

La población aumenta merced únicamente a la llegada de extranjeros, mientras que los españoles disminuyen en más de 6.000 españoles menos por el crecimiento natural negativo. Hace varios años que ya mueren más españoles de los que nacen. 


La población española crece a niveles de 2013: tiene una media de 43 años, está envejecida y repunta por la inmigración

_La población española aumentó en 2018 en 284.387 personas (0,6 %), lo que situó el total de habitantes en 47 millones, una cifra que no se superaba desde 2013.

El total de personas inscritas en el Padrón en España a 1 de enero de 2019 es de 47.007.367 habitantes, según el Avance de la Estadística del Padrón Continuo. Esta cifra supone un aumento de 284.387 personas (un 0,6%) respecto a los datos a 1 de enero de 2018. *De este total, 41.982.103 tienen nacionalidad española (el 89,3%) y 5.025.264 extranjera (el 10,7%).*
Durante el año 2018 el número neto de españoles desciende en 6.186 personas (un –0,01%), mientras que el de extranjeros aumenta en 290.573 (un 6,1%). Entre estos últimos, los pertenecientes a la Unión Europea (UE-28) se incrementan en 36.049 (un 2,0%) y los no comunitarios crecen en 254.524 personas (un 8,6%).
Este es el tercer año consecutivo en que la población total de España aumenta.

La población española tiene una *edad media de 43 años, se reparte casi a la mitad entre hombres y mujeres,* *está envejecida*, compuesta por un 90% de españoles y un 10% de extranjeros y donde 4 de cada 10 personas vive en municipios de más de 100.000 habitantes. _
En lo que llevamos de siglo, la media de edad de la población española ha aumentado desde los 39 años a los 44 actuales.


----------



## Linthor (11 Abr 2019)

Por cierto, un dato llamativo es que Cataluña ha recibido más de 75.000 extranjeros (en el cómputo total es la comunidad con mayor número de extranjeros con diferencia), mientras en cambio ha crecido en 72.000, con lo que la población netamente española ha descendido en más de 3.000 efectivos.


----------



## silenus (27 Abr 2019)

Galicia se precipita hacia un demoledor vacío demográfico

En Asturias ya hay más perros que niños: el efecto colateral de la sangría demográfica


Mientras tanto, ahí abajo...

Nigeria, la bomba demográfica que acecha a Europa: "Debo salir como sea de este país"


----------



## Linthor (10 May 2019)

En general todos los datos son sangrantes, pero entre todo ello me sigue chocando que Asturias apenas dedique recursos a la familia y a la natalidad, siendo como es la región (al ser uniprovincial) donde más cruento es el suicidio demográfico que se está sufriendo.
Aunque de todas maneras este artículo hace referencia a las ayudas autonómicas, cuando tratándose de la emergencia nacional que es, sería el mismo Gobierno central quien debiera comandar toda iniciativa en este aspecto. 


*El abandono de las Comunidades Autónomas a la familia lleva al “suicidio demográfico”
Asturias, Canarias y Cantabria son las Comunidades Autónomas de España que ofrecen peores perspectivas para la familia. Navarra. Murcia y País Vasco son las comunidades autónomas mejor paradas en el informe del Instituto de Política Familiar.*

_“El déficit de ayudas a la familia está provocando que los indicadores de demografía, natalidad y nupcialidad se estén agravando en todas las Comunidades Autónomas”. Esta es una de las principales conclusiones a las que ha llegado el Instituto de Política Familiar tras realizar el informe ‘Evolución de la Familia en las Comunidades Autónomas en 2019’.

A pocas horas del comienzo de la campaña electoral de cara a los comicios autonómicos del próximo 26 de mayo, *la imagen panorámica de las diferentes regiones en relación al pilar básico de la sociedad que es la familia es devastador.* En todas ellas, los indicadores de demografía, natalidad y nupcialidad son cada vez peores de tal forma que *“a excepción de la Región de Murcia el resto de las Comunidades Autónomas está en pleno suicidio demográfico”*, tal y como señala Eduardo Hertfelder, presidente del Instituto de Politica Familiar.

A su juicio, las administraciones regionales españolas “no han sabido o no han querido ayudar y proteger a la familia, llevándola a su ostracismo”. Aún más, considera que “las políticas referentes a la familia han sido marginadas en España”. 





_

*Natalidad y demografía*
_Tal y como se refleja en el informe, *Asturias, Canarias, Galicia y Castilla y León están en un índice de fecundidad crítico*, con apenas un hijo por mujer. Pero esta circunstancia no es exclusiva. Según expone el Instituto de Política Familiar *todas las Comunidades Autónomas han tenido una evolución negativa de su índice de fecundidad desde 1980.* Las que más han perdido durante las últimas cuatro décadas son Canarias, Andalucía, Murcia y Extremadura, por ese orden.

Además, la edad media de la maternidad es cada vez más elevada, situada en todos los casos por encima de los 31 años. En paralelo, se ha producido una explosión de la natalidad extramatrimonial, en especial en Canarias, donde 2 de cada 3 hijos nacen fuera del matrimonio.

*El déficit de natalidad se ve agravado por el aborto provocado*, alertan desde el IPF, ya que se han producido más de 2 millones de muertes intencionadas de seres humanos antes del nacimiento desde 1990.








*Esta circunstancia se revela con mayor peso si cabe en regiones como Asturias y Canarias, donde además de estar a la cabeza en el déficit de natalidad, uno de cada cuatro embarazos termina en aborto.*

En este sentido, el IPF denuncia que estas cifras seguramente sean peores ya que* algunas regiones no comunican los abortos químicos o no tienen protocolos de seguimiento.* Así, destaca el hecho de que Extremadura, Canarias, Madrid, Castilla y León, Murcia, La Rioja y Castilla-La Mancha apenas notifican este tipo de abortos.

Por otro lado, el IPF subraya que lo único que sirve de contrapeso -aunque insuficiente- al déficit de natalidad es la aportación de las madres extranjeras. *“Si no fuera por la aportación de las madres extranjeras, la mayoría de las comunidades autónomas no llegarían ni a 1,3 hijos por mujer”, explica el informe.*

*Más defunciones y menos jóvenes*
El estudio del Instituto de Política Familiar destaca el hecho de que en 11 de las 17 Comunidades Autónomas mueren más personas de las que nacen. En el plazo de 20 años, el indicador del crecimineto vegetativo (nacimientos menos defunciones) *ha pasado de un saldo positivo de 17.242 en 1996 a tener 31.342 muertes más que nacimientos en 2017.* Galicia y Castilla y León están a la cola en este escalafón, mientras que Madrid -muy destacada sobre el resto- Murcia y Andalucía lo lideran, pero con cifras modestas en todo caso.

A este problema se suma que España ha perdido el 14,6% de su población joven (menores de 15 años) de tal forma que en todas las comunidades a excepción de Murcia ya tienen más personas mayores que jóvenes. Además, Asturias, Castilla y León, Extremadura Galicia, Cantabria y La Rioja perderán población en los próximos 15 años, lo que está ligado al vaciamiento creciente de los hogares en todas las regiones. Asturias lleva la peor parte, con una media de 2,2 personas por hogar.

*Matrimonios: menos, más tarde, menos religiosos, más rotos*
El informe ‘Evolución de la Familia en las Comunidades Autónomas en 2019’ del Instituto de Política Familiar también aborda la cuestión de la nupcialidad y la ruptura matrimonial. Según se constata “*la tasa de Nupcialidad de todas las Comunidades Autónomas se ha desplomado”*, siendo Castilla y León, Aragón y Extremadura las que registran menos matrimonios en relación a su población.

Además, las parejas cada vez se casa más tarde, superando en todas las regiones menos Extremadura los 35 años de media, que en el caso de Canarias asciende a 38,4 años. *La mayoría de los enlaces matrimoniales, por otra parte, se realizan en los ayuntamientos o los juzgados, muy por encima de los realizados mediante ritos religiosos.* Esta circunstancia es aún más acusada en Cataluña, Islas Baleares y País Vasco, donde 7 de cada 8 parejas se casan por lo civil.







Desde 1981, se han producido más de 3,2 millones de ruptutras familiares en España, la mayorái de ellos por la vía del divorcio. Esto equivale a una ruptura cada 5 minutos, 12 a la hora, 288 matrimonios rotos cada día.

Las comunidades con mayor tasa de rupturas familiares son, por este orden, Canarias, Cataluña, Comunidad Valenciana, Islas Baleares y Cantabria. Donde menor tasa de ruptura familiar se registra es en Castilla y León, Extremadura y Aragón. La media de las Comunidades Autónomas se sitúa en más de 5 rupturas por cada 10 matrimonios. 

*Respaldo institucional insuficiente*
El Instituto de Política Familiar también evalúa la calidad de la política familiar sobre la base de tres ejes: Los organismos y planes de familia; las prestaciones sociales directas y las políticas fiscales.

Respecto a los organismos, el informe constata que sólo una de cada tres Comunidades Autónomas (6) tiene una Consejería de Familia, aunque en todo caso es en denominación compartida; cinco tienen una Dirección General o un organismo de segundo nivel dedicado a la familia, también “compartido”; y otros seis sólo cuentan con organismos de tercer nivel.

Respecto a las ayudas directas, *tan sólo cinco comunidades dan ayuda directa por nacimiento o cuidado de los hijos* (Andalucía, Cantabria, Cataluña, Galicia y País Vasco), mientras que 4 no dan ninguna ayuda directa: Islas Baleares, Asturias, Canarias y Comunidad Valenciana. Por otro lado, el IPF denuncia que muchas familias no pueden accceder a las ayudas ya que *la mayoría de las Comunidades Autónomas imponen restricciones de renta. *

En el caso de las diferentes políticas fiscales, cabe distinguir entre el País Vasco y Navarra, con sus regímenes forales propios y el resto de comunidades que tiene posibilidad de modular los tramos autonómicos del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas (IRPF).

Así, en el País Vasco y Navarro existen deducciones hasta los 30 años, frente a los 25 del resto de España. Además, los vascos reciben la mayor deducción por ascendiente a partir de 65 años y Navarra a partir de los 75 años.

Por otro lado, en el resto de Comunidades, el IPF denuncia que casi la mitad de las Comunidades Autónomas no ha establecido ninguna nueva ayuda en los últimos 4 años.





_


----------



## silenus (28 May 2019)

Agarraos a las kalandrakas, hamijitos:

El Banco de España pide que se haga la reforma de pensiones antes de que el votante medio envejezca más


----------



## The Honker (28 May 2019)

Aborto, ideología de género, feminismo, consumismo, falta absoluta de valores, etcétera, lo raro sería que no estuviese por los suelos.


----------



## carlitros_15 (28 May 2019)

Mujeres asesinando a sus hijos, a sus familias y a sus civilizaciones


----------



## Perrito juguetón (29 May 2019)

Eso es porque en 1939 nuestros antepasados eran ricos, no como ahora que ni siquiera podemos permitirnos el último modelo de iphone.


----------



## silenus (29 May 2019)

España en 2050: seis jubilados cada 10 trabajadores y tensión en las cuentas públicas


----------



## silenus (11 Jun 2019)

Ya es oficial, hamijitos, la SS en quiebra:

El Tribunal de Cuentas certifica que la Seguridad Social está en quiebra tras perder 100.000 millones desde 2010

(Demographic) Winter is coming.


----------



## silenus (13 Jun 2019)

Despoblación o repoblación: la importancia del relato

*El mundo rural reclama tener voz en los medios de comunicación para combatir la sangría demográfica*


A buenas horas, mangas verdes... Los medios están muy ocupados con MAFIAluña a todas horas, pringaos.


----------



## Yates86 (13 Jun 2019)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> venga, a follar, reproducir, pocos jóvenes quedan en España, a follar, vienen los moros!!!!



Prefiero no tener hijos a que mi hijo sea exclavo de los sociatas como nosotros ,gobernaran sobre cenizas


----------



## Linthor (19 Jun 2019)

Los nacimientos en España disminuyen casi a la mitad en una década (y eso que los datos de los 90´y de primeros de siglo ya eran bajos).

*El número de nacimientos cae un 40% en España en los 10 últimos años

La encuesta refleja que en 2018 nacieron 369.302 niños y murieron 426.053 personas, lo que supone que España pierde población por cuarto año consecutivo (56.262 ciudadanos menos)*

_España__ continúa perdiendo población un año más debido a la reducción del número de nacimientos, que ha descendido un 6,1% en el año 2018, y que ya acumula una disminución del 40,7% en la última década, según los datos publicados este miércoles por el Instituto Nacional de estadística (INE).

La encuesta sobre Movimiento Natural de la Población refleja que durante 2018 nacieron en España 369.302 niños (23.879 menos que en 2017) y murieron 426.053 personas (un 0,4 % más que el año anterior), lo que supone que *España pierde población por cuarto año consecutivo* (56.262 ciudadanos menos).

La tasa bruta de natalidad también desciende y en 2018 se situó en* 7,9 nacimientos por cada mil habitantes* (5 décimas menos que el año anterior) debido, en parte, a la disminución del número de hijos por mujer y a la reducción del número de mujeres en edad de ser madres.

Las cifras del INE muestran, además, que *el número medio de hijos por mujer en 2018 se situó en 1,25* -el valor más bajo desde 2002 y 6 centésimas menos que el año anterior-.

-------------------------------
-------------------------------_

Estos datos colocan a España a la cola de la natalidad a nivel mundial, sólo por encima de lugares sobrepoblados como Hong Kong. 
Toda una sangría demográfica que amenaza con hacer desaparecer España tal como la conocemos. 

*Bomba demográfica: la amenaza silenciosa que acabará con España tal y como la conocemos*


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Jun 2019)

Los españoles merecen la extinción la mayoria dan arcadas. Ninguna pena.


----------



## Kalanders (19 Jun 2019)

Me temo que la situación de este país es algo ya irreversible.

Algunos ya pasamos de hacernos mala sangre.

A disfrutar de todas las decisiones tomadas y de no haber movido un dedo.


----------



## silenus (20 Jun 2019)

Ya van avisando:

Tres alternativas para las pensiones: "Deben ajustarse porque no va a haber para todos"


----------



## Tumama (20 Jun 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y de esas españolas cuántas son españolas de verdad y cuántas son inmigrantes nacionalizadas?
> Seguro que de esos 100.000 niños el 80% son de piel oscura.



Y cuántas serán de madre española con padre no español...


----------



## AzulyBlanco (21 Jun 2019)

Y los abortos serán unos......100.000


----------



## silenus (22 Jun 2019)

Estos serán los países con más habitantes del mundo en 2100 según la ONU. España pierde 14 millones de habitantes y 33 puestos

Y de los que queden por aquí la mitad seguramente moronegros. España RIP.

Enhorabuena, rojiprogres y feminazis. Haz que pase.


----------



## Linthor (22 Jun 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Estos serán los países con más habitantes del mundo en 2100. España pierde 14 millones de habitantes y 33 puestos
> 
> Y de los que queden la mitad seguramente moronegros. España RIP.
> 
> Enhorabuena, rojiprogres y feminazis. Haz que pase.




Escalofriantes las cifras en perspectiva para el África negra.
En el continente europeo en la sangría de las cifras de España habría que tener en cuenta además que esos 33 millones previstos, de ascendencia española podrán ser una mínima parte.
La sangría de Italia tampoco sería pequeña de 61 millones actuales hasta los 40 previstos para el 2100.
Portugal porque ni aparece en el listado (perdería una tercera parte de su población). Polonia de los 38 actuales a los 23 previstos... No sólo España se muere, gran parte de Europa también.


----------



## silenus (22 Jun 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> Escalofriantes las cifras en perspectiva para el África negra.
> En el continente europeo en la sangría de las cifras de España habría que tener en cuenta que esos 33 millones previstos, de ascendencia española podrán ser una mínima parte.
> La sangría de Italia tampoco sería pequeña de 61 millones actuales hasta los 40 previstos para el 2100.
> Portugal porque ni aparece en el listado (perdería una tercera parte de su población). Polonia de los 38 actuales a los 23 previstos... No sólo España se muere, gran parte de Europa también.



Sin embargo yo apostaría a que los otros países europeos serán capaces de revertir o al menos mejorar la situación a poco que se pongan porque no tienen nuestros complejos, y sus políticos progres no son tan infinitamente escoria como los nuestros. Solo hay que ver los mítines de Tsipras llenos de banderas griegas. Aquí en cambio vamos directos a la autodestrucción y además aplaudiendo.

Estos son los grandes problemas que importan al mierdas de "nuestro" presidente FRAUDEZ:

Sánchez encargó en secreto al Ministerio de Ciencia un informe clave para exhumar a Franco


----------



## silenus (25 Jun 2019)

Vienen a pagarnos las pensiones:

Más de 643.000 personas vinieron desde el extranjero a vivir a España en 2018, la cifra más alta de la última década


----------



## silenus (25 Jun 2019)

Así envejece España: 10 años más de media de edad en 4 décadas


----------



## silenus (26 Jun 2019)

La España vaciada exige crear un Ministerio de Repoblación


----------



## silenus (26 Jun 2019)

"Maestro Obi-Wan, del Lado Oscuro el velo ha caído; las Guerras Generacionales empezado ya han":

El Banco de España pide a Sánchez que no comprometa la pensión de los jóvenes por conquistar a los jubilados


----------



## silenus (27 Jun 2019)

España tiene casi 800.000 alumnos extranjeros en la enseñanza no universitaria, la cifra más alta registrada


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2019)

Las españolas son las europeas que más retrasan el nacimiento de su primer hijo


----------



## Linthor (1 Ago 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Las españolas son las europeas que más retrasan el nacimiento de su primer hijo



España, primera potencia mundial del suicidio demográfico.


----------



## silenus (6 Ago 2019)

Sánchez se plantea llevar organismos públicos a zonas despobladas

La España despoblada: "Si el campo se para, la ciudad no come"


----------



## la_trotona (7 Ago 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> Escalofriantes las cifras en perspectiva para el África negra.
> En el continente europeo en la sangría de las cifras de España habría que tener en cuenta además que esos 33 millones previstos, de ascendencia española podrán ser una mínima parte.
> La sangría de Italia tampoco sería pequeña de 61 millones actuales hasta los 40 previstos para el 2100.
> Portugal porque ni aparece en el listado (perdería una tercera parte de su población). Polonia de los 38 actuales a los 23 previstos... No sólo España se muere, gran parte de Europa también.



Vamos a ver, esto es una tendencia mundial, en Latinoamérica ya está disminuyendo considerablemente, y en África va bajando algo más lentamente, en los países que se desarrollan más vía deslocalizaciones va algo más rápida la bajada como Etiopía.

Ahí va el gráfico.

Fertility rate, total (births per woman) | Data


----------



## la_trotona (7 Ago 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Sánchez se plantea llevar organismos públicos a zonas despobladas
> 
> La España despoblada: "Si el campo se para, la ciudad no come"



Vamos a ver, si los alimentos cada vez se importan más, pues tristemente no es tan importante que haya agricultores. Y estos señores tan proecupados por la España depoblada, por qué no insisten en que las casas bajen más de precio, y la gente que no trabaja las tierras las pongan a precios más lógicos. ¿Por qué no se organizan para vender directamente su mercancía a través de la web?


----------



## la_trotona (7 Ago 2019)

silenus dijo:


> La España vaciada exige crear un Ministerio de Repoblación



Mamandurrias y más mamandurrias. ¿Por qué es tan malo que ciertas partes de España se despueblen, salvo para proteger el patrimonio histórico artístico?


----------



## silenus (7 Ago 2019)

En el bus que lleva libros a la España vacía

«Señor presidente, ¿sabe usted cuántos habitantes tiene Soria?»


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Ago 2019)

Pero quién quiere ser padre o madre en un sistema deshumanizado, de control tecnológico, bajeza espiritual, donde el odio y el miedo predominan, la incultura y la ingeniería social son común. Ahora mismo Europa y Occidente no es una sociedad sana para tener hijos. Aparte de que ha empeorado condiciones laborales, ya no hay sindicatos ni partidos socialistas que presionen cómo antes a finales del S.XX para tener una calidad de vida.


----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2019)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Pero quién quiere ser padre o madre en un sistema deshumanizado, de control tecnológico, bajeza espiritual, donde el odio y el miedo predominan, la incultura y la ingeniería social son común. *Ahora mismo Europa y Occidente no es una sociedad sana para tener hijos. *Aparte de que ha empeorado condiciones laborales, ya no hay sindicatos ni partidos socialistas que presionen cómo antes a finales del S.XX para tener una calidad de vida.



Es verdad, por eso las moras tienen tres o cuatro hijos aquí, o nos envían sus MENAS magrebíes directamente*. *

Es curioso que en una sociedad tan deshumanizada e insana todos quieran ENTRAR y ninguno que lo deporten.


----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2019)

Ay que me LOL:

Tomás Guitarte: «Exigimos un pacto de Estado contra la despoblación»

Como el pacto de las pensiones, sí. Todo solucionado.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (11 Ago 2019)




----------



## Linthor (20 Ago 2019)

*En España hay más de 300 pueblos en los que no vive nadie menor de 20 años

Confirma que la despoblación del mundo rural continúa su "ritmo imparable", ya que entre 2000 y 2018 crece el padrón en todas las comunidades, excepto en Galicia, Castilla y León y Asturias. *

Confirma que la despoblación del mundo rural continúa su "ritmo imparable", ya que entre 2000 y 2018 crece el padrón en todas las comunidades, excepto en Galicia (-1,10 %), Castilla y León (-2,82 %) y Asturias (-4,49 %).
Precisa que "un análisis detallado de la situación", municipio a municipio, revela que son 5.111 en los que disminuye el padrón en este periodo, el 62,86 % del total. Esta pérdida de población afecta a menos del 6 % en Baleares y Madrid y llega a más del 80 % en Castilla y León, Extremadura y Asturias.
En España hay *2.288 ayuntamientos que han perdido más del 25 % del padrón,* prácticamente uno de cada tres, que se concentran en Castilla y León (1.245 municipios), Castilla-La Mancha (363), Aragón (217), País Vasco (110) y Extremadura (88), mientras que en 715 ha aumentado en más de un 50 %, principalmente en Cataluña (177) y Madrid (111). El informe analiza también los municipios con menos de cien habitantes y, si en el año 2000 había 913 localidades por debajo del centenar de vecinos, en 2018 esa cifra había crecido hasta los 1.333 (420 más, con un incremento del 46 %). Destaca el caso del País Vasco, donde en estos años se ha pasado de tener cuatro ayuntamientos con menos 100 habitantes a ninguno. Por el contrario, esa cifra aumenta de manera especial en Extremadura (pasa de 1 a 10), Castilla y León (de 431 a 676) y Aragón (de 138 a 209).
Hay 14 localidades *con menos de 10 vecinos, de los que siete están en Castilla y León*, cinco en Castilla-La Mancha y dos, en La Rioja. Detecta un "vacío generacional" en algunas zonas que "se están quedando, cuando no lo han hecho ya, sin población joven", lo que obliga a mirar al futuro con una "evidente preocupación". Indica que en España *hay hasta 1.108 municipios en los que no vive un solo niño de entre 0 y 4 años *y en 311 localidades el caso es aún más grave: ningún vecino tiene menos de 20 años.


----------



## silenus (22 Ago 2019)

Los trabajadores menores de 40 años cobrarán una pensión de sólo el 50% de su sueldo cuando se jubilen


----------



## juster (22 Ago 2019)

Es q la mujer moderna no folla porque nadie las quiere.
Despues te arruinan.
Quien en su sano juicio se une a una nazi de mierda...


----------



## CobraSensei (22 Ago 2019)

No haay que darle muchas vueltas:

- Incorporacion de la mujer al mundo laboral cualificado (ningun problema con esto, quiero decir, que tener hijos es para cuidarlos, da igual si es el hombre o la mujer, pero hay que cuidarlos y un trabajo actual no es compatible con tener familia)
- Creencia adpotada de que trabajando subiras en la escala social (retraso de todo hasta alcanzar tal quimera...).
- Hombres y mujeres compitiendo (en igualdad o no) por los mismos puestos, las mismas carreras profesionales
- Aceptacion de que para tener exito laboral hay que sacrificar la vida familiar.
- Politicas familiares escasas o nulas
- Apoyo a movimientos marcadamente "antifamilia(s)". [progresistas contra la familia tradicional, tradicionales contra nuevos modelos de familia]
- Vidas sociales exageradas: cañas entre semana dps del trabajo, cañas los viernes, viajes los findes, viajes al extranjero de puente, viajes de relax en verano... conozco, y pasa sobre todo en las mujeres, que teinen TODOS los dias de la semana con planes... por supuesto, son tias que o la genetica las ha dotado de una delgadez tal que no necesitan de dietas y gym o curvis de marcado sobrepeso que no perdonan una tarde de cañas y tapas por ir a zumba...Tambien conozco gente con la que no se puede hacer ningun plan porque han estado en todas los paises de europa, en sus principales ciudades, en varios paises de asia, y en los mas famosetes de latinoamerica.... gente de curros y salarios normales eh... no se como pagaran ese tren de vida
- Tipificacion de que TODO es violencia machista... hombres solo se juntan con mujeres para tener sexo fugaz sin comprometerse, sin planes de futuro... o ni eso, directamente ya pasan de la smujeres y sus historias... mi caso... intentar ligar me da mucha mucha pereza y rabia, porque veo que al que es guapete y esta cada dia con una (intentando demostrar que ellas osn mejor quelas demas, especiales, folladoras... hasta perdonan que pongan cuernos pq "es buen chico"), las piernas se abren de serie, pero a los promedio todo son obstaculos y si te vas con otra pq te maltrata "eres un cabron"... ¿Quien esta dispuesto a aguantar tal falsedad?

Todo lo que rodea a las personas de occidente esta orientado al control demografico...


----------



## Teniente_Dan (22 Ago 2019)

la_trotona dijo:


> Vamos a ver, esto es una tendencia mundial, en Latinoamérica ya está disminuyendo considerablemente, y en África va bajando algo más lentamente, en los países que se desarrollan más vía deslocalizaciones va algo más rápida la bajada como Etiopía.
> 
> Ahí va el gráfico.
> 
> Fertility rate, total (births per woman) | Data



Realmente la natalidad está cayendo en todas partes, si lo comparas con los datos de mis libros de bachillerato la diferencia es abismal.

América Latina va en barrena, parece.


----------



## eltonelero (22 Ago 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Ay que me LOL:
> 
> Tomás Guitarte: «Exigimos un pacto de Estado contra la despoblación»
> 
> Como el pacto de las pensiones, sí. Todo solucionado.



Con pactos y firmas por arte de magia de repente las bigotudas van a empezar a ser femeninas y atractivas para atraer hombres, reducir su hipergamia a niveles normales y los hombres se van a sentir seguros de que si se divorcian no arruinan su vida.


----------



## silenus (25 Ago 2019)

España necesitaría quintuplicar los inmigrantes para sostener la jubilación

*El INE, la AIReF, la ONU y Eurostat estiman que para no elevar la ratio de dependencia cuasi laboral haría falta tener, al menos, 34 millones [de inmigrantes] en 2050*


La verdad sobre el futuro de las pensiones


----------



## Insurgent (25 Ago 2019)

Habéis dejado que sádicos malthusianos controlen el Occidente, ahora sus delirios se ven sin matices a cara descubierta, el inundar España de millones de inmigrantes para que la población original desaparezca, nadie va a integrarse, sois vosotros los que seréis asimilados a las costumbres de las razas oscuras. 
Dudo mucho que en otros tiempos las poblaciones originales de Europa hubieran tolerado que se les fuera a traer millones de efectivos marrónidos.


----------



## Teofrasto (25 Ago 2019)

Victoria por goleada de Soros y de la ideología de género. Desprestigio de la familia y del rol de la mujer como madre y epicentro familiar. España camino de la extincion, seremos sustituidos por todos esos que vean llegar y ser acarreados a diario en barcos y pateras.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (25 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> crecimiento poblacional , para que?
> acaso no sobra la mitad de la poblacion mundial?
> mientras mas seamos, menos valor tendremos.
> les Saluda un marxista




Toda la razón, cuando exterminamos a los negros y a los moros ????


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2019)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Toda la razón, cuando exterminamos a los negros y a los moros ????



para que? major dejemos que mueran de hambre y en la miseria.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Linthor (5 Sep 2019)

Lo de los barracones una pura vergüenza, pero la excusa que han dado en Gangrena3 a la hora de presentar esa información, pura basura;

*Un total de 50.000 niños van a empezar el curso escolar en barracones*
_Esta situación se debe a que hay más crecimiento demográfico, *lo que se traduce en más niños* que van al colegio y menos financiación._

Antena 3 Noticias Madrid | 05/09/2019
_Un total de *50.000 niños van a empezar las clases en barracones*, unas aulas prefabricadas que albergarán a miles de escolares. Esto se debe a que hay más crecimiento demográfico, lo que se traducen en más niños que van al colegio y menos financiación.
Al menos *20.000 niños van a estudiar en barracones en Cataluña, casi 19.000 en Andalucía y 12.000 en Valencia. *Juan Carlos Ponce. miembro del AMPA de Ciutat de Cremona, asegura que no tienen "gimnasio, aula de informática, bibliotecas, aulas, el patio es de tierra". "Las temperaturas en verano son muy altas dentro del cole y fuera son muy frías", lamenta._

------------------------------------------------

Con la natalidad de capa caída desde la década de los 90´, con la población creciendo en los estratos de mayor edad a la vez que disminuyendo en la base, con el país envejeciendo a pasos agigantados, han sido capaces de mentir de esa manera tan flagrante.
No hace falta ni consultar las estadísticas, el año pasado la tasa de fecundidad fue del 1,25 hijos por mujer y teniendo a finales de los 90´ un índice inferior al 1,20 y con un máximo en 2008 de 1,44... Lo que han hecho hoy en A3 ha sido denigrante.


----------



## Linthor (7 Sep 2019)

Lo del descenso de natalidad en Canarias en los últimos años ha sido de vértigo. En el archipiélago, tanto Gran Canaria como Tenerife son islas muy pobladas, pero en islas como La Palma, Gomera y el Hierro el envejecimiento de la población empieza a ser muy preocupante. 

*El número de nacimientos desciende en una década un 29% en Canarias*

Y los efectos ya se están haciendo notar;

*Dos de cada diez pupitres, vacíos por el descenso demográfico en las Islas*
_Los datos provisionales de alumnado en los centros de Educación Infantil muestran un descenso del 22% en las matrículas de los niños de entre 0 y 6 años_

Eso si, la llegada de inmigrantes no ha cesado de llegar y a pesar de que el crecimiento vegetativo es negativo con más muertes que nacimientos, la población ha seguido creciendo aunque ya se ha ralentizado en los últimos años.


----------



## silenus (15 Sep 2019)

¿A qué edad podré jubilarme?: los 72 serán los nuevos 65


----------



## Linthor (23 Sep 2019)

*La España vacía traspasa fronteras:

Sorprende principalmente que un reality holandés tenga como objetivo revitalizar un pueblo de la "España vacía"*. Ya después viendo la zona elegida, cabe pensar que ya podían haber elegido otras zonas más castigadas por la despoblación como la "Laponia Ibérica". En Andalucía hay también pueblos que se van vaciando pero precisamente aún sigue siendo una zona en general bastante poblada.

*Los ganadores de un reality holandés revolucionan Polopos*

_El programa televisivo desata la fiebre turística y el pueblo es el nuevo lugar de peregrinaje desde los Países Bajos | Las cinco parejas finalistas se quedan a vivir en la villa para reactivar la economía local y acabar con la despoblación._

El sinuoso trazado de Polopos ha encandilado a los Países Bajos. El pueblo adormecido por la despoblación empieza a despertar gracias a un grupo de concursantes televisivos holandeses que, enamorados de la Sierra de la Contraviesa, *se han instalado para reanimar las calles de una villa envejecida*. Las paredes cambian su desgaste por un nuevo fondo blanco, las casas quitan el cartel de se vende y se abren nuevos negocios. *Las matrículas amarillas y los coches de alquiler suben y bajan con frenesí la carretera sin quitamiedos que une la A-7 con un pueblo que estaba en medio de la nada* y que una productora de televisión ha puesto sobre el mapa europeo. Tras seis meses de grabación del programa 'El pueblo español: Polopos'–*en el que cinco parejas compitieron en un reality show con el reto de revitalizar la 'España vacía'*–, el concurso ha terminado y el municipio ya tiene su pareja ganadora. Wijnand Boon (conocido entre los poloperos como Nando) y Thysa Zevenbergen. La pareja de artistas, de 42 y 32 años respectivamente, usará el premio 20.000 euros para crear una residencia para artistas en el pueblo. *Polopos será cuna del arte y destino para el retiro espiritual de los creadores*.

Ambos han recibido el título de ciudadanos honorarios y echan raíces en la comarca. El resto de concursantes, que tenían el compromiso de quedarse sólo durante la elaboración y retransmisión del programa, han decidido quedarse. Los holandeses han puesto en marcha varias iniciativas que están consiguiendo arrancar la localidad.








De la agitación de las avenidas de Amsterdam a las calles, un poco menos tranquilas de Polopos. *El cambio no sólo ha sido radical para los escépticos vecinos del pueblo que no esperaban que un grupo de «guiris» revolucionaran por completo la villa*. Nando y Thysa echan raíces se han puesto manos a la obra para construir el hostal. Ya imaginan en la casa a medio rehabilitar una sala para cine, exposiciones, una pequeña cantina y dos habitaciones para sus huéspedes. Por supuesto, también colocarán la placa de 'ciudadanos honorarios' que recibieron del alcalde cuando ganaron el concurso.








«Nuestro sueño es construir una residencia para que creadores de todo el mundo encuentren un remanso de paz dónde poder inspirarse e intercambiar cultura», explica Thyssa. «Descubrí la Alpujarra en un viaje que hice en caravana y desde entonces me ha obsesionado. Soñé con volver porque tenemos muchos amigos en la zona y ocho años después aquí estamos», añade Nando. *La pareja evita que la fama les abrume. La emisión del reality no ha trascendido apenas fuera del pueblo, pero es un auténtico fenómeno en Europa*. Polopos se ha convertido en el lugar de peregrinación de centenas de holandeses. «Antes éramos más españoles y sólo unos cuantos guiris. Parece que nos invaden o que nosotros somos los turistas», bromea uno de los vecinos mientras apura su cerveza en compañía de la pareja ganadora. «Es una alegría ver el pueblo con mas vida. Vienen turistas a conocer Polopos. Hace unos meses era impensable que tanta gente supiera de la existencia de este sitio», agrega. Y es cierto. Más de 800.000 espectadores estuvieron atentos en la televisión holandesa RTL4 a las aventuras de sus compatriotas. La audiencia ha dejado el sofá para pasearse por el municipio.

*100 holandeses en un día*

La tez blanca y los ojos claros de los holandeses pululan por las calles, antes muertas, del municipio. Descubren los lugares de grabación e irrumpen, para sorpresa de los exconcursantes, en sus casas. «Hemos llegado a recibir 100 visitas en un día. Imagínate estar en la cama a las 9 de la mañana un domingo y que aporreen en tu puerta.Se nos hace raro, pero estamos agradecidos», dice Thysa.

Sin embargo, ya se habían acostumbrado a las jornadas de puertas abiertas con sus nuevos vecinos. «*No echamos la llave en la parte de la casa que queremos convertir en cantina y al principio nos chocaba un poco que los vecinos entraran, pero cogimos confianza enseguida*. No teníamos agua en las casas y nos dejaban sus baños para que nos ducháramos», cuentan. Otra cosa que les ha sorprendido de Polopos es la hospitalidad y el cariño de los habitantes. No hay día en el que no encuentren un obsequio en la puerta. «Naranjas, sandías, verduras... no había comido tanta fruta nunca». «Nos tratan con mucho cariño», explican. Las parejas comparten amistad con los 54 poloperos que viven allí. «El alcalde nos ha animado a todos a tener hijos. Sólo hay tres niños en el pueblo y con dos más reabren la escuela». «He de confesar que yo también se lo digo a las parejas que llegan», dice Nando. Los holandeses, ya poloperos de pura cepa, han dado un impulso de molino a la economía. Las otras parejas finalistas están inmersas en proyectos como la exportación de vino o la creación de una empresa de excursiones en la naturaleza.

La misión de repoblar Polopos va viento en popa. *Un inglés ha comprado uno de los chalets para crear un museo y otras casas también se han retirado del mercado para hacer negocio*. La localidad se reinventa sin olvidar sus raíces. «Nos gusta conocer y respetamos la tradición del pueblo. Este año Nando será mayordomo de las fiestas. Polopos está en un entorno único que necesita ser explotado de forma sostenible. Queremos que el pueblo se desarrolle sin perder su encanto», manifiesta Thysa.

Los ciudadanos honorarios se han convertido en embajadores de Holanda en Polopos y en embajadores de Polopos en los Países Bajos. La pareja asegura que viajará invitada con el alcalde, Matías González, a la ciudad de Leiden para dar a conocer el municipio y a asistir a unas jornadas culturales. Los artistas quieren que las casas desvencijadas y abandonadas se conviertan en puntos de encuentro y pequeños museos para los vecinos.

.


----------



## silenus (24 Sep 2019)

El Ayuntamiento de Teruel implanta un cheque bebé de 500 euros para favorecer la natalidad


----------



## Linthor (24 Sep 2019)

silenus dijo:


> El Ayuntamiento de Teruel implanta un cheque bebé de 500 euros para favorecer la natalidad



Según he visto, el porcentaje de la población extranjera en Teruel es del 10%. 
A buen seguro que esa ayuda del cheque bebé será para parejas extranjeras -moras principalmente- en un porcentaje mucho mayor a ese 10%. 
Ese es el pero de las ayudas generalistas a la natalidad, aunque en la información tampoco especifican los requisitos para poder recibir el cheque bebé.


----------



## silenus (24 Sep 2019)

Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS - burbuja.info


----------



## CarlosSalcedo (2 Oct 2019)

BlancoDasdiario dijo:


> Un motivo más para invertir en la Industria 4.0



Exacto, ésta cuarta revolución industrial va impactar muchísimo para bien y para mal. Todos los sistemas MES, los Sistemas APS, los algoritmos inteligentes, la red 5G van a incrementar exponencialmente la productividad de las empresas


----------



## silenus (2 Oct 2019)

El Banco de España avisa de que garantizar las pensiones requerirá "ajustes" en ingresos y gastos


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2019)

Faltan 9,1 millones de cotizantes para pagar las pensiones de la generación del 'baby boom'


----------



## Linthor (4 Oct 2019)

*Cientos de iglesias tañen sus campanas por la 'España vaciada'*

_A las 12 de la mañana de este viernes 4 de octubre, cientos de iglesias de toda España, han tañido sus campanas a la vez durante varios minutos. También lo ha hecho la catedral de Palencia y han sonado durante 5 minutos en apoyo al paro convocado por la coordinadora de 'España vaciada'. Un acto reivindicativo para dar a conocer la necesidad de crear un pacto nacional que luche contra las desigualdades territoriales._


Hoy reseñaban esto en el informativo de Gangrena3. 
De un tiempo a esta parte tienen como una nueva sección sobre la "España vaciada" y así dos o tres veces por semana hacen alguna referencia a la España que se va despoblando. 

Pero hoy por ejemplo lo hacían incidiendo en la emigración de jóvenes de estas zonas hacia Madrid y Barcelona (70.000 y 30.000 emigrados respectivamente).
La cuestión es que daban a entender que era un problema emigratorio, cuando lo principal es que la natalidad en la España vaciada no llega en muchos casos ni al hijo por mujer (Zamora por ejemplo, 0,92 hijos por mujer). Muy por debajo del maltrecho índice de fecundidad a nivel nacional (1,25 hijos por mujer).


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Oct 2019)

Cada día estoy mas convencido que cuando los moros tomen la vacia Europa occidental, seran los Europeos del este con Rusia a la cabeza, la que vengan a salvarnos.


----------



## Linthor (22 Oct 2019)

Ya podía haber sido en España, que aquí el suicidio demográfico es mucho más crítico que en la Gran Bretaña. Y no, no se trata de morunos:

*La familia más numerosa de Gran Bretaña revela que tendrá a su hijo número 22
Tienen 11 niñas y 10 niños. La madre, de 44 años, tuvo a su primer hijo con sólo 14.







La madre de la familia más grande de Gran Bretaña anunció que nacerá su hijo número 22. Sue Radford, de 44 años, y su esposo Noel, de 48, lo anunciaron en un video de YouTube en el que mostraba una imagen de una ecografía del bebé. *

"Estoy a punto de cumplir la semana 15 de embarazo. Pronto sabremos el sexo del bebé", comentó la súper madre. Sue había dicho el año pasado que ya no iba a tener más hijos, pero... "Me gustaría tener un niño ya que el año pasado tuve una niña. Así serían 11 de cada sexo. Me siento un poco niño", dijo, emocionada.

El primer hijo de ambos tiene 30 años. Y la última niña, Bonnie, nació en 2018. Hasta ahora tienen 11 mujeres y 10 varones. Aclaran que no reciben ningún tipo de ayuda estatal y que sostienen la economía familiar con una exitosa panadería. La familia vive en una casa de 10 camas que compró en 2004.

Sue y Noel son padres de Chris, 30 años, Sophie, 25, Chloe, 23, Jack, 22, Daniel, 20, Luke, 18, Millie, 17, Katie, 16, James, 15, Ellie, 14, Aimee, 13, Josh, 12, Max, 11, Tillie, 9, Oscar, 7, Casper, 6, Hallie, 3, Phoebe, 2, Archie, 18 meses y Bonnie, de 8 meses. Pero también son abuelos de Daisy, 6 años, Ayprill, 4 y Leo, 2.

Todos los miembros de la familia Radford viven en Morecambe, Lancaster, Inglaterra. Aseguran que están encantados con la noticia y compartieron la alegría a través de las redes sociales. Incluso tienen un canal de YouTube.


----------



## Linthor (23 Oct 2019)

La natalidad más baja de la historia de Canarias pone en riesgo las pensiones

Canarias sufre la tasa de natalidad más baja de la historia, con tan sólo un hijo por mujer,* una escasez de nacimientos que pone en riesgo el mantenimiento del sistema de pensiones. * 

Según los últimos datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística,* en las Islas la tasa de natalidad es del 1,05, sólo superada por Asturias, con el 1,03, *una comunidad "en riesgo de desaparecer", tal y como bromeó Leguina. Si los sondeos no engañan y las canarias deciden no tener hijos es porque no pueden, subraya Leguina. En primera instancia, porque no se les aporta estabilidad laboral. En segundo lugar, y como un motivo mucho más sangrante, porque *"una mujer embarazada no está bien vista en el trabajo, ni como candidata a un empleo ni a un ascenso".* Para muchas mujeres, tener un hijo conlleva una planificación a largo plazo, no sólo una seguridad económica momentánea, y eso "es lo que han de garantizar las estrategias públicas y privadas" 

La demografía resulta esencial para garantizar las pensiones, pero representa un aliciente o un obstáculo, según sea a la alta o a la baja, a largo plazo. Es como la termita, definió Leguina, que va terminando lentamente con el sistema. La dinamita llega de la mano de las crisis económicas, que son capaces de minar en tiempo récord una estructura consolidada durante años.


----------



## silenus (29 Oct 2019)

Las mujeres españolas retrasan su maternidad de modo alarmante


----------



## silenus (15 Nov 2019)

La pesadilla de los baby boomers: el 55% está convencido de que vivirá con aprietos al jubilarse


----------



## silenus (19 Nov 2019)

La Seguridad Social del futuro: cada jubilado estará sostenido por sólo dos personas en edad de trabajar

_*La AIReF, por ejemplo, estima que en* *2050 la población de España superará los 55 millones, *mientras que *el INE y también Eurostat prevén que ronde los 50 millones de personas*. Esa notable variación recogería, entre otras cosas, una mayor inmigración o una mejor evolución de la natalidad, aspectos que en ambos casos redundarían en un incremento de la tasa de dependencia. Pero incluso así, los datos de la Autoridad Fiscal apuntan a que la economía española se dirige hacia esa reducida relación entre trabajadores._


55 millones, o sea unos 7 millones más de moronegros.


----------



## hortera (19 Nov 2019)

tener hijos es una decisión difícil, los hijos dan mas disgustos que alegrías, y gastan mucho, es una decisión personal pero también colectiva, patriótica, si te dicen que todas las razas son iguales, la gente no va a tener hijos, a España solo la salva un partido con políticas de natalidad racistas.


----------



## silenus (21 Nov 2019)

El Banco de España apoya alargar la edad de jubilación


----------



## silenus (28 Nov 2019)

Somos los nuevos Neanderthales:

La extraña teoría que defiende que los neandertales no se extinguieron por el homo sapiens... sino por mala suerte

Llaman "mala suerte" a la falta de reproducción.


----------



## Linthor (28 Nov 2019)

Está claro que lo de PSOE y podemitas varios es la sustitución étnica.


----------



## silenus (7 Dic 2019)

El sistema español de pensiones no será viable sin reformas


----------



## silenus (11 Dic 2019)

Y BOOOOOOOOM, hoy:

España registró en 2018 la cifra más baja de nacimientos en 20 años

*España registró en 2018 la cifra más baja de nacimientos en 20 años*

*La natalidad sigue en caída libre: los datos provisionales del primer semestre de 2019 bajan al mínimo desde 1941, cuando el INE comenzó a recabar estos datos*

_Los nacimientos continúan a la baja en España. En 2018 nacieron 372.777 niños, la cifra más baja en los últimos 20 años, según los datos definitivos del movimiento natural de población publicados este miércoles por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). "Esta caída se debe en parte a que disminuyen las cohortes de personas en edad de tener hijos y a que también cae la fecundidad", explica Albert Esteve, demógrafo y director del Centro de Estudios Demográficos de Barcelona. El año pasado, las mujeres tuvieron de media 1,26 hijos, la cifra más baja desde 2002. "Lo que es importante es que aumenta la brecha entre los hijos deseados, en torno a dos, y los niños que se tienen", añade este experto. 





Pero la caída en los nacimientos no solo se observa al comparar los datos definitivos de 2018, *sino las cifras del primer semestre de este año, aún provisionales. Entre enero y junio nacieron 170.074 niños, el mínimo de la serie histórica, que comienza en 1941. Los nacimientos llevan cinco años consecutivos disminuyendo en los seis primeros meses del año. Este año, un 6,2% respecto al año anterior.* El 21,5% de los recién nacidos tenían madre extranjera —frente al 20,1% del primer semestre de 2018—.






"*Seguimos entre los países de Europa con la fecundidad más baja. Los últimos datos de Eurostat, de 2017, revelan que la media está en 1,6 hijos por mujer. Pero países como Francia están en un 1,9 y Suecia en un 1,8. Vemos una brecha entre norte y sur"*, explica Teresa Castro, demógrafa del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC). "Se debe a dos factores: un mercado laboral con mucha más precariedad e incertidumbre económica, y menos políticas de conciliación", cuenta. 

Pero Esteve vuelve a insistir en que lo relevante es la caída de la fecundidad. "No tanto por la idea de que hay que tener hijos para salvar el Estado de bienestar, sino porque refleja la dificultad creciente que tienen los jóvenes para llevar a cabo sus planes reproductivos, sus deseos de formar una familia", prosigue el demógrafo. "Independientemente del cambio de valores, que lleva a querer desarrollar ciertos aspectos de la vida, como los estudios, los viajes, etc., si miramos a partir de los 30 años, vemos que en estas edades también hay dificultades para tener un trabajo estable. Si los jóvenes tardan más en emanciparse y en empezar una vida en pareja, los hijos llegan más tarde", añade. En 2018, la edad media del primer hijo superó por primera vez los 31 años (31,02). 

"Se retrasan todas las transiciones vitales. Al irse más tarde de casa y tener el primer hijo más tarde, también se retrasa la llegada del segundo, si es que llega. *Y si se toma la decisión de tener un niño a edades tardías, también aparecen problemas de fertilidad*", señala Teresa Castro. "La sociedad de ahora es diferente en muchos aspectos a la de hace unas décadas. Hay cambios estructurales, culturales... Por un lado, la encuesta de fecundidad del año pasado demostró que aumenta el número de adultos jóvenes que no desean hijos. Pero entre los que no tienen intención de tenerlos, hay quienes señalan que esta inclinación se debe a impedimentos económicos y laborales", añade esta experta. "En mi opinión, los obstáculos son muy importantes", sostiene. Ahí está el margen de mejora. 

Los datos del INE también revelan que el año pasado fue el cuarto consecutivo en que España registró un saldo vegetativo negativo, es decir, que el número de muertes superó el de los nacimientos. Concretamente, en casi 55.000 personas. "Esto seguirá ocurriendo en los próximos años. Tenemos grupos numerosos de población que llegan a edades avanzadas y es lógico que vayan muriendo", sostiene Albert Esteve. "Que el crecimiento vegetativo sea negativo no es una catástrofe. *Ocurre desde hace décadas en Alemania, donde esto se compensa con la inmigración*", coincide Teresa Castro. "Lo importante es que la esperanza de vida aumente", dice Esteve. El año pasado, en una décima, hasta alcanzar los 83,2 años._


----------



## Linthor (11 Dic 2019)

silenus dijo:


> Y BOOOOOOOOM, hoy:
> 
> España registró en 2018 la cifra más baja de nacimientos en 20 años



Más grave aún es que esos datos record del año pasado parece que este año se van a ver incrementados.

La natalidad vuelve a desplomarse en España: cae un 6,2% en el primer semestre de 2019

De mantenerse esta misma tendencia en el segundo semestre, serían unos 30.000 nacimientos menos al respecto del año pasado.

Eso si, los nacimientos de niños de madre extranjera siguen aumentando. Si en el primer semestre del año pasado estaban sobre el 20%, ahora ya en este año están en el 21%. Y eso sin contar las nacionalizadas.

De otra, al finalizar el año seremos unos -100.000 españoles, al ser los nacimientos mucho menores que el número de defunciones.


----------



## silenus (15 Dic 2019)

La 'España Vaciada' se reúne para exigir un pacto de Estado por el reequilibrio territorial - Republica.com


----------



## silenus (20 Dic 2019)

La España vacía de niños: "Les preocupa más que se extinga el águila perdicera que nosotros"


----------



## silenus (22 Dic 2019)

El frenazo de la población lastra la economía española - El País

A disfrutar del feminazismo, el moronegrismo y el abortismo, progres hijos de puta.


----------



## Namreir (22 Dic 2019)

Esto solo es el comienzo, en 6/7 años suspirareis por las cifras actuales. Vamos de cabeza a menos de 300.000 nacimientos al año, yo le echo 250.000.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Linthor (22 Dic 2019)

Villancico en la "España vaciada".






Namreir dijo:


> Esto solo es el comienzo, en 6/7 años suspirareis por las cifras actuales. Vamos de cabeza a menos de 300.000 nacimientos al año, yo le echo 250.000.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Estamos como el que dice "en los albores", después de cuatro años de crecimiento natural negativo. 
Como bien dices en los próximos años esas cifras en negativo -con muchas más defunciones que nacimientos- de mantenerse la tendencia actual, va a hacer que crezcan exponencialmente.


----------



## silenus (18 Ene 2020)

Gracias al forero Ataraxio por este link, en el diario de Nachete, cómo no:

2018

Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración -El diario.es

Izmierdosos = Hijos de puta.

Y que conste que yo estoy a favor de ALGO de inmigración ordenada y legal, con contrato de trabajo, siempre y cuando a los que cometan delitos se les largue de vuelta en cero coma. Pero decirnos que nuestro futuro como país está en la inmigración es como decir que hemos de aceptar ser sustituidos alegremente. Mis cojones 33.


----------



## Linthor (23 Ene 2020)

Si a los siete millones de extranjeros, le sumamos los hijos de extranjeros nacidos en nuestro país, el porcentaje sería aún mucho mayor;

España bate su récord de extranjeros: uno de cada 7 empadronados ha nacido en otro país

La población extranjera nunca ha sido tan numerosa en España como lo es ahora. Según los datos definitivos del padrón continuo publicado por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), *el 14,36% de los empadronados* —residentes legales inscritos en los respectivos ayuntamientos— ha nacido en el extranjero, superando el anterior máximo de 2012, en plena crisis económica (14,30%). En números absolutos, ya hay *más de 6,75 millones de extranjeros* viviendo legalmente en el país.

Tras tocar techo en 2012, la presencia de extranjeros en España fue reduciéndose paulatinamente hasta 2016. A partir de entonces, la recuperación económica de los últimos años ha servido de ‘efecto llamada’ para que las personas de otros países vuelvan al nuestro. De hecho, en 2018, los extranjeros empadronados *aumentaron un 5,7%*, el crecimiento interanual más elevado desde 2009. Por su parte, el número de españoles de nacimiento se ha reducido en un 0,2%, motivado principalmente por la baja natalidad y el incremento de la mortalidad por el envejecimiento de la población.

La proporción de extranjeros es muy significativa en los dos archipiélagos, el litoral mediterráneo y Madrid, además de en la ciudad autónoma de Melilla. Todo lo contrario sucede en Extremadura y las provincias de Sierra Morena —Córdoba y Jaén—, donde la población de otros países no llega al 5% de los empadronados.

Por país de nacimiento, las principales comunidades de extranjeros residiendo legalmente en España proceden de *Marruecos *(875.000 personas), *Rumanía *(585.000) y *Colombia *(440.000). Por último, cabe destacar la caída de los oriundos de la Unión Europea que viven en España: si en 2011 superaban los 2,4 millones de personas (5,12% de los empadronados), hace un año apenas sumaban 1,8 millones (3,86%). De hecho, América del Sur es desde 2016 la región con más presencia en nuestro país.


----------



## silenus (12 Feb 2020)

La natalidad en España cae un 5% en 2019, sigue una imparable tendencia a la baja.


----------



## silenus (28 Feb 2020)

Escrivá propone traspasar el déficit presupuestario de las pensiones a Hacienda


----------



## silenus (4 Mar 2020)

Seguid, seguid metiéndonos aquí el puto feminazismo en vena, progres de mierda... Los comunistoides que os pagan tienen otras ideas para SUS países:

Maduro insta a las venezolanas a tener seis hijos: “!A parir! ¡A parir!”

Felices abortos, atontad@s.


----------



## silenus (8 Mar 2020)

José Luis Escrivá: "Empezaremos a tener un problema con las pensiones en 2025, pero es manejable"

Los trucos del discurso de Escrivá: el sistema es "sostenible"… si 'quitamos' 10 años a cada pensionista


----------



## silenus (8 Mar 2020)

Hasta un 30% de las mujeres nacidas en la segunda mitad de los años 70 NO SERÁ MADRE:

Qué es la generación NoMo: cuando ser mujer no implica ser madre


----------



## silenus (3 Jun 2020)

Los nacimientos en España descienden casi un 30% en una década y 2019 registra la cifra más baja desde 1941


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Jun 2020)

*Mientras el resto de Europa se muere de vieja, Francia no. ¿Cómo lo han logrado?*






13 Mayo 2016 - Actualizado 13 Mayo 2016, 12:13


(.........)

"Francia fue uno de los primeros países en aprobar políticas de ayuda a las familias (hoy en día, al margen de su condición: no penalizan a madres o padres solteros). Tanto los países escandinavos como Francia destinan un alto porcentaje del PIB al apoyo familiar (en el caso francés, alrededor de un 4%). Alrededor del 40% de los niños acuden a guarderías (que son gratuitas en el 92% de los casos), un 18% del presupuesto familiar se dedica al cuidado infantil, las ayudas por hijo exceden los 900 euros, y los padres tienen 16 semanas de permiso (26 si es el tercer hijo: las ayudas aumentan cuantos más se tienen).

En Francia, los padres y las madres (tienen más trabajos) tienen más recursos económicos y materiales a su disposición para tener niños."

(.........)







El Congreso rechaza la propuesta de Vox que pedía un cheque de 100 euros al mes por hijo

*REPÚBLICA/AGENCIAS* | 19/02/2020

PP y Cs recuerdan que hay más tipos de familia y el resto de grupos del Congreso aprecian "regresión" y "machismo" en la iniciativa





El pleno del Congreso ha rechazado este martes la *proposición no de ley presentada por Vox que tenía como objetivo de fomentar la natalidad y proteger la “familia natural” para hacer frente al “infierno demográfico” que vive España.* Durante su intervención, la representante de la formación, Rocío de Meer, ha asegurado que hay “muchos estudios” que dicen que “los niños se crían mejor con su padre y con su madre” y ha subrayado que es* la “institución más fructífera de la humanidad”. *

El partido que preside Santiago Abascal ha defendido en la Cámara una proposición no de ley en defensa de la familia en la que piden, entre otras medidas, la creación de un pacto sobre la materia, una reforma de la Ley de Protección a las Familias Numerosas,* aumentar el cheque familiar en 600 euros por hijo a partir del tercer hijo* y siguientes o *establecer una prestación universal de 100 euros al mes por hijo.*

Durante la defensa de la iniciativa, De Meer ha calificado la situación de España de “emergencia” y de “infierno” demográfico y ha subrayado que la solución pasa por la “defensa de la familia natural”.

“Y *no lo decimos los de Vox porque seamos unos fachas*“, ha explicado la diputada, sino “muchos estudios” que apuntan a que “los niños que se crían muchísimo mejor con su padre y con su madre”, que “tienen mejor índice de escolarización y presentan menos trastornos emocionales”, mientras que cuando falta alguno de los progenitores “hay mayor fracaso y mayor pobreza”.

*“No somos machistas ni feministas, somos mujeres”*

De Meer ha acusado a la izquierda de querer *“destruir a la familia”, invirtiendo más “en políticas de la muerte”, como el aborto*, que en la de “la vida” y, además, ha apuntado que esta abolición de la familia la quieren hacer a través de la “abolición de la mujer” ya que, a su juicio, “obligan” a estas a pensar y hacer lo que ellos dicen.

“En Vox no somos* ni machistas ni feministas, somos mujeres libres, valientes y con mayúsculas*“, ha declarado la representante de Vox, para señalar que las que se declaran feministas no los son. “Lo dice su propia ministra de Igualdad citando a Simone de Bouvard, diciendo que tienen que llegar a ser mujeres. Lo que no sabemos es cómo quieren llegar a serlo, no sé si tienen que hacer un cursillo con Beatriz Jimeno o quitarse la camiseta y pintarse alguna cosa en el pecho”, ha concluido.

Tanto la iniciativa como las palabras de la diputada han sido muy criticadas por la mayoría de los grupos. El portavoz del PSOE en este debate, Antidio Fagundez, ha calificado el texto de “machista” por relacionar la natalidad con la maternidad y por obviar temas como la conciliación o los permisos y, por lo tanto, la responsabilidad que los hombres también tienen en el cuidado de los hijos.

Fagundez también ha criticado el modelo “único” de familia que presenta Vox, que “ataca a la diversidad”, así como que en su intención de “proteger a la familia” ignore el “poder adquisitivo” de estas.

*El PP ataca las políticas del Gobierno*

También *Unidas Podemos ha reprochado a Vox que no haya tenido ninguna palabra hacia las familias monoparentales, las migrantes, aquéllas que tienen a abuelos viviendo bajo su techo* o en la que sus miembros son trabajadores pobres, entre otras. Estas son, según ha indicado la portavoz adjunta del grupo, Sofía Castañón, los núcleos familiares más vulnerables según Save The Children.

Para Castañón, el discurso de De Meer tenía un “filtro de blanco y negro y una musiquilla de NODO” que no corresponde con la sociedad actual y ha pedido a Vox que no acuda al Congreso a disputar a las españolas “sus derechos sexuales y reproductivos”.

*El PP*, por su parte, ha defendido también la* existencia de más modelos de familias de los que presenta la formación de Santiago Abascal*, aunque el discurso de su portavoz en el debate, Carmen Navarro, se ha centrado más en criticar las políticas de natalidad del Gobierno, a los que ha emplazado a aprender de las recetas de su partido: crecimiento económico y creación de empleo.

Así, ha criticado que durante los gobiernos de izquierda hubiera tiempo para *eliminar ayudas como el cheque bebé o la prestación por hijo a cargo menor de cinco años, pero sí tener tiempo de atender “a la familia de Galapagar”*, en referencia al vicepresidente segundo, Pablo Iglesias, y a la ministra de Igualdad, Irene Montero. “Hay cartera para mamá, sillón para papá, ‘nanny’ por la noche y portero exterior”, ha declarado.

Mientras, Ciudadanos ha lamentado que, aunque comparten parte del contexto de Vox -el problema demográfico-, no están de acuerdo en un planteamiento que no recoge la diversidad de las familias y no habla de conciliación o de políticas para la igualdad del hombre y la mujer. Similar ha sido la postura de PNV, que ha reprochado a De Meer un texto “regresivo” y con una “visión absolutamente conservadora de la vida”.

La representante de Esquerra Republicana (ERC), Norma Pujol, apenas ha subido unos minutos a tribuna para mostrar carteles con los diferentes tipos de familias que existen en España y defiende su partido, mientras su homólogo de JxCat, Genís Boadella se ha negado a entrar en el debate de la medida. “No vamos a hacer política con ustedes”, ha declarado.

Finalmente, tanto la representante de CUP, Mireia Vehí, como la de EH Bildu, Isabel Pozueta, han destacado la lucha del movimiento feminista a la hora de alcanzar derechos y han recriminado a Vox que llegue ahora al Congreso a intentar eliminarlos. Del mismo modo que el líder de Más País, Iñigo Errejón, ha criticado que la formación de Abascal busque la confrontación en el hemiciclo.

El Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero ya aplicó el llamado* cheque bebé, que consistía en un pago único de 2.500 euros por cada nacimiento, entre 2007 y 2010.*


----------



## silenus (3 Jun 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> *Mientras el resto de Europa se muere de vieja, Francia no. ¿Cómo lo han logrado?*


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (3 Jun 2020)

Mientras tanto la Ministra de Igualdad tiene tres hijos. Está claro que la ideología no tiene tanto que que ver como la falta de medios. Seguro que si preguntan a ese 30% que tiene hijos, contesta que le gustaría tener más, pero no puede.


----------



## sepultada en guano (3 Jun 2020)

Menos mal.
La mitad de los niños nacidos en 1939 murieron poco después por tifus, desnutrición y enfermedades carenciales.
Inhumana la despreocupación de la conejada católica.


----------



## silenus (3 Jun 2020)

Castilla y León registra el segundo peor saldo vegetativo con 14.299 muertes más que nacimientos


----------



## Linthor (4 Jun 2020)

En la línea de lo esperado, la natalidad del año 2019.
Eso si, ya hemos llegado al punto en que en todas las comunidades autónomas son más las defunciones que los nacimientos.

Asturias, Galicia y Canarias no llegan ni a un hijo por mujer.

En el caso de Canarias, casualmente al haber emigrado mayoritariamente a Cuba y Venezuela, resulta que ahora los descendientes de aquellos emigrantes han retornado por miles a las islas. Por lo que aún siendo inmigrantes extranjeros, tienen un alto porcentanje de ascendencia canaria y española.
Algo que podrá servir de contrapeso en parte, ante la "multiculturalidad" que se espera en un futuro cercano en las islas y en toda España en general.


----------



## silenus (1 Jul 2020)

Otro de los problemas del covid: 4.000 nacimientos in vitro menos

*El estado de alarma impidió unos 14.000 ciclos de reproducción asistida, lo que contraerá aún más la natalidad

El 44% de las mujeres no ha reiniciado los tratamientos ante la incertidumbre, los problemas económicos o el aumento de las listas de espera*


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Jul 2020)

La vida la defienden hasta los esclavistas. 

Arreglar primero este país que está hecho unos zorros y luego ya si eso tenéis hijos que por ahora van embozalos y os los quieren inyectar a la fuerza. 

Por no hablar de la deuda monstruosa que les vais a dejar.


----------



## silenus (1 Jul 2020)

Zamora, viaje al epicentro de la despoblación


----------



## silenus (15 Jul 2020)

La población de España e Italia podría reducirse en un 50% en 2100
_
La población de España e Italia podría reducirse más de un 50 % a final de este siglo, cuando ambos países también podrían retroceder en la lista de potencias económicas globales, al caer de los puestos decimotercero y noveno de 2017 hasta el vigésimoctavo y vigésimoquinto en 2100, respectivamente._


----------



## Palpatine (15 Jul 2020)

Mas moros y negros


----------



## silenus (16 Jul 2020)

El índice de envejecimiento en España alcanza su máximo histórico con un 125%


----------



## silenus (22 Sep 2020)

Castilla y León liderará la pérdida de población en los próximos 15 años con 239.000 habitantes menos


----------



## Rocker (22 Sep 2020)

Todo va viento en popa es lo que querían las élites no? Ya hace unos años que hay artículos de científicos y economistas avanzando que el mundo va a ser insostenible hacia 2050 si seguimos con tanta población. Pues nada de qué preocuparse, de aquí a 2030 pocos querrán o podrán tener hijos, ya se ha fomentado todo para bajar la natalidad, destrucción de la economía incluida.


----------



## silenus (22 Sep 2020)

El problema no es que bajemos si todos lo hicieran, pero es que otros van a subir...

La ONU augura un estremecedor descenso de población en España para 2100

_La* población mundial * *aumentará en 2000 millones de personas para 2050*, pero solo nueve países representarán más de la mitad del crecimiento proyectado. Así lo asegura un nuevo informe de las Naciones Unidas.

India, Nigeria, Pakistán, República Democrática del Congo, Etiopía, Tanzania, Indonesia, Egipto y los Estados Unidos serán los países con mayor incremento de población para la mitad del siglo.

Además, todo indica que la India superará a China como el país más poblado del mundo alrededor de 2027, mientras que en 2050 la población de África Subsahariana se duplicará con un crecimiento de 99%._

...

*En el ranking de países más poblados del mundo, España también sufre una estremecedora caída*_. Pasará de ocupar la posición número 30 actual a la 63 en el arranque del próximo siglo. El récord de máxima población se registró en el primer semestre de 2012 con 46,8 millones de habitantes. Uno de los momentos clave llegará, previsiblemente, en 2064, cuando la cifra baje de los 40 millones, algo no visto desde 1996. _


----------



## Renegato (22 Sep 2020)

Los hijos de las españolas durante las próximas décadas


----------



## jota1971 (22 Sep 2020)

Cuando uno ha estado más de 2 horas seguidas viendo trabajar un Robot, este tipo de entradas sobre la Demografia carecen de sentido.....


----------



## silenus (23 Sep 2020)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cuando uno ha estado más de 2 horas seguidas viendo trabajar un Robot, este tipo de entradas sobre la Demografia carecen de sentido.....



Hola multinick de algún/a retrasad@.

Cuando vengan los del continente de abajo a saquear tu casa, que vendrán, dile al Robot ese que te defienda, tont@ del culo.


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2020)

Cinco advertencias sobre las pensiones que deberíamos tomarnos muy en serio

*El informe de la AIReF sobre demografía y gasto en prestaciones de jubilación alerta sobre el elevado nivel de incertidumbre que existe en este tema.*


----------



## Abner (3 Oct 2020)

España tiene de las zonas más densamente pobladas del mundo. Lo que está pasando en España tiene preocupantes paralelismos con el experimento de "universo 25".

Somos ratones.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Hola multinick de algún/a retrasad@.
> 
> Cuando vengan los del continente de abajo a saquear tu casa, que vendrán, dile al Robot ese que te defienda, tont@ del culo.


----------



## tv eye (3 Oct 2020)

Hay que ser muy muy hijo de puta y sectario para decir que el feminismo y las leyes anti hombre no tienen nada que ver, que la culpa es del malvado capitalismo y la pobreza. Cuando precisamente es en los paises más pobres y menos feministas, donde más hijos se tienen. Ya es casualidad, hombre


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Hola multinick de algún/a retrasad@.
> 
> Cuando vengan los del continente de abajo a saquear tu casa, que vendrán, dile al Robot ese que te defienda, tont@ del culo.



A mi con que alguien venga ha hacer mi curro, más me da quien sea de donde venga y como lo haga,
A mi con vivir y disfrutar de la vida con que el último cierre españa ya me vale.
Anda que no?.


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A mi con que alguien venga ha hacer mi curro, más me da quien sea de donde venga y como lo haga,
> A mi con vivir y disfrutar de la vida con que el último cierre españa ya me vale.
> Anda que no?.



Sí, también había indios que decían que si los recién llegados les traían rifles y balas cazarían muchos más bisontes, y que todos cabían, que la tierra era del viento...

Unos años después, esos indios estaban en las reservas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (3 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Sí, también había indios que decían que si los recién llegados les daban rifles y balas cazarían muchos más bisontes, y que al fin y al cabo la tierra era del viento...
> 
> Luego, esos indios estaban en las reservas.



De todo me quedo con lo de que al fin y al cabo la tierra es del viento y más si lo de poner puertas al campo aún sea dificil por no decir imposible, cada día un posible beneficio, hay me he feriado una docena de granadas “ mangranes “ y unos 10 kilos de aceitunas para poner en sal, quien previene siempre tiene y lo economico que le es a uno y más si es del projimo.
Anda?.


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> De todo me quedo con lo de que al fin y al cabo la tierra es del viento y más si lo de poner puertas al campo aún sea dificil por no decir imposible, cada día un posible beneficio, hay me he feriado una docena de granadas “ mangranes “ y unos 10 kilos de aceitunas para poner en sal, quien previene siempre tiene y lo economico que le es a uno y más si es del projimo.
> Anda?.


----------



## silenus (14 Dic 2020)

Madres solteras a los 40 años: la tendencia que resume a la perfección nuestra crisis demográfica


----------



## silenus (12 Ene 2021)

La puntilla:

La pandemia "retrasa" la decisión de tener hijos en España y un 74% no se lo plantea como prioridad en 5 años


----------



## silenus (15 Ene 2021)

¿Quién quiere tener hijos pudiendo ver Netflix y gozar de sexo sin compromiso?


----------



## silenus (26 Ene 2021)

El impacto de la covid en el primer semestre de 2020: máximo histórico de muertes, mínimo de matrimonios


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

**

*HA SIDO PUBLICADO "ERÓTICA CREADORA DE VIDA. PROPUESTAS ANTE LA CRISIS DEMOGRÁFICA"*

El texto estudia los datos sobre demografía y natalidad, en nuestro país y en todo el mundo, mostrando que hay un desplome de los nacimientos, que en pocos años, 15 ó 20, establecerá en todo el planeta una situación de emergencia. Al hacerlo, enfatiza que España es el país más envejecido, más aún que Japón y Corea, aunque a diferencia de éstos, aquí no hay libertad para debatir el asunto, de manera que la inmensa mayoría de la población ignora no sólo su gravedad sino incluso su existencia.
El apartado titulado *"Causas estructurales de la desnatalidad"*, se ocupa de 14 factores causales, entre los que el más importante, a mi juicio, es la "Persecución del erotismo heterosexual". Éste es el decisivo, sin negar la importancia de los trece restantes, y sobre él hay que operar para resolver un problema que empieza a virar desde lo grave a lo aterrador.
El capitulo "*¿Qué acontecerá en una economía de escasez mundial de mano de obra?*" indaga las consecuencias económicas y sociales de la mengua de fuerza laboral. Su lectura provoca inquietud y desasosiego, pero así de tremenda es la situación. Ciertamente, la emigración no es la solución, por cuanto todos los países pobres emisores de mano de obra hacia los países ricos del Norte se están quedando sin población, de manera que en sólo 10-15 años no habrá trabajadores extranjeros que hacer venir a España.
La parte más enjundiosa del libro es la dedicada a la investigación de la causa principal del genocidio global en curso, la perturbación gravísima de la vida relacional, erótica, amorosa y libidinal de la población heterosexual, por la intervención estatal e institucional en estos asuntos. Al ser agredido y perseguido, demonizado y prohibido de facto, el erotismo natural por las instituciones del Estado y las jaurías mercenarias a su servicio, se ha producido un desencuentro de proporciones colosales entre féminas y varones, lo que hace que esté derrumbándose la actividad amatoria hetero y, como resultante, el número de nacimientos, que decrecen rápidamente cada año a la vez que suben en flecha las defunciones. Avanzamos a buen ritmo hacia una península Ibérica "vacía" de seres humanos... Nada anuncia mejor esto que la constitución desde el poder de la "mujer poli-frígida", a través de terroríficas operaciones de ingeniería social y adoctrinamiento ilimitados de las masas, como fémina artificialmente desinteresada e incluso hostil a lo erótico y sexual (por tanto, en lo maternal), salvo en sus expresiones más degradadas.
En el capítulo *"Del amor y del desamor" *examino las condiciones sociales, políticas, culturales y económicas necesarias para que el problema se resuelva, para superar lo que los demógrafos denominan "trampa de la baja natalidad", o situación irreversible en la que nuestro país se encuentra. La principal conclusión es que hay que establecer una sociedad matriarcal adecuada a las condiciones del siglo XXI, en la que prevalezca lo femenino maternal y no-maternal, en oposición al actual régimen neo-patriarcal capitalista defendido por el Ministerio de Igualdad, el resto del Estado y todos los gobiernos. Esta es la solución, la única solución.
En el apartado titulado *"El instinto erótico-sexual"* establezco las bases de una revolución del erotismo, que otorgue a éste la grandeza y la magnificencia que ha ido perdiendo en el último medio siglo. En él estudio la relación entre el amor y el sexo, el Eros creador del vida y el no creador, la virilidad y la feminidad, el instinto y el deseo, el amor y la vida relacional, la libertad individual y una nueva vida familiar, además de otros asuntos. Analizo las seis fases en las que se origina la vida humana: el cortejo libre, el coito sublime fertilizador, los nueve meses de preñez, el alumbramiento, el año de amamantamiento natural de la criatura y la crianza hasta los tres años. Sin retornar a lo que en cada una de ellas está conforme con la naturaleza humana, no es posible evitar la catástrofe, en la cual perecerá de manera horrenda y prematura el 95-99% de la humanidad, más de 7.000 millones de personas, en los próximos treinta a cincuenta años.
En el capítulo *"Programa mínimo para fomentar la natalidad*" me atrevo a ofrecer soluciones, algunas de naturaleza inmediata.
Tenemos 5 años para tomar medidas, para frenar el deslizamiento hacia una situación dantesca, cuya verdadera condición las perversas fuerzas institucionales y gubernamentales que nos manipulan ocultan al gran público. Por tanto, no te preguntes qué va a pasar o qué van a hacer otros sino qué vas a hacer tú.
Quienes tienen ahora entre 25 y 50 años serán los más afectados por el torbellino exterminacionista y genocida puesto en marcha hace medio siglo por los poderes estatales y capitalistas globales. En particular, las mujeres situadas en esa franja de edad van a ser, están siendo ya, las victimas principales del gran brote de locura y maldad que está destruyendo a la humanidad. El libro explica cómo y por qué estamos ante la mayor agresión de la historia a las mujeres, cuyo meollo es la prohibición de facto de su sexualidad invocando "la liberación de la mujer", lo que esta creando masas inmensas de féminas frustradas en lo amoroso, relacional, afectivo y sexual, espantosamente solas, enfermas y deprimidas, a las que el Ministerio de Igualdad ordena drogar con psicofármacos, cuyas vidas, artificiales y antinaturales, son un infierno de dolor múltiple y angustia vivencial.








*EL GOBIERNO FEMINAZI DE PEDRO SANCHEZ OBLIGA AL I.N.E. A FALSIFICAR DATOS SOBRE DEMOGRAFÍA*

*





*


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Menos mal.
> La mitad de los niños nacidos en 1939 murieron poco después por tifus, desnutrición y enfermedades carenciales.
> Inhumana la despreocupación de la conejada católica.



La mortalidad infantil no era ningún problema antes (más allá del dolor inicial de los padres) ya que los hijos se tenían a edades razonables... y si se te moría un hijo, pues tenías otro u otros, porque ni éramos tan pusilánimes ni tan viejos como ahora... que (en el mejor de los casos) tenemos, con 40 años, un único hijo y si se muere es el fin del mundo (porque, además, no podremos tener otro).


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cuando uno ha estado más de 2 horas seguidas viendo trabajar un Robot, este tipo de entradas sobre la Demografia carecen de sentido.....



Lo que carece de sentido es pensar que los robots convertirán el planeta en un paraíso de goce y disfrute.
Lo que carece de sentido es pensar en esos términos y al mismo tiempo (a buen seguro) ser bienestarista y estatodependiente.
Lo que carece de sentido es pensar que las máquinas conseguirán hacer mejores a los humanos y a la sociedad.

Las tecnología no hace mejor al ser humano, en todo caso lo hace PRESCINDIBLE, por tanto EXTERMINABLE.
Pero tampoco es eso exactamente lo que está ocurriendo, es decir, no se está exterminando a todo el planeta, sino a la sociedad bienestarista precisamente, porque que ésta ya no es útil al PODER, al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. El modelo socioeconómico que que están diseñando es una sociedad sin clase media, con un 10% de clases altas y funcionarios, y el resto clase baja.


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

*LOS "DERECHOS" NO EXISTEN*

Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos”...

Los humanos tenemos tres cerebros, el reptiliano (instinto), el sistema límbico (emociones) y el neocortex (intelecto); esto es muy resumido, pero para que nos entendamos, ¿de acuerdo?

Pues bien, los tres son esenciales, los tres nos identifican como humanos, no podemos descartar ninguno, ni dar a uno más importancia que a los otros dos. La vida humana es una mezcla de los tres. Sin más. No es elegible, es así.

Tener hijos es una decisión personal (neocortex), aun así condicionada por los otros dos cerebros, pero no es un "derecho" (ni tenerlos ni no tenerlos), y cuando no hay adoctrinamiento por medio, lo normal es que una sociedad tenga hijos y se reproduzca (con personas que no tengan y otras que sí tengan).

Una de las supuestas "conquistas" de la modernidad es la de la “libre elección”, pero identificada ésta (de forma falsaria) como “derecho”; tenemos “derecho” a elegir todo en nuestra vida, todo es elegible, ¿todo?

Un “derecho”, como tal, debe poder ser ejercido por todo el mundo de forma simultánea, ¿correcto?, correcto.

Veamos si toda libre elección es equiparable a “derecho”:

Todo el mundo puede elegir ser cocinero, todos están supuestamente en su “derecho” a serlo, pero la vida real hace ver al 99% de la gente que ellos no pueden ser cocineros, cosa que asumen con naturalidad. Es decir, ser cocinero es sólo una opción, no un derecho inalienable; y como tal opción, de ser elegida, tiene sus consecuencias, acarrea responsabilidad.

Mucha gente dice que es su “derecho” elegir si tener hijos o no. Pues bien, como tal “derecho” debería poder ejercerse por todas las mujeres y hombres de una misma sociedad *al mismo tiempo (y para siempre)*, con el resultado de que esa sociedad se extinguiría en el caso de elegir no tener hijos.

A esto se suele responder que lo normal es que ese “derecho” a no tener hijos se compense con las personas que sí quieren tener y tienen muchos hijos; pero entonces ya no hablamos de un “derecho” que pueda ejercerse de forma *simultánea* por todo el mundo, sino que dejamos todo al azar de que la mitad de las personas (sobre todo mujeres, que son las que conciben) decidan no ejercer ese “derecho”... y no sólo eso, sino que éstas tengan el doble de hijos de media para compensar a las que ejercen su “derecho” a no tener hijos...

A esta *aberración*, ya de por sí irrefutable como tal, se intenta replicar con argumento más grave aún, en forma de huida hacia adelante: la inmigración. Pero:

Todo el mundo se llena la boca con que emigrar es un drama, porque la gente en general no quiere abandonar su tierra, su familia, su cultura, y cuando lo hacen sólo es por imperiosa necesidad, ¿correcto? Pues resulta que para que las personas puedan ejercer su “derecho” a no tener hijos, sin que su sociedad colapse, se necesita que haya gente pasando calamidades en sus países y que emigre a otros (en este caso a los países cuyos habitantes han decidido no tener hijos).

Estamos, por tanto, ante una *doble aberración* que debe ser escondida, para lo cual el sistema de dominación en el que vivimos, una vez más, habla de “derechos”, en este caso del “derecho” a emigrar. Pero volvemos a lo mismo: ¿y si todo el mundo ejerciera su derecho a emigrar al mismo tiempo?

Para resolver esta ecuación (que no es tal, sino una engañifa gigantesca diseñada para dominar al pueblo) lo correcto es no desenvolverse por la vida en base a los “derechos”, sino en base a los deberes (mejor con mayúsculas: DEBERES).

Los derechos en realidad no existen, existen los deberes. De hecho, desde que nace, un bebé tiene deberes, y el primero de ellos es buscar a ciegas la teta de la madre, porque de lo contrario muere (dejemos por un momento a un lado la tecnología).

Además, mi supuesto “derecho” siempre depende de que el otro cumpla con su deber; de nada vale mi “derecho a la vida” si otro me la quita; es decir, si otro no cumple anteriormente con su deber de no atentar contra ella.

Por tanto, aun admitiendo la existencia de los “derechos”, éstos no serían simultáneos a los deberes. El deber siempre es anterior y superior al derecho.

Por tanto, vemos claramente que los “derechos” sólo aparecen en escena cuando los deberes son cumplidos o no, y sólo aparecen para confirmar ese cumplimiento o no cumplimiento, no para asumir una vida propia o prioridad o cualidad prístina que no tienen.

El deber, asimismo, de forma implícita invita a la acción, mientras que el derecho invita a la pasividad. Alguien que se desenvuelve en su vida en base a sus deberes no necesita que nadie le regale ni conceda nada, sino que todo se lo gana con su esfuerzo. Por el contrario, alguien que se desenvuelve en su vida en base a sus “derechos” se convierte a la larga en un parásito.

Si dos personas cumplen con sus deberes, de facto ya se están respetando mutuamente, por tanto no hay lugar para los derechos de uno o del otro, no son necesarios… mejor dicho, no existen.

Además, un “derecho”, tal y como es entendido, es otorgado por quien tiene la potestad para ello (el ESTADO y su “Estado de Derecho”). Claro, estamos hablando del llamado “derecho positivo”, el cual, nos dicen, emana (y no puede ir contra) el “derecho natural. En otras palabras: inventaron un “derecho natural” que luego hicieron coincidir con el “derecho positivo”; Infinita impostura por esa razón y porque el Estado puede suspender o eliminar esos “derechos” según “Razón de Estado”.

No confundir "derecho natural" con "ley natural", porque ésta tiene más que ver precisamente con el deber que con el “derecho”; tiene que ver con la causa y la consecuencia, con el bien y el mal. No existen los “derechos” en ese escenario.

Volviendo al bebé, si no busca la teta y no hubiera tecnología, moriría. Y si ni siquiera dejamos que el bebé busque la teta, y directamente le damos leche artificial, estamos creando desde el minuto uno a un humano (en el mejor de los casos) un humano laxo, derechohabientista, flojo.

Ya en adultos, el derechohabientismo genera seres pérfidos, envilecidos, arrogantes, soberbios… y cuando son hiperprotegidos y empoderados por el Estado, se convierten en tiranos (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo... todos ellos nuevas formas de totalitarismo).

Si el pueblo se diera cuenta de la farsa de los “derechos”:

Serían las mujeres las primeras que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el (dirigido e impulsado desde el Estado y el Gran Capital) feminismo de Estado y feminazismo.

Serían los propios homosexuales, lesbianas y transexuales los primeros que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el (dirigido e impulsado desde el Estado y el Gran Capital) movimiento LGTBI.

Serían los propios inmigrantes los que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el (dirigido e impulsado desde el Estado y el Gran Capital) inmigracionismo.

Serían los propios musulmanes los que deberían salir a la calle a luchar contra el islam político y la teocracia (impulsados desde el Estado y el Gran Capital).

¿Por qué no lo hacen? Porque todos se han creído el papel que les ha sido asignado, el papel de víctimas que, como tales, han de ser protegidas.

Y no lo hacen porque, tanto ellos como el resto de la población, se han creído el embeleco infrahumanizante de los “derechos”, cuando lo que realmente construye un humano de calidad son los deberes (con mayúsculas: DEBERES).

Por tanto, todos ellos, tanto unos como otros, y también los de fuera de esos colectivos, todos, no miran por la sociedad en su conjunto, sino por sus intereses corporativos.

Todos divididos y enfrentados, todos derechohabientes, ninguno responsable de nada, todos víctimas. Todos cumpliendo a la perfección el papel que les ha sido asignado desde el poder constituido, desde el dúo Estado-Capital.

Y entre todos ellos, dada la demografía, los autóctonos europeos son exterminados (incluidos los homosexuales, demás LGTBI y mujeres), mientras que los inmigrantes, con los musulmanes a la cabeza, son traídos a Europa para ser esclavizados, porque el bienestarismo tiene fecha de caducidad. Un bienestarismo derechohabientista que ha sido, precisamente, el que ha debilitado a los pueblos europeos y ha facilitado su exterminio (en marcha).

Mientras el PUEBLO siga dividido y enfrentado, y mirando cada uno por su culo (en forma individual o en forma de colectivo victimista), no hay nada que hacer, más que esperar el FIN.

Y es que el victimismo es una herramienta muy útil para el sistema de dominación. Todo el mundo se siente víctima de algo, nadie se siente responsable de nada. Incluso el propio Estado (las minorías poderhabientes que lo componen) expande el bulo de que él está en manos del malvado capitalismo, con éste, por supuesto, desempeñando gustosamente el papel de malo de la película, a sabiendas de que el Estado realmente vela, ha velado y velará por él.

El Poder (en todas sus formas ilegítimas, como son el Estado y el Gran Capital) no sabe de razas ni de culturas ni de nada, sino de “poder”; las razas, las religiones, los feminismos, los machismos... y el dinero son cebos para el pueblo, para que éste crea que lo importante son dichas cuestiones, y no la libertad con responsabilidad, no los deberes. Son cebos para que todo el mundo se sienta víctima de algo, y en tanto que víctima, por tanto, necesitado de tutela desde arriba; tutela de los ricos, los poderosos y los expertos, que piensan y deciden por todos.

Por contra, un pueblo que asume su responsabilidad y no quiere ser tutelado, es un rival difícil para el poder constituido...

Sí, el victimismo-derechohabientismo es ya la mejor herramienta de dominación.

Ahora podemos seguir llorando y pataleando, eligiendo en qué colectivo derechohabiente victimizado queremos situarnos, o bien podemos asumir nuestra responsabilidad y nuestro deber, y tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, echando abajo el sistema de dominación creado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

No, el capitalismo no es el enemigo del Estado, sino su mejor herramienta. Y son ambos (las minorías poderhabientes que los conforman) los que están diseñando la nueva Europa que se ajuste a sus intereses, de cara a poder competir con otras potencias (emergidas y/o emergentes) en las nuevas condiciones económicas y geopolíticas que se están dando. Y en esa nueva Europa no habrá ni europeos ni Estado de Bienestar.

Por supuesto, ningún partido político va a evitar que dicho plan se ejecute, más bien al contrario (los partidos forman parte del Estado).

¿Vamos a impedir nuestro exterminio o nos vamos a limitar a ver cómo llega nuestro triste final?

¿Vamos a seguir divididos y enfrentados en las mil y una ideologías diseñadas a tal efecto, o vamos a unirnos, el pueblo llano, para combatir al poder constituido?

¿Vamos a seguir permitiendo que el tipo de vida impuesto por el dúo Estado-Capital nos impida tener hijos?

Los que han decidido de forma voluntaria no tener hijos, aun pudiendo permitírselo ¿son conscientes de las consecuencias de tal decisión? ¿Saben que dicha decisión implica la necesidad de que haya gente en el mundo pasándolo mal que decida emigrar?

Debemos reflexionar sobre todas estas cuestiones, y obrar en consecuencia.

Reflexionar y obrar no son “derechos” (porque los “derechos”, como hemos comprobado, no existen), sino deberes. Si todos reflexionáramos no necesitaríamos a ninguna casta de expertos que lo hiciera por nosotros, empezando por la casta de expertos en “derecho”, y terminando por la casta de los expertos en demografía.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y los de libre mercado por qué están preocupados ? ¿No son decisiones libres? Si hay cada vez menos oferta de mano de obra disponible sobre todo para según que puestos... pues a subir sueldos.



¡MegaZasca!


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

pocholito dijo:


> Todo es causado por la automatizacion de muchas cosas en el año 1939 el principal sector de la economia española era la agricultura y ganadería hoy en 2018 es el sector servicios, en el 1939 al mayoría de la población española era rural se tenían hijos porque desde chicos ayudaban a la economia familiar en el campo o guardando pavos, cabras...
> 
> Es decir era factor fundamental de la economía en 2018 vivimos en una sociedad de servicios hemos pasado de la automatización del campo necesitando menos mano de obra, despues a la industria y ahora el sector servicios ,lo mismo pasa en Japon cuanto más automatizado este un pais la natalidad cae.
> 
> hoy hay mas impuestos que en 1939, en 1939 no habia iva, ni irpf ni muchos impuestos.




 

¿Es casualidad que los países con menores tasas de natalidad, sean, precisamente, los más avanzados (o con la mayoría de su población trabajando en el 4º sector (ocio, cultura)?

Viceversa.

¿No es casual que los países con mayores tasas de nacimiento sean los más pobres o en vías de desarrollo (salvo alguna excepción)?

No, no creo que sea una casualidad.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

kelden dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con las feminazis. Y con el PPSOE tiene que ver en el sentido de ellos dos han sido los que han construido un pais que no garantiza un futuro digno para sus gentes. Por éso la gente no tiene hijos, porque en esta mierda de pais la mayoría tiene garantizada una vida perra. Y traer hijos al mundo para que las pasen putas no es propio de personas decentes. No tiene nada que ver con las feminazis.
> 
> Hombre .... a los fachas siempre os quedara atar a 5 millones de tías a una camilla y ponerlas a parir como conejas durante 10 años ..... :XX::XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Ene 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La mortalidad infantil no era ningún problema antes (más allá del dolor inicial de los padres) ya que los hijos se tenían a edades razonables... y si se te moría un hijo, pues tenías otro u otros, porque ni éramos tan pusilánimes ni tan viejos como ahora... que (en el mejor de los casos) tenemos, con 40 años, un único hijo y si se muere es el fin del mundo (porque, además, no podremos tener otro).



Un planteamiento muy animal.
Considerar el útero como una fábrica a destajo.
¿Eres católico o algo así?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Vives en la animalidad conejista.*



Esto también me hace gracia en los fundamentalistas religiosos (sobre todo musulmanes y cristianos).
Lo de su obsesión con reproducirse lo máximo posible, COMO UN PUTO CANCER O VIRUS (o al nivel intelectual de los macacos de Idiocracy).

También me hace mucha gracia, que resuman "El sentido de la vida (de los Monthy Pythons)", a "reproducirse" y "legar sus taras genéticas a la próxima de-generación".

Se ve que se creen seres mágicos y luminosos, el epicentro del Universo, y que, sin su descendencia el mundo va a implosionar ("Ezque hacen falta MIS HIJOS para pagar TU pensión (no amigo, perdona, MI PENSION, me la he pagado yo)". 


Se ve que se creen seres especiales o que, teniendo larvas son más importantes y aportarán más al mundo que un científico que haya aportado algo a la humanidad y no haya podido (o querido) tener descendencia.

Pero luego dirán que los que "pecan de soberbia" son los científicos. 


Luego están los nazis (para darles de comer aparte), que no hacen nada más que entrar en contradicciones.
Por una parte son partidarios de las familias numerosas (pero SOLO de los de "pura raza aria") al mismo tiempo que están a favor de "estirilizar a Africa", que a su vez choca con otros fanáticos religiosos, que están en contra del uso de anti-conceptivos y que opinan "que nos tenemos que reproducir tanto como podamos hasta que el planeta reviente").

Y así nos va.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Renato dijo:


> Si de ahora en adelante fomentaran la natalidad sería fomentar la reproducción descontrolada de las ratas negras, moras y panchitas. Así que casi mejor que no la fomenten mientras no las hayan repatriado.




Eso sí, SOLO debéis de reproduciros las ratas arias.  (ains, que peste con las ratas)


----------



## weyler (27 Ene 2021)

Pues veras en los próximos años, sin poder salir a conocer a nadie, por la incertidumbre de la crisis, por el fomento del miedo desde los medios de comunicación...


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Ene 2021)

En realidad se trata de asegurar el suministro de pringados para garantizar el mantenimiento del consumo de masas en tiempo de paz y de carne de cañón en tiempo de guerra.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> venga, a follar, reproducir, pocos jóvenes quedan en España, a follar, vienen los moros!!!!




Todos estos son atrasados y retrasados.

Siguen viviendo como los musulmanes, en el medievo (y no quieren evolucionar).

Siguen en sus "guerras santas" y mierdas particulares, y siguen pensando que "las guerras se ganan por número de hombres, ¡a reproducirse como conejas!".


Como si hoy en día las guerras se ganaran por "cantidad de hombres de un ejército" y no por "el que tiene más ojivas nucelares". 


Mentes de primates en gente primitiva y primaria.


Abro paragüas.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Y todo esto de la viogen, el feminazismo, la promocion de lo LTGB, la proinmigracion, es casualidad y no tiene nada que ver?




No, no tiene nada que ver.

El ejemplo más claro lo tiene en el país con menor natalidad del planeta y con la población más envejecida. Japón.


Tiene más que ver con la tecnificación y falta de trabajo para todos debido a la Revolución Industrial 3.0


Curioso lo de los nazis.....
"no hay trabajo para los españoles... no hace falta nadie más"

¿porqué no se aplican lo mismo para natalidad a nivel mundial?

Si hay niños huérfanos... ¿porqué se permite tenerlos propios?

Ah, ya, claro, es que los huérfanos.... "yo no quiero adoptar un mono Africano, yo quiero que se perpetúe mi pura raza Aria Franquista"


¡Iros al peo!


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Tonimn dijo:


> Psicópatas pro aumento de la población en un mundo en que la mayor amenaza es la superpoblación humana.



No hable de Super-Población mundial, que es TABU


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Ene 2021)

silenus dijo:


> ¿Quién quiere tener hijos pudiendo ver Netflix y gozar de sexo sin compromiso?





¿Sexo si compromiso? Ay que LOL.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

luismarple dijo:


> Antes no se tenían, llegaban. Anda que de haber podido elegir en el 39 hubiesen tenido todos esos hijos!




Sencillamente, durante la dictadura nacional-católica, los métodos anti-conceptivos estaban prohibidísimos.

Ahora... sólo son pecado.


Ya sabe.... el sexo por diversión es pescado. 


(por otro lado, el actual sistema, necesita que nuevas pilas para Matrix, nuevos robots de carne y hueso para ir sustituyendo a los que se rompan, es la DESHUMANIZACIÓN completa del ser humano, pilas, piezas de recambio, eso es lo único que somos)


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Un planteamiento muy animal.
> Considerar el útero como una fábrica a destajo.
> ¿Eres católico o algo así?



Yo no considero nada, simplemente constato una realidad.



sepultada en guano dijo:


> En realidad se trata de asegurar el suministro de pringados para garantizar el mantenimiento del consumo de masas en tiempo de paz y de carne de cañón en tiempo de guerra.



Tú, por contra, de facto, dado tu odio hacia los niños y la maternidad, y tu veneración (explícita o de facto) por las élites del PODER, estás a favor de la sustitución poblacional por inmigración (a los inmigrantes no les afeas traer hijos al mundo, sólo a los autóctonos, y les añades lo de católico-opusianos, y te quedas tan pancha).


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

JTinternational dijo:


> Ultracatolicos empresarios explotadores:
> 
> Si no pagáis sueldos Y TRABAJOS que permitan INDEPENDIZARSE Y PLANEAR UN FUTURO ES IMPOSIBLE QUE NADIE PUEDA TENER HIJOS???
> 
> ...




LA AVARICIA ROMPE EL SACO.

Ahora se lamentan (demasiado tarde).

Cría pobres y podrás comprar su voto por 550€/mes.
¿Qué preferís 450€ al mes o 450 latigazos?


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

Se llama BIOPOLÍTICA... y es controlar la mano de obra según los requerimientos del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL:

En la edad antigua lo hacían mediante la ESCLAVITUD EXPLÍCITA; luego mediante la natalidad fomentando baby booms; y ahora con la inmigración masiva ya disponible, es decir, esclavos que llegan gratis y de forma voluntaria. Simplemente ahora los inmigrantes están siendo fidelizados con los estertores del bienestarismo... pero el bienestarismo toca a su fin, y una vez fidelizados, ya no se querrán ir, y aunque quisieran tampoco podrían, porque todo habrá colapsado y no habrá donde ir.


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

La demografía está como está y no va a subir, porque no quieren que suba: NINGÚN GOBIERNO, incluidos los de derechas. La excepción de Polonia y Hungría es mera pose, y las ayudas que dan no sirven más que para subir la natalidad una décima un año, para luego volver a bajar.

Estamos en una crisis CIVILIZACIONAL, con EXTERMINIO POBLACIONAL por parte de las minorías poderhabientes.

No se pueden analizar los hechos de forma aislada, porque todos están relacionados entre sí. Con una SOCIEDAD URBANIZADA, BIENESTARIZADA, HEDONISTA, FEMINISTA, ETC. la natalidad cae, y no puede no caer. Aquí ya da igual si es un PLAN o no, porque el hecho es el que es. Por tanto, la inmigración es necesaria, no sólo para sostener los empleos precarios, sino para aumentar el propio consumo interno (47 millones consuman más que 40 millones), lo cual hace subir el PIB.

REPITO:

El escenario es el que es, y es de BAJA NATALIDAD (fomentada desde el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL).

El consumo es el consumo, sin más: 47 millones consumen más que 40 millones... y ese consumo extra de los inmigrantes (trabajen o no) permite que se puedan vender (y volver a producir) productos y servicios que con 6 millones menos no serían necesarios; por tanto el PIB sube.

Veamos:

Yo hace mucho tiempo era de los que creía que la inmigración es una carga para el ESTADO (y recordad que el ESTADO no somos todos, sino las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman), pero no, no es una carga para el ESTADO. Otra cosa es de qué manera influye la inmigración masiva en la gente de a pie... (un pueblo en el que siempre hay colaboracionismo con las élites de poder; un colaboracionismo activo, es decir de gente que sabe que lo hace... y un colaboracionismo pasivo, el de la mayor parte del pueblo, que no tiene ni idea de lo que está ocurriendo realmente, y lo único que hace es postularse de uno u otro bando de los creados artificialmente para dividir y enfrentar al pueblo, a los pueblos).

En cuanto al reducidísimo valor que aportan los emigrantes, que es cierto si lo valoramos de forma individual, no es así de forma global; tened en cuenta, por ejemplo, que la época de fomentar la titulitis, es decir, los estudios universitarios, con la consiguiente abultada partida presupuestaria, ya ha pasado a la historia (los famosos recortes... en ese área y en otros...), por tanto, con el ahorro que el estado (o las autonomías) consiguen por cada universitario que ya no hay (baja natalidad), o por cada universitario que se subvenciona menos que antes, da para sufragar los gastos de esos inmigrantes poco cualificados, gastos que además son menores que si hubiera que cualificarlos; porque el estado no gasta nada con los emigrantes adultos que llegan ya listos para trabajar en trabajos no cualificados, es decir, que no llegan para que se les de formación y estudios... no van a promocionar, al menos no por esa vía presupuestaria. Luego explicaré mejor este punto.

Y, como digo, si a esos recortes unimos otros en sanidad, etc. queda mucho dinero libre para gastar en esa inmigración que, repito, es absolutamente necesaria para la macroeconomía y la estabilidad del ESTADO, es decir, para las minorías poderhabientes (no para el pueblo autóctono que, como digo, tampoco es sólo víctima, sino corresponsable de TODO, por admitir todo esto, y por admitir su propia degradación como PROGRESO).

Y los que sólo perciben ayudas, aun siendo una cantidad grande, no llegan ni de lejos al número de los autóctonos que perciben pensiones... y todos ellos, inmigrantes y autóctonos que perciben ayudas... CONSUMEN.

Por tanto, todos CONSUMEN, también los que trabajan... y su consumo aviva la economía, y eso genera más PIB, y a su vez más impuestos... y al mismo tiempo permite ir tirando a muchas pequeñas y medianas empresas, que en caso de no haber inmigración cerrarían por falta de clientes y de trabajadores.

También tenemos que admitir que es cierto que los inmigrantes hacen los trabajos que los autóctonos no queremos hacer... ya sea porque están mal pagados o porque, dado el boom anterior de la titulitis, un porcentaje demasiado alto de la población es universitaria o tiene estudios medios, y no quieren cierto tipo de trabajos... es un hecho; y mientras les llega ese trabajo soñado, se dedican a vivir del cuento también; ya sea de sus padres o del ESTADO y sus sucursales (ayuntamientos, CCAA, etc.) o directamente emigran, es decir, cometiendo el mismo error (y la misma comodidad, sobre todo mental) que los emigrantes que llegan aquí: todos ofreciéndose como meras mercancías, permitiendo que el sistema de dominación siga funcionado (porque sin emigración, es decir, sin emigrantes COBARDES -huir es de cobardes- este sistema ya estaría finiquitado).

Y debemos admitir, así mismo, que la baja natalidad (a ritmo de extinción), aunque sea programada desde arriba, también es culpa nuestra por haber elegido una vida hedonista (y además sin conseguirla, que es de bobos) y por poner excusas para no tener hijos.
Le invito a leer *mi texto sobre los DERECHOS*.

*Con todo esto no estoy defendiendo el modelo inmigracionista (al contrario, lo critico con todas mis fuerzas), *simplemente me limito a constatar una REALIDAD, una realidad que ha sido DISEÑADA desde arriba, y que beneficia a las minorías poderhabientes, porque aparte del tema económico, está el asunto del DIVIDE Y VENCERÁS, que todas las clases dominantes de todo el planeta saben usar en su beneficio y contra el pueblo.

En cuanto a las remesas, las que salen de España van destinadas a países del tercer mundo o en vías de desarrollo, y repercuten en su economía, permitiendo con ello que los SÁTRAPAS en el poder de esos países, sigan cómodamente en sus poltronas, sin riesgo de que el pueblo se movilice... y como contrapartida, dichos sátrapas facilitan (circos castrista, bolivariano, evoliano, etc. al margen... falsos hasta decir basta) la instalación en su territorio de multinacionales de los países destino de sus emigrantes, y desde los cuales les llegan dichas remesas (empresas hoteleras y otras como telefónica, repsol, intra, etc. para el caso de España)… Además también llegan remesas de españoles residentes en el extranjero.

*La inmigración y la esclavitud siempre son promovidas por quienes tienen apetencias de poder, ya sea para mantenerlo o para alcanzarlo; todos los imperios se hicieron posibles gracias a la inmigración y/o esclavitud.*

Todas las que han sido, son y serán potencias imperialistas lo han sido gracias a la inmigración y a la esclavitud, que vienen a ser lo mismo, a efectos de PODER, para las minorías poderhabientes.

No sé si queda suficientemente claro que los ESTADOS (que no somos todos, sino las minorías poderhabientes que los crearon) son los principales interesados en que haya inmigración, al mismo tiempo que los PUEBLOS de todos esos ESTADOS (emisores y receptores de emigrantes), son expoliados de una u otra forma:
1- Los pueblos europeos lo pagan directamente con su extinción (previo paso por el bienestarismo embrutecedor y debilitante que los ha convertido en seres pusilánimes y cobardes incapaces para la LIBERTAD).
2- Los emigrantes siendo usados como esclavos de la modernidad en su lugar europeo de destino (creyendo, ilusos ellos, que llegan al paraíso porque por ahora están siendo fidelizados con los estertores del estado de bienestar).
3- Los familiares (que no emigran) de los emigrantes reciben remesas con las que hacen viable la economía de esos países, y por ello hacen viable la continuidad en la poltrona de los sátrapas; y además, por ello asisten al robo de sus tierras y recursos naturales ancestrales, que pasan a manos de multinacionales. Eso sí, mientras reciben esas remesas contemplan el final de sus formas de vida, de su cultura y de su modo de existencia más "cómodamente".

Es así, no le demos más vueltas.

*Ahora lo dicho: está en nuestra mano permitir que todo siga su curso, como hasta ahora, o bien tomar conciencia de esta realidad, y ponernos manos a la obra para revertir tal proceso.*

Hay gente que se pregunta por qué las élites locales hacen esto, si al final ellas misma saldrán perjudicadas con tanta la inmigración... y afirman que finalmente las élites locales serán sustituidas por las élites inmigrantes... Respuesta:

Eso no sucede casi nunca con gente que tú traes y que sabes para qué la traes; lo más que sucede, en todo caso, es que pasados los años, las décadas, los siglos, surgen de forma natural élites entre los llegados, pero que ya son autóctonas a todos los efectos. Pongamos por caso el de EEUU: en ese país, imperialista por excelencia, las élites NEGRAS se sienten tanto o más americanas que los autóctonos... y las élites autóctonas no han desaparecido... no, pero ahora tienen la colaboración de las élites negras para mejor dominar al pueblo negro...

Leed esto y lo entenderéis:

*RACISMO BLANCO Y RACISMO NEGRO. Apuntes para una historia no autorizada del imperialismo EEUU

Sigo:*

1- La inmensa mayoría de la inmigración que llega es legal, es regular y no son menas.
2- Esa inmigración legal tiene una media de edad muy alta, 32 años, hecho éste que agrava (aplazándola una década) la catástrofe demográfica.
3- Esos inmigrantes legales *son rentables* incluso si no trabajan y son subvencionados, porque CONSUMEN, y eso mueve el mercado y sube, o hace que no caiga, el PIB
4- Para bajar algo esa media de edad, el ESTADO y el GRAN CAPITAL recurren a la inmigración ilegal, que llega con una edad media inferior, y si son MENAS pues mejor para sus intereses, porque bajan la edad media un poco más.
5-Traen a MENAS, *cueste lo que cueste*, porque los objetivos están claros... Además, si hay delincuencia, el ESTADO tiene excusa para promulgar leyes más y más represivas, para toda la población... El ESTADO no diferencia entre autóctonos e inmigrantes a la hora de SOMETER AL PUEBLO.

ME EXTIENDO:

*La realidad es que el ESTADO es quien crea, dirige, financia, impulsa, respalda, secunda, consiente, favorece, orienta, auspicia, tutela, ampara, apoya, asiste, auxilia, favorece, patrocinia y promociona a dichas mafias, llamadas ONG,s... que de "no gubernamentales" no tienen nada, cero.*

Sí, son los ESTADOS (junto a su mejor creación el CAPITALISMO, el GRAN CAPITAL) los interesados en la sustitución poblacional por inmigración.

*Toda emigración es COBARDE, toda... Por tanto, los españoles que emigraron y emigran son tan responsables como los inmigrantes que llegan... todos haciendo que la RUEDA SIGA GIRANDO, la rueda del sistema de dominación compuesto por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.*

Eso por un lado...

Por otro lado, lo que ahora se está produciendo (a diferencia de otras migraciones del pasado) es una SUSTITUCIÓN POBLACIONAL, es decir, no es que lleguen inmigrantes y sean minoría, y se integren en la sociedad a la que llegan, sino que la población autóctona está siendo EXTERMINADA.

1- Europa es un geriátrico, está arruinada-endeudada y no tiene combustibles fósiles.

2- Hay acuerdo con élites islámicas de permitir expandir el islam a cambio de combustibles fósiles e inversiones... y porque el islam, adaptado a las condiciones europeas, es un *útil sistema de dominación*.

3- El acuerdo anterior no es total, y hay ciertos sectores de las minorías poderhabientes que no están de acuerdo. En esa lucha están, pero la voz cantante la llevan los islamófilos... Merkel, Alemania, IV Reich, al igual que el III Reich, islamófilo; al igual que Mussolini; todos islamófilos; por eso la izquierda es islamófila; porque todo es lo mismo; porque el sistema de dominación islámico, adecuado-adaptado a las condiciones de Europa, es el ideal para sobredominar al pueblo en las nuevas condiciones históricas que se están dando. Olvidaos de turbantes... hablo de TOTALITARISMO...y* el islam es el más totalitario, ya que entra en la conciencia de las personas (no casualmente igual que sucede las leyes "progresistas", supuestamente "opuestas" al totalitarismo).*

4- El ESTADO DE BIENESTAR es insostenible, y los que mandan ya tienen el plan para ir eliminándolo poco a poco.

5- La inmigración masiva sirve para varias cosas:

a) Dumping laboral (caída de sueldos).

b) Repoblación de cara a una Europa sin Estado de Bienestar que pueda competir con las potencias emergentes y/o emergidas (que no tienen estado de bienestar y por tanto eso que se ahorran en gastos y en sueldos).

c) División y enfrentamiento del pueblo.

d) Los inmigrantes, por el mero hecho de llegar, hacen que suba (o no baje) el PIB, independientemente de si trabajan en negro, en blanco o no trabajan y son subsidiados. ¿Por qué? Porque CONSUMEN y consumen más que los ANCIANOS (que cada vez son más en España y Europa: recordad, somos un geriátrico)… Y ese consumo hace que muchas pequeñas y medianas empresas ESPAÑOLAS sean viables, porque pueden seguir vendiendo a duras penas sus productos y servicios... que a su vez compran los inmigrantes.

Para el que no tenga claro que significa el PIB lo explicaré con un sencillo ejemplo:
Imaginad que se queman todos los bosques de España... pues bien, si esa catástrofe sucediera aumentaría el PIB en varios puntos... ¿Por qué? pues porque el PIB mide todas las transacciones dinerarias medibles de un país... Y una catástrofe como esa generaría una cantidad inmensa de puestos de trabajo y de inversiones (extranjeras, más deuda, etc.), y movería una ingente cantidad de recursos...

Todo es BIOPOLÍTICA, por tanto cuando "iban bien las cosas" (natalidad sana y homogeneidad racial) también era BIOPOLÍTICA (llevada a cabo por las minorías poderhabientes).

Volvamos un poco más el asunto:

Traer inmigrantes es malo para el pueblo, pero no lo es para la economía (la MACROECONOMÍA, que es la que interesa a las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO, los miniESTADOS autonómicos y el CAPITAL). Y el neoliberalismo socialdemócrata (porque es lo que es) no ha sido otra cosa que la política que tocaba HASTA AHORA hacer a los ESTADOS EN SU OBJETIVO DE SOBREDOMINAR Y DESTRUIR AL PUEBLO.

A nivel puntual y/o micróeconómico está claro que la inmigración perjudica a los autóctonos de a pie, pero les perjudica más a otros niveles, mucho más importantes que lo dinerario y/o material... de hecho podemos afirmar que los españoles están en vías de exterminio por SUSTITUCIÓN... y eso es infinitamente más GRAVE.

*Hay que diferenciar SIEMPRE entre los intereses del PUEBLO (o los que deberían ser sus intereses) y los intereses del ESTADO (el Estado lo conforman el ejército, los altos funcionarios de todos los ministerios, las empresas estatales, y también, en tanto que colaborador imprescindible, el GRAN capital privado: sí, el gran capital privado forma parte del ESTADO; el ESTADO siempre ha sido y será una creación de oligarquías; mientras sigamos creyendo que es una creación del pueblo y para el pueblo, vamos mal, muy mal).*

Si tuviéramos claras esas diferencias (que no las tenemos) nos daríamos cuenta de que la inmigración masiva BENEFICIA al ESTADO y al GRAN CAPITAL (y al pequeño capital, es decir, al pequeño empresario le permite también ir tirando, pero sólo mirando por su culo, mientras su sociedad y su cultura se van a pique en general).

No voy a hacer cuentas aquí y ahora porque serían muy tediosas, pero creo que se entenderá lo que voy a explicar:

La edad típica en la que se empieza a trabajar ahora es digamos 30 años... esa es la edad media (30-35) de los inmigrantes que llegan. Es decir, el ESTADO se ahorra 30 años de crianza y manutención; pero dejemos los 30 y quedémonos al menos con los 18, que es la mayoría de edad; pues bien... sigamos: *hay cálculos que estiman que esa crianza y manutención (mantenidas con dinero llamado "público") cuesta unos 6000 € al año; multiplicados por 18 años, son 108.000 € por persona (180.000 € si tomamos los 30 años). Pues bien, ese es el dinero que el ESTADO SE AHORRA POR CADA INMIGRANTE QUE LLEGA (y bebé que no nace)… y ese es el colchón de gasto que tiene el ESTADO hasta que ese inmigrante encuentra trabajo legal y cotiza.*

Todo esto, como digo, es muy muy muy resumido, porque los números a hacer son muchísimos más


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

*¿Que no todos los inmigrantes encuentran trabajo y muchos viven de subvenciones? claro, pero también está pensado para que haya dumping laboral y los sueldos caigan.... y no para que los ricos se forren (que también), sino para que la economía (macroeconomía) del país sea, siquiera, viable y pueda competir con los productos más baratos que se producen en los países emergentes o directamente del tercer mundo. En cualquier caso recordad la cifra: el estado dispone de hasta 6000 € al año para gastarse en cada inmigrante, a la espera de que cotice (y si no cotiza, al menos sirve para que los salarios sigan a la baja). Además, el consumo interior que hacen los inmigrantes repercute en que la pequeña y mediana empresa española pueda seguir funcionando... sin ese consumo (artificial, forzado, para subir el PIB) España ya hubiera colapsado (y de eso no tienen culpa los inmigrantes, sino NOSOTROS y NUESTRO VICTIMISMO y NUESTRA COMODIDAD física y sobre todo MENTAL).*

¿Que hay muchos efectos colaterales porque el ESTADO haga así las cosas? TODOS, pero eso les da igual a los que mandan (que no son sólo los políticos, son los que he dicho arriba), porque su misión es amasar más y más poder y someter más y más al pueblo.

El efecto colateral principal es el de la pirámide demográfica, que ya sin inmigrantes iba a ritmo de extinción.... En lo que se refiere a España en concreto, traer a 7 millones de inmigrantes (legales o ilegales) con una edad media de 32 años, no consigue otra cosa que posponer el problema unas décadas (en realidad lo pospone menos tiempo, porque el colapso económico agravará-adelantará todos los demás colapsos). Pero eso también les da igual... Como también da igual si todo es producto de un PLAN (como el llamado KALERGI*****) o bien producto de las dinámicas de poder del sistema de dominación en el que vivimos *(las dinámicas de poder producen estos efectos, sin necesidad de planes ocultos).*

Por tanto, una vez comprendido que, al menos de forma momentánea, la inmigración masiva sirve a los intereses económicos de los grupos de poder que conforman el ESTADO y el CAPITAL, y dejando a un lado el resto de connotaciones y problemas graves (gravísimos) que tiene dicha inmigración masiva, lo cierto es que es falso que con ella se solucionen los problemas demográficos (cosa que también se afirma), porque para ello lo que se necesitan son NACIMIENTOS de niños (a ser posible autóctonos), o bien (otra barbaridad, pero que sí solucionaría la demografía) la importación de niños extranjeros, cosa que no pueden hacer por dos razones: 1) Quieren adultos dispuestos a trabajar-consumir; y 2) Los países emisores de emigrantes también empiezan a tener problemas demográficos excepto el África negra... Pero, trayendo a millones de inmigrantes EN EDAD DE TRABAJAR (aunque luego no trabajen, pero sí consumen) lo único que se consigue es AGRAVAR el problema, eso sí, aplazándolo un par de décadas en el caso de la que la economía pudiera remontar (que tampoco es el caso, ni lo va a ser, como digo, todos son parches).

Si hasta ahora la pirámide demográfica estaba engordada en la franja de edad de la explosión demográfica del franquismo (que tampoco fue exagerada), con la llegada (hasta la fecha) de 7 millones de extranjeros con una edad media de 32 años, lo que se hace es engordar también la franja inmediatamente inferior de edad, sin que la franja de niños aumente en igual o mayor proporción, tal y como sería necesario (sobre todo lo segundo).. ojo... siempre hablando en términos demográficos-estadísticos-asépticos, es decir, sin tomar en cuenta los gravísimos problemas de toda índole que he mencionado... y que son más importantes que las meras cifras estadísticas.

*Todo es BIOPOLITICA*: En Europa, después de la II Guerra Mundial (y en España después de la Guerra Civil, aunque aquí con retraso) los ESTADOS necesitaron aumentar la natalidad para reflotar la economía (porque la economía en aquel entonces TODAVÍA podía ir a más... a mucho más, tal y como hemos visto). *Luego, con el descenso de la natalidad impuesto desde arriba para "emancipar" a las mujeres y para embrutecernos con el bienestarismo a todos (mujeres, hombres y niños), se necesitó importar inmigrantes que siguieran manteniendo la economía (y de paso, sosteniendo o bajando los salarios mediante el exceso de demanda de empleo).*

Ahora estamos en un tercera etapa, en la cual ya no hay economía bienestarista que sostener (los de arriba saben muy bien que todo va a ir a peor), pero sí una economía de guerra que preparar para hacer frente a las nuevas condiciones geopolíticas que se dan, en las cuales Europa dejará de ser referente mundial, para convertirse en un fósil viviente que intentará mantener su status (el de sus élites) *por todos los medios y a cualquier coste...*

Lo dicho: cuando las cosas "iban bien" no dejaba de ser un ESPEJISMO DE LIBERTAD, ya que todo lo deciden las MINORÍAS PODERHABIENTES: Cuando deciden meternos dinero en el bolsillo nos parece que "todo va bien" y nos nos quejamos, y cuando nos lo quitan, lloramos y pataleamos... cuando lo cierto es que EN AMBOS CASOS estamos ante un LIBERTICIDIO, porque el destino de millones de personas lo deciden unos pocos.

Lectura recomendada:
*EL PARLAMENTARISMO COMO SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN

En cuanto a los inmigrantes, sean de donde sean y vayan donde vayan:*

Tenemos que quitarnos de la cabeza la idea de que los explotados y sometidos, sean de donde sean, son sólo víctimas y nada más que víctimas... NO. Son corresponsables de su situación. Es precisamente el papel de VÍCTIMA el que las minorías poderhabientes quieren para sus dominados, porque por definición, una víctima necesita TUTELA, una víctima es IRRESPONSABLE; ¿y quién es irresponsable y necesita tutela de arriba?, los NIÑOS; por tanto eso es lo que las élites necesitan para perpetuar su status: una sociedad INFANTILIZADA.

Por contra, una persona que asume sus responsabilidades y toma las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, es un rival peligroso para el poder constituido. Pues bien, una vez tengamos esto claro, el siguiente paso, concretando y aplicándolo a la emigración, es aceptar que un emigrante no es sólo víctima, sino corresponsable (junto a sus iguales de la misma procedencia) de que su sociedad esté regida por las clases dominantes. Y una vez que tengamos esto claro, al emigrante se le puede aplicar otro agravante que no es de aplicación al que elige no emigrar, sino luchar, aun estando en la misma situación: el emigrante es COBARDE. Y para el que no entienda esto, lo explico de otra manera, hablando en boca de un emigrante potencial, y en este caso concreto, de un familiar mío, español, que dice lo siguiente: Si las cosas se ponen mal en España me voy a Inglaterra; y si se ponen mal ahí me voy a Canadá; y si se ponen mal ahí me voy a.... Y ahí le paro los pies y le digo: es decir que tú eres un CLIENTE de sociedades viables, pero nunca te implicas en luchar por conseguir esa viabilidad... eso que lo hagan otros... ¿verdad? Obviamente al calificativo de COBARDE le añado otro más, el de CÓMODO (la comodidad es antagónica de la LIBERTAD).

A esto la gente me suele replicar con que muchos mueren en pateras por querer emigrar... y a eso le añado otro calificativo: además de cobardes y con la idea de comodidad final en el destino, son INGENUOS y TONTOS. Y añado otro más: si finalmente no mueren, y consiguen esa comodidad en el destino, y se suman al mundo moderno, lo que están haciendo es convertirse, de facto, en AGENTES (agentes tontos y cobardes, pero agentes) DEL SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN DEL QUE DICEN ESCAPAR y que tiene a sus países en el estado actual en el que se encuentran. *Y esto sirve para un español que va a Alemania como para un nigeriano que va a Suecia. *Y todo ello hablando SÓLO de la gente que emigra sin mafias de por medio, de forma voluntaria y elegida (de las mafias ni hablo...). Y si algún día elijo emigrar y no LUCHAR, me aplicaré todos y cada uno de los calificativos aquí adjudicados a otros, corregidos y aumentados.

Es así, no hay más. Nuestro infantilismo, hedonismo, y cobardía, es decir, nuestra DEGRADACIÓN, nuestra INFRAHUMANIZACIÓN, no tienen límites. Y por eso pasa lo que pasa y estamos como estamos, cada uno en su papel: los europeos como los ricos malos, y los inmigrantes como los pobres buenos (y mientras la rueda sigue girando...)

*¿Se entiende o no se entiende?*

Pues como con eso con todo: TODO ES UNA FARSA... bueno no, no es una farsa... todo es muy real y funciona muy bien para las minorías poderhabientes, porque todo se mide en términos de DINERO y PODER, sin importar nada más.

Obviamente, y volviendo al ejemplo anterior, a ningún PODER (a ningún ESTADO) le interesa quemar todos los bosques (algunos sí, y lo hacen), pero si les interesa "QUEMAR" A TODA LA POBLACIÓN y sustituirla por inmigración que llega ESCLAVA DE SERIE.

*¿Se entiende o no se entiende?*

¿Por qué no dejan entrar entonces a millones y millones de inmigrantes y así el proceso es más rápido y mejor?

Pues porque el PUEBLO, que ya traga mucho... con eso no tragaría.

Y aún así, aun haciéndolo poco a poco, el ESTADO no puede acometer dicho plan en PRIMERA PERSONA, tal cual, porque también sería muy escandaloso.... de ahí que use ONG's. Se crea la alarma humanitaria (real o ficiticia) con los refugiados y listo... a partir de ahí los ESTADOS hacen a su vez campañas humanitarias en el sentido de "no tener más remedio que acogerlos" porque, además, vienen bien (y repito, aquí no mienten) para la economía.

Las crisis de "refugiados" se las van pasando de un país a otro mientras gestionan los inmigrantes que ya han llegado... Así, cuando ya ha pasado un tiempo, y los inmigrantes han sido repartidos convenientemente por toda la geografía... vuelve a tocar el turno de meter otros miles.

Olvidad la idea de que el ESTADO deje de meter inmigrantes, olvidadlo, eso no va a pasar, porque la hoja de ruta es meterlos, y punto, independientemente del partido en el poder, VOX incluido.


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Ene 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Yo no considero nada, simplemente constato una realidad.
> 
> 
> Tú, por contra, de facto, dado tu odio hacia los niños y la maternidad, y tu veneración (explícita o de facto) por las élites del PODER, estás a favor de la sustitución poblacional por inmigración (a los inmigrantes no les afeas traer hijos al mundo, sólo a los autóctonos, y les añades los de católico-opusianos, y te quedas tan pancha).



Calla, polvorón.


Y vistas las taras psicológicas que evidencias, no te reproduzcas, por favó.


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2021)

La SUSTITUCIÓN POBLACIONAL se está llevando a cabo con los INMIGRANTES LEGALES, que son millones.
La inmigración irregular es ínfima comparada con la regular...

Los ilegales, los violentos y los delincuentes (aun con toda la gravedad que reviste el asunto) son el *cebo *para que las críticas vayan hacia ellos, de forma visceral y, por tanto, puedan ser tachadas éstas de racistas.

El problema de la inmigración masiva no son los delincuentes ni siquiera los terroristas, sino el 99% de los inmigrantes, que son gente normal (agilipollada, pero normal; igual de normal y agilipollada que los europeos, pero con otras características útiles al PODER).

Sí, es con los millones de inmigrantes (legales) que no han matado una mosca en su vida con los que están procediendo a la sustitución poblacional europea.

Y en concreto dentro de los musulmanes, el problema no son los terroristas ni delincuentes, sino los millones de musulmanes normales que con su sola presencia (con o sin *taqiyya*), y sus fruterías y resto de actividades *legales*, extienden y asientan el islam en Europa.

Todo aquel que quiera evitar la sustitución poblacional por inmigración debe saber que la única forma de conseguirlo es echando abajo el dúo ESTADO-GRAN CAPITAL.... y por supuesto no votar a ningún partido, empezando por VOX.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

En parte coincido en su opinión, pero....

También es cierto, que las conejas, tienen crías y son muy felices y tal y cual, pero.... ¿tienen tan siquiera consciencia?


¡Y ojo!, que con esto, no digo, ni afirmo, que una opción sea mejor o peor que otra.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

JTinternational dijo:


> Con 800 euros en un trabajo TEMPORAL en el mejor de los casos (para pagar alquiler, luz, agua, comida, no creo que llegue) Y con la mujer (una mujer como DIOS MANDA, AMA DE CASA) en casa para cuidar a la familia
> 
> Pregunto
> 
> ...



Hombre, por tener, tener... los pueden tener.

Otra cosa es que nacerán esclavos y morirán como perros.

Miseria llama a miseria.

Riqueza llama a riqueza.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *La mitad de los niños paridos nejpaña en 1939 se murieron en la hambruna de 1941.*



Cuanto más primitiva es una sociedad (y menos consciencia tienen de su propia situación en el mundo) más cercana es al animalismo y si hay una constante en el mundo animal-zoológico, es que

Ten muchas crías..... varias de ellas se te morirán, de hambre, de enfermedades, por depredadores, pero un % siempre saldrá a flote.

No creo que sea casual que los países y sociedades que viven hoy en día más atrasadas.... básicamente se apliquen esto (además del desconocimiento de métodos anti-conceptivos, tema tabú para varias religiones).


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Ene 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Cuanto más primitiva es una sociedad (y menos consciencia tienen de su propia situación en el mundo) más cercana es al animalismo y si hay una constante en el mundo animal-zoológico, es que
> 
> Ten muchas crías..... varias de ellas se te morirán, de hambre, de enfermedades, por depredadores, pero un % siempre saldrá a flote.
> 
> No creo que sea casual que los países y sociedades que viven hoy en día más atrasadas.... básicamente se apliquen esto (además del desconocimiento de métodos anti-conceptivos, tema tabú para varias religiones).



Bueno, de hecho los anticonceptivos estuvieron penalizados en España entre 1938 y 1976.
(Los despenalizó Suárez)

En realidad el reproductivismo animalista es más que un fin, un medio de las religiones y algunos estados, para garantizar el control social e la chusma, que es donde está el business.
Obviamente no lo dicen, las religiones envuelven sus intenciones bajo un manto de integrismo ético transcendente y tal, pero para cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente canta un huevo.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *Controlando la natalidad China ha pasado de ser un país atrasado a ser la segunda potencia mundial en 30 años.
> Sin control efectivo, India sigue siendo un estercolero-hormiguero y eso que no son un país comunijjjta. *:XX: :XX: :XX:




Mmmmm, por favor, hablemos con propiedad (¡ojo!, antes de que se me eche nadie al cuello.... China es una DICTADURA, ¿tamos?).


No hablemos de "control de la natalidad", cuando en realidad lo que es "medidas económicas de apoyo o desincentivación de la natalidad" (acertadas o no, ahí no entro). 


Usando el término "control de la natalidad" estamos dando a entender que... 

cualquier medida de desincentivación de natalidad = control = Falta de Libertad = Ej: Dictadura China



Cuidado, porque, hablar de medidas económicas de fomento de la natalidad está bien visto, pero no así su contra-partida que es un tema TABU.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Kalipso_borrado dijo:


> Autonomias funcivagos y politicos o natalidad. Vosotros mismos.
> 
> VOX




Vamos a ver Sr. Nazi, si lo he entendido bien.

NO hace falta traer más "moro-negrada" porque.... si ya hay un 25% de paro.... es decir, NO hay trabajo ni para los "nacionales".... NO hace falta más mano de obra (según FOX).

Entonces... según ese pensamiento neo-nazi....


¿Porqué tendríamos que aumentar la producción de bebes/mano de obra/piezas de repuesto cuando NO hay trabajo ni siquiera para los que somos?


Ansioso espero su respuesta (¿congruente?) Aria.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Linthor dijo:


> con lo que en este caso esta familia se extinguirá en la próxima generación.




Que gran pérdida para la humanidad. 

En fin, está claro, con más de 1.500 millones de seres humanos en el planeta... corremos riesgo de extinguirnos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Yomismita dijo:


> No todo es el carrusel, hay otros factores.
> 
> Basicamente la gente quiere tener una estabilidad que nunca llega, y al final acaban en la clinica de fertilidad.
> 
> Que si, que tambien esta el factor viajecitos, ligoteo, pero eso suele decaer a partir de los 30.




Que no hombre, que no, que las causas son las que el diga.... porque SI, por sus santos y varoniles cojones.


----------



## Alpargato (27 Ene 2021)

No me importaría tener un hijo, pero no lo tendré mientras llegue a fin de mes con 0€ viviendo yo solo y consumiendo lo mínimo posible.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Ene 2021)

vaya, justo los 100 mil abortos que hay al año en españa...


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Linthor dijo:


> Y Suecia en segundo lugar...
> 
> Eso si, en los países del sur de Europa desde Portugal hasta Grecia nos estamos extinguiendo a pasos agigantados.




¿EXTINGUIENDO?

Lo que ocurre cuando MIENTES, es que pierdes la credibilidad para siempre.

¿Cree que puede manipularme con MENTIRAS tan burdas y evidentes?

Esto es lo que pasa cuando se exagera buscando un titular sensacionalista.


Ahora resulta que "que la población española esté tendiendo a estabilizarse" es lo mismo que "¡NOS EXTINGUIMOS!", "¡NOS INVADE LA MORONEGRADA!", "¡LA RAZA ARIA SE EXTINGUE!", y bla, bla, bla, discursito neo-nazi.


La verdad

¿Es verdad que la población de España está cada vez más envejecida?. SI, VERDAD.

¿Es cierto que la tasa de natalidad tiende a 0 o a estabilizarse en los países avanzados tecnológicamente?. SI, TAMBIEN ES VERDAD.

¿Es cierto que empieza a haber mucho desfase en los tramos de edades y la pirámide poblacional se está invirtiendo?. SI, TAMBIEN ES CIERTO.

¿Puede crear esto un problema en el futuro de la pensiones?. Puede (apostaría a que sí).


¿Miente Linthor (a sabiendas, de forma deliberada y manipuladora)?. SI


¿Qué que la población o natalidad se estanque tiene que ser necesariamente malo?. NO necesariamente.

Lo que SI puede ser un problema, es que, en los tramos por edades (o en los nacimientos por año), haya desigualdades muy grandes de un año a otro.

¿Hace falta buscar una solución?. No lo se. No soy Dios para saberlo.

¿Hay un problema?. Yo no lo veo (quizás, si la población descendiera, o, empezase a haber demasiada gente jubilada en proporción con los que están en edad de trabajar y NO pueden (PORQUE NO HAY TRABAJO PARA TODOS), SI se convierta en un problema debido al sistema de Estafa Piramidal Pozi de la Seg. Soc y las pensiones).


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Segismunda dijo:


> Eso se debe a nuestra gran desarrollo. Ahora no puedes explicarle a un jovencito que ha de tener un porrón de hijos y renunciar a vivir como Dios. Da igual PP, PSOE, VOX o su puta madre. Solo con una caída en desgracia a nivel apocalíptico aumentará la natalidad.
> 
> Solo nos queda:
> 
> ...




Hay otras posibles opciones, pero.... no se puede hablar de ellas (cuestiones éticas y religiosas de por medio).


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

Ese es uno de los grandes problemas.

El sistema de pensiones se creó hace ya más de 100 años, y, en su momento (con esperanzas de vida de 40-45 años), tenía sentido y funcionaba, pero ahora, debido a los grandes avances en ciencia y medicina (sobre todo en este último campo), la esperanza de vida se ha disparado a los 80-100 años (dependiendo del país).

Eso es insostenible con las cuotas retenidas en nómina, hasta tal punto, que ya se hace en base a los Presupuestos Generales y NO sólo a las aportaciones a la Seg. Soc.

Si a eso le sumamos que la pirámide poblacional (por lo menos en España) se está invirtiendo....

Pues se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer.


Y nadie aporta una posible solución ra-zo-na-da.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ene 2021)

El invierno demográfico es bueno.


----------



## Conejo europeo (27 Ene 2021)

Parece que en otros países los numeros sin han mejorado algo. ¡Viva Rusia!


----------



## sepultada en guano (27 Ene 2021)

Curiosamente suele pasar en países que van para atrás.
Mucha veinteañera nini?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Vamos a ver, esto es una tendencia mundial, en Latinoamérica ya está disminuyendo considerablemente, y en África va bajando algo más lentamente, en los países que se desarrollan más vía deslocalizaciones va algo más rápida la bajada como Etiopía.
> 
> Ahí va el gráfico.
> 
> Fertility rate, total (births per woman) | Data




Que no, que no, que es cosa del contubernio judeo-mason-soriano de los reptilinianos.  


(Que pelmazos y cansinos son los de VOX. Se repiten más que el ajo)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

CarlosSalcedo dijo:


> Exacto, ésta cuarta revolución industrial va impactar muchísimo para bien y para mal. Todos los sistemas MES, los Sistemas APS, los algoritmos inteligentes, la red 5G van a incrementar exponencialmente la productividad de las empresas




Van a sobrar seres humanos a punta pala.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> La vida la defienden hasta los esclavistas.
> 
> Arreglar primero este país que está hecho unos zorros y luego ya si eso tenéis hijos que por ahora van embozalos y os los quieren inyectar a la fuerza.
> 
> Por no hablar de la deuda monstruosa que les vais a dejar.




¿Y qué tal conseguir primero una tasa de 0% de paro ANTES de empezar a crear (y lo que es peor, subvencionar) nueva mano de obra?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cuando uno ha estado más de 2 horas seguidas viendo trabajar un Robot, este tipo de entradas sobre la Demografia carecen de sentido.....




Que no, que no, que la culpa de todo es del contubernio judeo-masón de los sorianos-reptilinianos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cuando uno ha estado más de 2 horas seguidas viendo trabajar un Robot, este tipo de entradas sobre la Demografia carecen de sentido.....




Que no, que no, que la culpa de todo es del contubernio judeo-masón de los sorianos-reptilinianos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Calla, polvorón.
> 
> 
> Y vistas las taras psicológicas que evidencias, no te reproduzcas, por favó.




Lo peor de todo, es que luego, esta pandilla de nazis retrógrados son los que tienen familias numerosas, expandiendo así su plaga genética (que lástima que gente así tenga capacidad de reproducirse).

Idiocracy (2006) - IMDb


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Bueno, de hecho los anticonceptivos estuvieron penalizados en España entre 1938 y 1976.
> (Los despenalizó Suárez)
> 
> En realidad el reproductivismo animalista es más que un fin, un medio de las religiones y algunos estados, para garantizar el control social e la chusma, que es donde está el business.
> Obviamente no lo dicen, las religiones envuelven sus intenciones bajo un manto de integrismo ético transcendente y tal, pero para cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente canta un huevo.



Es una apreciación que ya había observado yo también hace tiempo.

Si no se fabrica nueva mano de obra.... ¿quién va a hacer el trabajo sucio?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (27 Ene 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> vaya, justo los 100 mil abortos que hay al año en españa...



Que pelmazos sois los fundamentalistas religiosos.

No me extraña que vayáis en caída libre.


----------



## silenus (28 Ene 2021)

*La llegada de extranjeros compensa la pérdida de población por el coronavirus en los primeros seis meses de 2020*

Ni disimulan...


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (28 Ene 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y los de libre mercado por qué están preocupados ? ¿No son decisiones libres? Si hay cada vez menos oferta de mano de obra disponible sobre todo para según que puestos... pues a subir sueldos.



Al reves, esto viene de perlas, con la automatización sobran puestos de trabajo, el problema es que hay demasiada gente.


----------



## Apocalipsis (28 Ene 2021)

Esta pirámide demográfica debería ser un TEMA DE ESTADO, el primer problema del país.

Es un suicidio absoluto y no solo no se evita sino que se potencia desde todas las instituciones.


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

*Expertos alertan: la crisis poscovid influirá en el descenso de nacimientos*


----------



## Turgot (8 Feb 2021)

Me mola eso de poner las españolas, como si los españoles solo pasaran por ahí


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Me mola eso de poner las españolas, como si los españoles solo pasaran por ahí



Es que ahora hay españolEs que paren? Ni siquiera los niños con vagina. 

Si cuando digo que los izmierdosos sois retrasaditos...


----------



## amcxxl (8 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Me mola eso de poner las españolas, como si los españoles solo pasaran por ahí



mientras no inventen el utero artificial , los hombres no podemos tener hijos, todo depende de ellas y mas ahora que los hombres ya no tenemos ningun derecho reproductivo ni sobre los hijos 

ademas ellas y solo ellas son las responsables de asesinar 100.0000 niños al año


----------



## Turgot (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> mientras no inventen el utero artificial , los hombres no podemos tener hijos, todo depende de ellas y mas ahora que los hombres ya no tenemos ningun derecho reproductivo ni sobre los hijos
> 
> ademas ellas y solo ellas son las responsables de asesinar 100.0000 niños al año



Sí claro, los médicos que práctican abortos son todos mujeres


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Sí claro, los médicos que práctican abortos son todos mujeres



Será que los médicos machos llevan a las "madres" a rastras a la clínica abortiva y les matan el feto sin el consentimiento de la empoderada...

Con lo de "retrasadito" me he quedado muy corto.


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> mientras no inventen el utero artificial , los hombres no podemos tener hijos, todo depende de ellas y mas ahora que los hombres ya no tenemos ningun derecho reproductivo ni sobre los hijos
> 
> ademas ellas y solo ellas son las responsables de asesinar 100.0000 niños al año



Esta en tu mano evitarlo, que te presenten a una madre que quiera abortar y le dices que tu corres con todos los gastos del niñopor un par de décadas


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Será que los médicos machos llevan a las "madres" a rastras a la clínica abortiva y les matan el feto sin el consentimiento de la empoderada...
> 
> Con lo de "retrasadito" me he quedado muy corto.



Que no demuestras tener muchas luces es algo que se ve leyendo este hilo.
Si tanto te preocupa la natalidad no hay nada que te impida tener los hijos que quieras.


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Esta en tu mano evitarlo, que te presenten a una madre que quiera abortar y le dices que tu corres con todos los gastos del niñopor un par de décadas



Y por qué habría de hacerse cargo del crío el forero si no es hijo suyo, atontado?

Hola idiota.


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Que no demuestras tener muchas luces es algo que se ve leyendo este hilo.
> Si tanto te preocupa la natalidad no hay nada que te impida tener los hijos que quieras.



Al contrario subnormal, si no te preocupa el tema el que no tiene luces eres tú, que para empezar posteas en un hilo de un tema que no te interesa.

Hola idiota.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Esta en tu mano evitarlo, que te presenten a una madre que quiera abortar y le dices que tu corres con todos los gastos del niñopor un par de décadas



es que el error es "una madre due quiera abortar", una madre no deberia querer abortar, el problema es que se les dice desde niñas que eso no esta mal y que es un "derecho", cuando en realidad es un crimen contra la humanodad

si no quiere hijos que use anticonceptivos y si no que se cosa el coño


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Al contrario subnormal, si no te preocupa el tema el que no tiene luces eres tú, que para empezar posteas en un hilo de un tema que no te interesa.
> 
> Hola idiota.



No soy yo el que voto a los que hicieron posible el descenso de la natalidad en España, eso os lo dejo a otros que después os quejais de que la natalidad esta por los suelos. Un poco de coherencia no viene mal.


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> No soy yo el que voto a los que hicieron posible el descenso de la natalidad en España, eso os lo dejo a otros que después os quejais de que la natalidad esta por los suelos. Un poco de coherencia no viene mal.



Y a quién se supone que voté yo, gilipollas profundo?

Hola idiota.


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> es que el error es "una madre due quiera abortar", una madre no deberia querer abortar, el problema es que se les dice desde niñas que eso no esta mal y que es un "derecho", cuando en realidad es un crimen contra la humanodad
> 
> si no quiere hijos que use anticonceptivos y si no que se cosa el coño



¿Y por que crees que no usa anticonceptivos?
Entiendo que tu prefieres volver a los abortos clandestinos y a que mueran muchas mujeres. Una solución cojonuda.


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Y a quién se supone que voté yo, gilipollas profundo?
> 
> Hola idiota.



A los que más han hecho por que la natalidad este por los suelos. 
Por cierto, en que parte de Barcelona queda Tabarnia?


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> A los que más han hecho por que la natalidad este por los suelos.
> Por cierto, en que parte de Barcelona queda Tabarnia?



Y quiénes son esos, gilipollas profundo? Ilústranos.

Si relacionas Tabarnia con Barcelona (cosa que no pone en mi ubicación, solo "Tabarnia capital"), es que hasta un subnormal como tú conoce el concepto de Tabarnia; cojonudo, así es como las ideas llegan a hacerse realidad. 

Hola idiota.

Y a diferencia de ti yo trabajo mañana. Ahí te quedas, jubileta.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> ¿Y por que crees que no usa anticonceptivos?
> Entiendo que tu prefieres volver a los abortos clandestinos y a que mueran muchas mujeres. Una solución cojonuda.



De abortos clandestinos nada, cadena perpetua para los "medicos" o carniceros que realizan abortos


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Y quiénes son esos, gilipollas profundo? Ilústranos.
> 
> Si relacionas Tabarnia con Barcelona (cosa que no pone en mi ubicación, solo "Tabarnia capital"), es que hasta un subnormal como tú conoce el concepto de Tabarnia; cojonudo, así es como las ideas llegan a hacerse realidad.
> 
> ...



Tabarnia es un invento de la extrrema derecha catalana, no le veo mucho recorrido ni apoyo en Barcelona.
Joder, si me quedan no menos de 30 años para jubilarme.


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> De abortos clandestinos nada, cadena perpetua para los "medicos" o carniceros que realizan abortos



Vamos que quieres que vuelvan los abortos clandestinos y que vuelvan a morir mujeres por ello. Como se puede odiar tanto a otras personas que ni siquiera conoces y no te han hecho nada?


----------



## amcxxl (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Vamos que quieres que vuelvan los abortos clandestinos y que vuelvan a morir mujeres por ello. Como se puede odiar tanto a otras personas que ni siquiera conoces y no te han hecho nada?



si no hubiera medicos asesinos de bebes las mujeres ni se plantearian abortar y tendrian mas cuidado con lo que hacen con sus vaginas
ademas si no toman precauciones es de su exclusiva responsabilidad, salvo que opines que las mujeres son incapaces mentales

a lo mejor habria que plantearse dejar de putificar a las mujeres desde niñas y enseñarlas a ser honradas y decentes


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> si no hubiera medicos asesinos de bebes las mujeres ni se plantearian abortar y tendrian mas cuidado con lo que hacen con sus vaginas
> ademas si no toman precauciones es de su exclusiva responsabilidad, salvo que opines que las mujeres son incapaces mentales
> 
> a lo mejor habria que plantearse dejar de putificar a las mujeres desde niñas y enseñarlas a ser honradas y decentes



precisamente en losa otros clandestinos lo que no hay son médicos.
Quien te ha dicho que no tomen precauciones?
otra cosa es que pienses que todo el mundo folla tanto como tú, que es entre cero y nada


----------



## Turgot (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> si no hubiera medicos asesinos de bebes las mujeres ni se plantearian abortar y tendrian mas cuidado con lo que hacen con sus vaginas
> ademas si no toman precauciones es de su exclusiva responsabilidad, salvo que opines que las mujeres son incapaces mentales
> 
> a lo mejor habria que plantearse dejar de putificar a las mujeres desde niñas y enseñarlas a ser honradas y decentes



La supuesta promiscuidad sexual también es culpa exclusivamente de las mujeres, OK


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> Esta pirámide demográfica debería ser un TEMA DE ESTADO, el primer problema del país.
> 
> Es un suicidio absoluto y no solo no se evita sino que se potencia desde todas las instituciones.



Que sí, que sí, el Plan Kalergi.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> ellas y solo ellas son las responsables de asesinar 100.0000 niños al año



Ya tardaba en salir el talibán que llevaba dentro.

Como sospechaba, estamos ante otro fundamentalista tipo ISIS y con la matraca de siempre (el aborto).

Es lo que pasa cuando se intenta razonar con fundamentalistas religiosos... no se va a ninguna parte.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Esta en tu mano evitarlo, que te presenten a una madre que quiera abortar y le dices que tu corres con todos los gastos del niño por un par de décadas



"¡Que los mantengan los que los quieran!"


Ah, no, para esto no. 


¡Putos fundamentalistas religiosos!, ¡que ascazo!, ¡todos!


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> si no quiere hijos que use anticonceptivos y si no que se cosa el coño



Mire, en eso si que le voy a tener que dar la razón.


Nota: aún así.... los métodos anti-conceptivos también fallan, no son infalibles (salvo creo, ligadura y vasectomía)


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> ¿Y por que crees que no usa anticonceptivos?




Algunas (que no todas), porque "es pecado", "está prohibido" y "mi religión me lo prohibe"
luego tienen 4 o más hijos a los que condenan a la pobreza, a la exclusión social y finalmente a la delincuencia y nos sorprendemos


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

amcxxl dijo:


> si no hubiera medicos asesinos de bebes las mujeres ni se plantearian abortar y tendrian mas cuidado con lo que hacen con sus vaginas
> ademas si no toman precauciones es de su exclusiva responsabilidad, salvo que opines que las mujeres son incapaces mentales
> 
> a lo mejor habria que plantearse dejar de putificar a las mujeres desde niñas y enseñarlas a ser honradas y decentes




Los fundamentalista católicos sois un chiste.

Por una parte, estáis en contra de la despenalización del aborto (cuestión ética, respetable, pero, en una democracia, también TENEIS que respetar la decisión de la mayoría y no venirme con cuentos de "Derecho natural" y "Derecho divino" por encima del "Derecho Legislativo").

Por otra, condenáis el uso de anti-conceptivos ("es "pecado mortal"").


No se puede ser más contra-dictorio e incoherente.


----------



## Expat (8 Feb 2021)

El problema es que una sociedad sin valores familiares ni religiosos considera el aborto como una opcion posible frente a un embarazo no deseado. En sociedades tradicionales se tira para adelante con el embarazo o se da el bebe en adopcion. Aqui tristemente nadie piensa en el ser indefenso. Ante todo va el egoista deseo de la madre de seguir con su vida quitandose el marron de encima, y encima el aborto le sale gratis. 

Una vergüenza que consintamos esto, sobre todo con la piramide poblacional que tenemos.


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> "¡Que los mantengan los que los quieran!"
> 
> 
> Ah, no, para esto no.
> ...



La cosa funciona de forma muy simple.
Los de extremo centro te diran que si si votas a un partiido no racista te tienes que hacer cargo de todos los gastos que puedan generar los inmigrantes y a la vez quieren obligar a la gente a tener hijos no deseados y obviamente no van a aportar nada para ello.


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

Expat dijo:


> El problema es que una sociedad sin valores familiares ni religiosos considera el aborto como una opcion posible frente a un embarazo no deseado. En sociedades tradicionales se tira para adelante con el embarazo o se da el bebe en adopcion. Aqui tristemente nadie piensa en el ser indefenso. Ante todo va el egoista deseo de la madre de seguir con su vida quitandose el marron de encima, y encima el aborto le sale gratis.
> 
> Una vergüenza que consintamos esto, sobre todo con la piramide poblacional que tenemos.



Y por que te parece normal obligar a alguien a dar un bebe en adopción? Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para pensar de ese modo.
Si querías mas niños la solución era simple. Que sea normal que la gente tenga estabilidad laboral y que pueda pagar una vivienda en una década sin necesitar ninguna ayuda de sus padres. La natalidad aumentará sola.


----------



## Expat (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Y por que te parece normal obligar a alguien a dar un bebe en adopción? Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para pensar de ese modo.
> Si querías mas niños la solución era simple. Que sea normal que la gente tenga estabilidad laboral y que pueda pagar una vivienda en una década sin necesitar ninguna ayuda de sus padres. La natalidad aumentará sola.



Mejor dar en adopcion que matar. Muy hijo de puta pensar esto? Diselo a quien quiere adoptar pero a diferencia de otros paises tiene que cruzarse medio mundo con los gastos y el tiempo que eso implica porque aqui no hay niños para adoptar, ya que la sociedad prefiere asesinarlos por comodidad y porque el valor de la vida de un bebe es cero.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> La cosa funciona de forma muy simple.
> Los de extremo centro te diran que si si votas a un partiido no racista te tienes que hacer cargo de todos los gastos que puedan generar los inmigrantes y a la vez quieren obligar a la gente a tener hijos no deseados y obviamente no van a aportar nada para ello.



Es que vivimos en un país de chiste.

Tenemos un 20% o más de paro, pero oye... que lo que hace falta es más mano de obra (natalidad).

Claro, hombre, claro, es de una "lógica aplastante".


Y en vez de subvencionar la NO natalidad, los que no tienen pareja, o tienen pareja pero NO pueden tener hijos, pagan más impuestos para subvencionar a los que los tienen descontroladamente (nueva mano de obra para la élite).


Todo de una "lógica aplastante"


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Mejor dar en adopcion que matar. Muy hijo de puta pensar esto? Diselo a quien quiere adoptar pero a diferencia de otros paises tiene que cruzarse medio mundo con los gastos y el tiempo que eso implica porque aqui no hay niños para adoptar, ya que la sociedad prefiere asesinarlos por comodidad y porque el valor de la vida de un bebe es cero.



Es que nadie esta hablando de matar, pues por mucho que tu fanatismo te diga lo contrario abortar no es matar.
Claro que en españa tienes niños para adoptar de sobra otra cosa es que no sean lo suficientemente pequeños como los que van a adoptar quisieran y obviamente los requisitos aqui son más esctrictos y obviamente aumenta rla oferta de los niños que puedan ser adoptados que es lo que tu propones es una barbaridad.
Joder, que tienes 50 años y sigues soltando unas tonterias que dan vergüenza ajena


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Es que vivimos en un país de chiste.
> 
> Tenemos un 20% o más de paro, pero oye... que lo que hace falta es más mano de obra (natalidad).
> 
> ...



Como he estrito antes, mejora la estabilidad en el empleo y su calida, haz que la gente pueda pagarse una casa en 10 años sin ayuda de sus padres y la natalidad vendrña por si sola.


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Como he estrito antes, mejora la estabilidad en el empleo y su calida, haz que la gente pueda pagarse una casa en 10 años sin ayuda de sus padres y la natalidad vendrña por si sola.



Hola idiota.

Entonces subnormal profundo, cómo es que en los años de bonanza cuando nuestra economía estaba en la Champions (ZP dixit), y los curritos se compraban Cayenes y se iban a la Riviera Maya, la natalidad apenas aumentó un 0,3, y siguió muy por debajo de la tasa de reemplazo? Cómo es que las autonomías con más tasa de natalidad de madre autóctona son... Murcia y Andalucía, y en cambio no el País Vasco, mucho más rico? Y cómo es que las tasas de natalidad de madre extranjera son mucho mayores que las de madre española en todas las autonomías?

Tasa de Natalidad por comunidad autónoma, según nacionalidad (española/extranjera) de la madre(1433)

Es gracioso que tú que siempre hablas de que Franco fue el mayor asesino de españoles no te preocupen las que son con mucha diferencia las verdaderas mayores asesinas de españoles: las españolas.

Adiós idiota.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Y por que te parece normal obligar a alguien a dar un bebe en adopción? Hay que ser muy hijo de puta para pensar de ese modo.
> Si querías mas niños la solución era simple. Que sea normal que la gente tenga estabilidad laboral y que pueda pagar una vivienda en una década sin necesitar ninguna ayuda de sus padres. La natalidad aumentará sola.



Uy!, pero que barbaridades dice Ud.!

Estabilidad laboral, conciliación personal y sueldos dignos dice (lo de acabar con la especulación inmobiliaria ya queda pendiente para otra década).


¡Hereje, hereje, a la hoguera con él!


(es ironía)


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Hola idiota.
> 
> Entonces subnormal profundo, cómo es que en los años de bonanza cuando nuestra economía estaba en la Champions (ZP dixit), y los curritos se compraban Cayenes y se iban a la Riviera Maya, la natalidad apenas aumentó un 0,3, y siguió muy por debajo de la tasa de reemplazo? Cómo es que las autonomías con más tasa de natalidad de madre autóctona son... Murcia y Andalucía, y en cambio no el País Vasco, mucho más rico? Y cómo es que las tasas de natalidad de madre extranjera son mucho mayores que las de madre española en todas las autonomías?
> 
> ...



por entonces el cancer para hundir nuestra sanidad ya estaba totalmente desarrollado y gracias a tu voto.
a quien dices que han matado las españolas?


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Como he estrito antes, mejora la estabilidad en el empleo y su calida, haz que la gente pueda pagarse una casa en 10 años sin ayuda de sus padres y la natalidad vendrña por si sola.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero no nos llevemos a engaños o nos ilusionemos demasiado, la natalidad aumentará poco, por el simple hecho de que, como ya han indicado varias personas en el hilo, en los países más avanzados tecnológicamente hablando, la natalidad tiende a regularse/estancarse en función del paro existente.

Pero es lógico.

En un país poco desarrollado, los padres, tienen varios hijos porque "alguno sobre-vivirá" (eso, sin tener en cuenta, la ignorancia y falta de conocimientos sobre métodos anti-conceptivos), con la mentalidad naturalista/animalista de los seres menos evolucionados (por ejemplo, los peces, que ponen millones de huevos porque "alguno sobre-vivirá").

En los países más avanzados y con personas mejor formadas y más auto-conscientes, la mentalidad suele ser... "prefiero tener sólo 2 hijos, pero que tengan recursos suficientes para, por ejemplo, poder ir a la Universidad (aunque creo que las carreras están sobre-valoradas), que 5 y no poder pagarles a NINGUNO la universidad".

Y esto ya se lo he oído decir a varios padres CATOLICOS, no te digo ya de los que NO profesan ninguna religión.

También les he oído decir, que si les tocara la bono-loto... lo primero que harían sería tener más hijos y comprarse una casa más grande para ellos, así que SI, creo que las personas tienen hijos en función de lo que se pueden permitir y no lo que les gustaría (salvo algunos irresponsables, que no pudiendo tener ni para 1, tienen 5 o más).


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> por entonces el cancer para hundir nuestra sanidad ya estaba totalmente desarrollado y gracias a tu voto.
> a quien dices que han matado las españolas?



Hola retrasado idiota.


----------



## rejon. (8 Feb 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Hola retrasado idiota.



Da gusto debatir con los que han arruinado a una generación de españoles y ver que estais orgullosos de lo que hicisteis.


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

rejon. dijo:


> Da gusto debatir con los que han arruinado a una generación de españoles y ver que estais orgullosos de lo que hicisteis.



Hola retrasado idiota. Gracias por subir el hilo.


----------



## Turgot (8 Feb 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Nunca sabremos cuantos premios nóbeles, descubridores de la cura contra el cáncer, el sida, de nuevos universos o galaxias, artistas, científicos, investigadores, filósofos, médicos, cirujanos, neurobiólogos, físicos y un largo etcera estarán entre los millones de abortados en el mundo. Ahora a pedir más médicos y más sanitarios.



Por lógica había más delincuentes comunes, Hitlers y Stalins en potencia


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

Albert Esteve, demógrafo: "La crisis del coronavirus va a ser una buena estocada a la ya deprimida fecundidad de España"


----------



## silenus (8 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Por lógica había más delincuentes comunes, Hitlers y Stalins en potencia



En un debate ante la televisión francesa, Lejeune preguntó a Monod:

- “De un padre sifilítico y una madre tuberculosa que tuvieron cuatro hijos, el primero nació ciego, el segundo murió al nacer, el tercero nació sordomudo, y el cuarto es tuberculoso; la madre queda embarazada de un quinto hijo. Ud. ¿qué haría?”

- “Yo interrumpiría ese embarazo”, respondió con toda seguridad Monod.

A lo que su contrincante le contestó:
- “Tengamos un minuto de silencio, pues hubiera matado a Beethoven.”


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (9 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Por lógica había más delincuentes comunes, Hitlers y Stalins en potencia




Y más talibanes religiosos, no se olvide.


----------



## Grupo Wagner (9 Feb 2021)

silenus dijo:


> En un debate ante la televisión francesa, Lejeune preguntó a Monod:
> 
> - “De un padre sifilítico y una madre tuberculosa que tuvieron cuatro hijos, el primero nació ciego, el segundo murió al nacer, el tercero nació sordomudo, y el cuarto es tuberculoso; la madre queda embarazada de un quinto hijo. Ud. ¿qué haría?”
> 
> ...


----------



## silenus (9 Feb 2021)

Las pensiones públicas serán insostenibles aunque se suba la edad de jubilación


----------



## Linthor (15 Feb 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> ¿Es cierto que la tasa de natalidad tiende a 0 o a estabilizarse en los países avanzados tecnológicamente?. SI, TAMBIEN ES VERDAD.



¿La natalidad tiende a 0 o a estabilizarse?... 
¿Ud. es consciente de la parida que ha escrito?.
Una natalidad a 0 es a corto plazo la extinción del propio país. 
Ud. disculpe, pero está como una chota, en sintonía con la socialpodemitada que tenemos que soportar por estos lares.


----------



## Linthor (15 Feb 2021)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> Que gran pérdida para la humanidad.
> 
> En fin, está claro, con más de 1.500 millones de seres humanos en el planeta... corremos riesgo de extinguirnos.



Pero vamos a ver, alma de cántaro, ¿de dónde saca lo de 1.500 millones de seres humanos en el planeta?.
Si ya solamente entre China e India suman los 2.500 millones, como que uno de cada tres habitantes en el mundo es chino o hindú.

Aquí estamos hablando de España con sus 47 millones de habitantes, y cada año que pasa, con menos españoles. 
Mueren muchos más españoles de los que nacen, y lo peor es que ese tendencia -de no revertirse la escasa natalidad actual- será mayor cada año.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Feb 2021)

Linthor dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, alma de cántaro, ¿de dónde saca lo de 1.500 millones de seres humanos en el planeta?.
> Si ya solamente entre China e India suman los 2.500 millones, como que uno de cada tres habitantes en el mundo es chino o hindú.
> 
> Aquí estamos hablando de España con sus 47 millones de habitantes, y cada año que pasa, con menos españoles.
> Mueren muchos más españoles de los que nacen, y lo peor es que ese tendencia -de no revertirse la escasa natalidad actual- será mayor cada año.



A ver... alma de cántaro racista.

Tenemos un 20% - 25%.

¿¡Cómo que hace falta más mano de obra si no hay trabajo ni para los que ya estamos!?

Cuando haga falta mano de obra (tasa de paro 0%) ya se permitirá venir a más chinos e hindúes, yo no tengo ningún problema con eso.

Lo de sus chorradas patrioteras de "apañoles de bien", me la sudan.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (16 Feb 2021)

Linthor dijo:


> ¿La natalidad tiende a 0 o a estabilizarse?...
> ¿Ud. es consciente de la parida que ha escrito?.
> Una natalidad a 0 es a corto plazo la extinción del propio país.
> Ud. disculpe, pero está como una chota, en sintonía con la socialpodemitada que tenemos que soportar por estos lares.



Que sí, que sí, que sí, el fin del mundo y el apocalipsis.

Joder, con los putos rojos de mierda, estáis para que os encierren.


----------



## silenus (7 Mar 2021)

En El Pis!!!

La natalidad se desploma [más] en España por el confinamiento

_Nueve meses después, los augurios de los expertos se cumplen. Los nacimientos en diciembre y enero caen un 22,6% respecto a los mismos meses del año anterior. La pandemia ha desplomado la natalidad en España. Aún no es el dato definitivo, pero constituye el primer indicador de los efectos del confinamiento de marzo y abril, cuando fueron concebidos los niños nacidos en diciembre y enero. Esos meses se inscribieron 45.054 bebés fruto de aquellos días en que el país se encerró en casa, según la información de 3.929 registros civiles informatizados, correspondientes al 93% de la población. Son 13.141 niños menos. El descenso hundirá la fecundidad en un país que arrastra años de bajadas. Se tienen cada vez menos hijos y se tienen más tarde. Y, ahora, con la incertidumbre en la que nos ha sumido el virus, se prevé que la situación se agrave. ¿Cuánto? ¿Hasta cuándo? Nadie se atreve a pronosticarlo, pero sí a aventurar que no será una crisis de unos meses. _


----------



## silenus (23 Mar 2021)

De pago, pero hay que ver la foto: 









Covid, la natalidad interrumpida: "Con los dos en ERTE y una pandemia mundial, hay que esperar"


Al segundo país de la UE y uno de los del mundo con menor natalidad sólo le faltaba un virus y una crisis para disminuir su descencencia y envejecer su futuro: en noviembre, diciem




www.elmundo.es


----------



## juster (23 Mar 2021)

*ES QUE HAY QUE DEJAR ESPACIO A LOS MENAS AFRICANOS Y SUDACAS !!!!
POBRECITOS NO TIENEN DONDE IR !!!!*


----------



## hijodepantera (23 Mar 2021)

Después de observar como los españoles abrazan con fervor la fe covidiana no puedo más que alegrarme de su pronta extinción y espero que con ellos se lleven a toda la piara de subnormales que un día se pusieron un trapo en la puta boca.


----------



## silenus (27 Mar 2021)

El Gobierno propone cinco cambios en las pensiones para alargar la edad real de jubilación hasta los 67 años


El ‘castigo’ a la jubilación anticipada y la prohibición de la forzosa le enfrenta con sindicatos y patronal en el Diálogo Social.




www.elespanol.com





Pero no hemos dejado entrar a millones de pagapensiones para evitar eso?


----------



## Burt Lancaster (27 Mar 2021)

El planeta tiene unos recursos limitados. Si a eso unimos que el capitalismo los reparte de forma totalmente desigual es lógico que la natalidad se controle.

Si no hay trabajo para 45 millones está claro que tampoco lo va a haber para 50.


----------



## silenus (11 Abr 2021)

El coronavirus desploma la natalidad en España: estas son las zonas más afectadas


En los dos primeros meses de 2021 hubo 48.282 nacimientos en nuestro país, lo que supone un 14,9% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2020, la caída más acusada desde que se registran los datos por meses



www.abc.es





*En los dos primeros meses de 2021 hubo 48.282 nacimientos en nuestro país, lo que supone un 14,9% menos que en el mismo periodo de 2020, la caída más acusada desde que se registran los datos por meses*


----------



## silenus (20 Abr 2021)

La pandemia provoca la primera caída de población en España desde 2015


La población inscrita en España en el Padrón Continuo disminuye en 106.146 personas durante 2020 y se sitúa en 47,3 millones de personas. El dato está marcado por la elevada mortalidad sufrida el año pasado por el coronavirus. El número de residentes en España venía registrando incrementos desde...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Lester_33 (21 Abr 2021)

LOS GOBIERNOS QUE VOTAMOS PROMUEVEN ACTIVAMENTE:

1) La homosexualidad
2) La transexualidad
3) El porno y la masturbación
4) El sexo anal
5) El sexo oral
6) Los anticonceptivos
7) El aborto libre gratuito y casi con premio
8) ... y lo más importante: NO MATRIMONIO, NO FAMILIA Y NO SEXO mediante el feminismo y sus instrumentos: la Ley viogen y otras destinadas CLARAMENTE a enfrentar a hombres y mujeres.

¿Que coño esperábamos?


----------



## silenus (24 Abr 2021)

Análisis de los datos demográficos definitivos de 2019. Alejandro Macarrón


El INE publicó en diciembre los datos demográficos definitivos de 2019. Los relativos a nacimientos y fecundidad, y de saldo entre nacimientos y defunciones, estos son, para el futuro del pueblo español, muy preocupantes. En esta nota se analizan algunos aspectos de gran relevancia de estos...




posmodernia.com





*Finalmente, en todas las provincias hubo más muertes de personas nacidas en España que nacimientos de madres nacidas en España*_. _


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Abr 2021)

Yo no veo más que carritos de crío por la calle


----------



## silenus (2 May 2021)

Medio millón de ancianos vivirán solos en 2035 en Catalunya


El cambio demográfico que acecha a la sociedad catalana y española la próxima década es abrumador. Pero el reto no está solo en los cuidados que merecerán, sino también en cómo vivirán los últimos años de su vida. El aislamiento que sufren más 300.000 personas mayores que viven solas en...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## silenus (13 Jun 2021)

China quiere más niños. ¿Y las mujeres?


Jóvenes de las grandes ciudades prefieren desarrollar sus carreras y sus aficiones a formar una familia




elpais.com


----------



## silenus (13 Jun 2021)

Película española que trata el tema, como parodia claro (al menos no va de la Guerra Civil):









Los chinos quieren comprar la 'España vaciada'


Alfonso Sánchez y Alberto López vuelven a la carga con los compadres en El mundo es suyo 2.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## silenus (15 Jul 2021)

Los nacimientos en España bajan a "niveles no vistos desde hace varios siglos"


El observatorio CEU avisa de que la evolución demográfica de España resulta "cada vez más preocupante".




www.heraldo.es





Seguid fomentando el feminazismo y el transmariconismo, seguid.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (18 Jul 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Los nacimientos en España bajan a "niveles no vistos desde hace varios siglos"
> 
> 
> El observatorio CEU avisa de que la evolución demográfica de España resulta "cada vez más preocupante".
> ...



Cuanto antes se extingan los españistanís mejor, nuestra única opción es largarnos de este basurero de país.


----------



## Oxi89888 (18 Jul 2021)

Occidente es un barco que se hunde, veo más posible que lo que es el legado cultural español perviva en algunos paises de sudamerica que en la España misma, en 60 años de ahora al futuro esta peninsula sera un revoltijo afrosemitico de religion islamica y simbolos patrios masones-comunistas.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Jul 2021)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> El planeta tiene unos recursos limitados. Si a eso unimos que el capitalismo los reparte de forma totalmente desigual es lógico que la natalidad se controle.
> 
> Si no hay trabajo para 45 millones está claro que tampoco lo va a haber para 50.



Una cosa es que el planeta tenga los recursos limitados que muy posiblemente sea así, pero de una cosa si te puedo asegurar que hoy el ser humano está en condiciones de crear riqueza suficiente como para poder vivir tantos y cuantos seamos, que a decir verdad somos muchos o demasiados pero aún así lo que si es verdad es que posibles los hay no te quepa la menor duda que los hay, lo increíble es el como se administran esos posibles.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Jul 2021)

Oxi89888 dijo:


> Occidente es un barco que se hunde, veo más posible que lo que es el legado cultural español perviva en algunos paises de sudamerica que en la España misma, en 60 años de ahora al futuro esta peninsula sera un revoltijo afrosemitico de religion islamica y simbolos patrios masones-comunistas.



Creo te has olvidado que el cristianismo nació precisamente en Jerusalén mismito que el islam y el judaismo, lo de como el cristianismo y el porque y ahora es mundialmente conocido mejor no destapar la mierda que contiene en lo llamado historia sagrada y por las decenas de franquicias diferentes que las hay en el muy hermanadas no están precisamente.
Anda?.


----------



## Oxi89888 (18 Jul 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Creo te has olvidado que el cristianismo nació precisamente en Jerusalén mismito que el islam y el judaismo, lo de como el cristianismo y el porque y ahora es mundialmente conocido mejor no destapar la mierda que contiene en lo llamado historia sagrada y por las decenas de franquicias diferentes que las hay en el muy hermanadas no están precisamente.
> Anda?.



No tengo nada contra los pueblos orientales/semiticos, siempre he admirado sus culturas desde Mesopotamia hasta los Otomanos. Dicho esto, España es un país latino, mediterraneo-celta y nuestra variante de cristianismo catolico tiene unas formas y tintes muy romanos que no encontrarás en las iglesias coptas o nestorianas orientales.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Jul 2021)

Oxi89888 dijo:


> No tengo nada contra los pueblos orientales/semiticos, siempre he admirado sus culturas desde Mesopotamia hasta los Otomanos. Dicho esto, España es un país latino, mediterraneo-celta y nuestra variante de cristianismo catolico tiene unas formas y tintes muy romanos que no encontrarás en las iglesias coptas o nestorianas orientales.



Y yo que precisamente que me diferencio de los demás, seres sociales por el hecho de no dar importancia a las tradiciones y demás costumbres ancestrales, me son una remola al progreso, a la libertad de pensar y creer lo que mejor te guste o apetezca sin códigos morales ancestrales, ni patriotismos transnochados que lo único que buscan los poderes fácticos ,es que el populacho les saque las castañas del fuego a partir de la fe, la esperanza y la vida o poco más.
Anda?.


----------



## Oxi89888 (18 Jul 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Y yo que precisamente que me diferencio de los demás, seres sociales por el hecho de no dar importancia a las tradiciones y demás costumbres ancestrales, me son una remola al progreso, a la libertad de pensar y creer lo que mejor te guste o apetezca sin códigos morales ancestrales, ni patriotismos transnochados que lo único que buscan los poderes fácticos ,es que el populacho les saque las castañas del fuego a partir de la fe, la esperanza y la vida o poco más.
> Anda?.




Si tantas ganas tienes de vivir en un país sin tradiciones ni identidad propia, largarte a America, el país fue desde sus comienzos un buffet libre para la escoria y desposeidos de Europa, gente que nunca sintio apego a su gente, nadie te obliga a quedarte. España fue fundada claramente bajo valores catolicos por un cantabro en guerra abierta contra el ancestral enemigo sarracen que por milenios ha oprimido a esta península.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (18 Jul 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Una cosa es que el planeta tenga los recursos limitados que muy posiblemente sea así, pero de una cosa si te puedo asegurar que hoy el ser humano está en condiciones de crear riqueza suficiente como para poder vivir tantos y cuantos seamos, que a decir verdad somos muchos o demasiados pero aún así lo que si es verdad es que posibles los hay no te quepa la menor duda que los hay, lo increíble es el como se administran esos posibles.
> Anda que?.




En realidad estamos diciendo lo mismo:

El capitalismo es una mierda


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Jul 2021)

Oxi89888 dijo:


> Si tantas ganas tienes de vivir en un país sin tradiciones ni identidad propia, largarte a America, el país fue desde sus comienzos un buffet libre para la escoria y desposeidos de Europa, gente que nunca sintio apego a su gente, nadie te obliga a quedarte. España fue fundada claramente bajo valores catolicos por un cantabro en guerra abierta contra el ancestral enemigo sarracen que por milenios ha oprimido a esta península.



Sabras tú las costumbres y tradiciones que más me molan, tú fijate bien cuanto y como te lo cuento, con o sin razón después tú me aconsejas, de muy joven en la filosofía religiosa ya mostraba ciertas discrepancias, en lo sexual, casi de siempre o eso me parecía iba para maricon, en lo laboral pronto aprendí que de no sacar un beneficio neto nunca llegaría a rico, en el amor nunca llegue a sentir amor, con mucha labia a más de mucha perseverancia nunca me falto donde meterla, por lo que nunca me fue preciso agenciarme de un amor eterno para siempre jamas y por un sí acaso siempre he tenido a mi cabra por lo que pudiera serme preciso, aún que nunca me la beneficie, oye como moto un primor ella, además de poco gasto y mucha lealtad en lo demás amigos para siempre y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Jul 2021)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> En realidad estamos diciendo lo mismo:
> 
> El capitalismo es una mierda



Con que tú te creas que así es, a mi ya me va bien, aún que a decir verdad no es lo mismo en absoluto, de momento y mientras no me falte nada que pueda desear a mi el capitalismo ya me vale y no porque me sea una filosofía muy creíble y aceptada, en mismito que las religiones y demás tradiciones ancestrales.
En fin, con que no me falte lo primordial lo demás para quien le haga más falta.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (18 Jul 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Con que tú te creas que así es, a mi ya me va bien, aún que a decir verdad no es lo mismo en absoluto, de momento y mientras no me falte nada que pueda desear a mi el capitalismo ya me vale y no porque me sea una filosofía muy creíble y aceptada, en mismito que las religiones y demás tradiciones ancestrales.
> En fin, con que no me falte lo primordial lo demás para quien le haga más falta.
> Anda que no?.






Por eso decía yo lo del trabajo 

Un sistema económico que no es capaz de garantizar un simple puesto de trabajo no me parece a mi muy de fiar ,la verdad ...


----------



## silenus (30 Ago 2021)

La natalidad desciende un 20% a consecuencia del coronavirus


El cierre de los centros de reproducción asistida, junto a otros factores, provoca la bajada en los nacimientos




www.larazon.es


----------



## Tons of Fear (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## skan (31 Ago 2021)

Cada vez conozco a más españolas (de entre 20 y 50 años) que no quieren ser madres.

Veremos qué pasa cuando no encontremos mujeres que quieran tener hijos.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (31 Ago 2021)

Las pilas humanas deben seguir produciendo bebes para mantener el sistema.

Se ve que todavía no se ha abaratado suficientemente la mano de obra.


----------



## silenus (14 Sep 2021)

En Bizkaia solo nacen 18 bebés al día


La incertidumbre generada por el virus lastra la natalidad, que en el primer trimestre del año sufre su mayor caída de este siglo




www.elcorreo.com





Soros y sus lacayos son eficaces, hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (25 Sep 2021)

Y os extraña? Casarte y tener hijos es machista y patriarcal. Lo guay es ser bi, soltera, descargar tinder, follar moros y comprarte un par de gatos. Lo dicen Carmen Calvo e Irene Montero y ellas nunca mienten, no?


----------



## Expat (25 Sep 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Y os extraña? Casarte y tener hijos es machista y patriarcal. Lo guay es ser bi, soltera, descargar tinder, follar moros y comprarte un par de gatos. Lo dicen Carmen Calvo e Irene Montero y ellas nunca mienten, no?



Pues las dos son madres (una de ellas de familia numerosa). No predican con el ejemplo.


----------



## silenus (25 Sep 2021)

El Gobierno de Aragón prevé gastarse millón y medio al año en un plan de «deporte rural» contra la despoblación


El Ejecutivo de Lambán lo ha incluido en sus previsiones de gasto de su futura Ley de Dinamización del Medio Rural. Pero no detalla qué inversión extra dedicará en los pueblos para asistencia sanitaria, educación o carreteras



www.abc.es


----------



## silenus (8 Dic 2021)

La OCDE critica el abandono del ajuste automático de las pensiones en España


La OCDE critica que España haya abandonado un ajuste automático del sistema de pensiones como era el factor de sostenibilidad para sustituirlo por el llamado mecanismo de equidad intergeneracional que, según los cálculos conocidos, ni siquiera equivale a los costos de indexar las pensiones a la...




www.20minutos.es





_El responsable del estudio, Hervé Boulhol, pone el acento en que el mecanismo de equidad intergeneracional "*da un poco de oxígeno a corto plazo*, pero no está a la altura del problema de largo plazo" del sistema, y eso significa que "harán falta nuevas medidas".

*"En el horizonte de 2040-2050 hay un problema de recursos"* por el rápido envejecimiento de la población en España y eso requiere "medidas estructurales", repite Boulhol, en declaraciones a Efe.

El principal defecto -añade- es que ahora se está haciendo una propuesta "a medio plazo y no se dice lo que ocurrirá después"._


----------



## silenus (13 Ene 2022)

No solo la España vacía: más de 5.000 municipios han perdido población desde 2001


La despoblación no es un fenómeno exclusivo de lo que se ha llamado la España vacía o vaciada sino algo más extendido que afecta a numerosas áreas de todo el




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Ene 2022)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Y os extraña? Casarte y tener hijos es machista y patriarcal. Lo guay es ser bi, soltera, descargar tinder, follar moros y comprarte un par de gatos. Lo dicen Carmen Calvo e Irene Montero y ellas nunca mienten, no?



Muy propio de un varón de extrema derecha o de un divorciado una o más veces en menos de una década con claras reminiscencias de tiempos pasados donde el machismo rondaba a sus anchas por la piel de toro que eran las españas imperiales de antaño , en un régimen que tutelaba un tal general franco “ por la gracia de un tal dios “ cuyo legado fue ser el presunto maricon que gobernó el único país o estado donde la mayoría se creían eran machos alfa y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Ene 2022)

Aún para mi hay demasiados humanos y pocas cabras según mi gusto.
Les saluda otro marxista además de maricon.
Anda que?.


----------



## Lester_33 (13 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Aún para mi hay demasiados humanos y pocas cabras según mi gusto.
> Les saluda otro marxista además de maricon.
> Anda que?.



Pues a ver si eres consecuente y te quitas de enmedio, so anormal.
No creo que nadie te eche de menos por aquí.


----------



## cripton36 (13 Ene 2022)

ningun pais esta vacio, mas bien tienen CONCENTRACION DE PERSONAS en las grandes ciudades. caractiristicas del sistema de produccion capitalista , despues de la revolucion industrial. sin embargo, hoy existen las condiciones para acabar con esa CONCENTRACION
te saluda un marxista


----------



## silenus (19 Ene 2022)

El que faltaba:









Macron propone incluir el aborto en la Carta de Derechos Fundamentales de la Unión Europea


El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, propuso este miércoles que el derecho...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## silenus (24 Ene 2022)

Este es el plan de Ayuso para un "baby boom" madrileño: bajadas de IRPF, ayudas a la vivienda, conciliación...


La presidenta asegura que Madrid encabeza "el plan por la maternidad, paternidad y natalidad más ambicioso de Europa". Contempla una deducción de hasta 2.100 euros en el IRPF por nacimiento o adopción durante tres años. Ayuso fomentará la natalidad ampliando el cheque guardería y los días libres...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## silenus (27 Ene 2022)

*El Parlament rechaza una moción de Vox que pedía ayudas para potenciar la natalidad "solo para españoles"

El texto también incluía la propuesta de eliminar la Conselleria d'Igualtat i Feminismes.*


----------



## silenus (11 Feb 2022)

Baja natalidad, soledad, mascotas: ¿tienen relación entre sí estos hechos?


Una invitación a la reflexión sobre un fenómeno que se ha incrementado paralelamente a la disminución de la natalidad y, desde luego, a partir de la pandemia.




www.mundiario.com


----------



## asakopako (11 Feb 2022)

En 2 generaciones se recupera la natalidad. Da igual lo que pierdas en el absoluto mientras ganes en el relativo. Pero para eso hacen falta mujeres que quieran incrementar la natalidad, porque no nos engañemos, está en la mano de las mujeres extinguirnos o no. Y no suelen ser seres racionales así que nos extinguiremos pero llevaremos bolsos de prada chulísimos.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (11 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> En 2 generaciones se recupera la natalidad. Da igual lo que pierdas en el absoluto mientras ganes en el relativo. Pero para eso hacen falta mujeres que quieran incrementar la natalidad, porque no nos engañemos, *está en la mano de las mujeres extinguirnos o no*. Y no suelen ser seres racionales así que nos extinguiremos pero llevaremos bolsos de prada chulísimos.



¡Falso!

Las mujeres quieren hombres por encima de la media de la masculinidad. El 20% de los mejores hombres...Son estos hombres los que no quieren nada serio con mujeres mientras sigan vigente leyes feministas antihombre.

Las mujeres entre hombres basura/purria o no tener hijos eligen lo segundo...Salvo las mujeres inmigrantes procedentes de países tercermundistas para los que cualquier borracho o drogata español es una tabla de salvación para conseguir la nacionalidad.

Las leyes feministas en vez de atacar a los violadores, atacan la dignidad y los derechos de los "hombres válidos" que no aceptan el nuevo "contrato social fluidmatriarcal" y prefieren vivir una vida cómoda solos frente a jugar a la lotería de la viogen y el divorcio con pésimas _odds_.

Y no lo llaméis "invierno demográfico" llamadlo "sustitución demográfica". Llamarlo "invierno" es achacar la extinción de la sociedad occidental a la suerte del clima, mientras que "sustitución" es achacar dicha extinción a un plan fríamente urdido por la élites financieras y políticas globalistas.

A éstas alturas de la película solo se engaña quien quiera engañarse.


----------



## Expat (11 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> En 2 generaciones se recupera la natalidad. Da igual lo que pierdas en el absoluto mientras ganes en el relativo. Pero para eso *hacen falta mujeres que quieran incrementar la natalidad*, porque no nos engañemos, está en la mano de las mujeres extinguirnos o no. Y no suelen ser seres racionales así que nos extinguiremos pero llevaremos bolsos de prada chulísimos.



Pues como no las importemos de países tradicionales, mucho tienen que cambiar las cosas. En mi generacion se llevaba tener 2 hijos (por debajo de la tasa de reposicion poblacional y de esto hace ya mucho tiempo, o sea, que es un problema que viene de largo). Hoy en día es aun peor porque lo que mas veo en mi entorno son hijos unicos o parejas sin hijos. 

Tengo familia en USA y allí lo normal es casarse muy joven y formar tu familia (muchas veces numerosa) en la veintena. Cuando lo he comentado alguna vez con mis amistades/conocidos aquí en España solo he visto caras de desaprobacion en plan: qué gente mas conservadora... se deben pasar el dia metidos en la iglesia rezando, por que se casan tan pronto? no les gusta disfrutar de la vida cuando son jovenes? qué agobio parecen familias sacadas del Cuentame... qué rancios... Con este panorama ya me contaras como aumentamos la natalidad.


----------



## asakopako (11 Feb 2022)

Expat dijo:


> Pues como no las importemos de países tradicionales, mucho tienen que cambiar las cosas. En mi generacion se llevaba tener 2 hijos (por debajo de la tasa de reposicion poblacional y de esto hace ya mucho tiempo, o sea, que es un problema que viene de largo). Hoy en día es aun peor porque lo que mas veo en mi entorno son hijos unicos o parejas sin hijos.
> 
> Tengo familia en USA y allí lo normal es casarse muy joven y formar tu familia (muchas veces numerosa) en la veintena. Cuando lo he comentado alguna vez con mis amistades/conocidos aquí en España solo he visto caras de desaprobacion en plan: qué gente mas conservadora... se deben pasar el dia metidos en la iglesia rezando, por que se casan tan pronto? no les gusta disfrutar de la vida cuando son jovenes? qué agobio parecen familias sacadas del Cuentame... qué rancios... Con este panorama ya me contaras como aumentamos la natalidad.



Lo que muchos subnormales hacen gracietas con el ok boomer y tal no es más que una adaptación natural. Después de una guerra surgió espontáneamente una necesidad de aparearse. En algunas partes como Rusia después de la IIGM había una desproporción entre sexos enorme, todavía siguen algo desequilibrados pero nada que ver cuando te has llevado la mayor parte de los muertos de esa guerra. Pero en EEUU también se dio. La famosa foto del beso de Times Square fue el pistoletazo de salida para el follad y multiplicaros.

A lo que voy con todo esto es que tiempos difíciles crearán hombres fuertes, la rueda sigue. O nos extinguiremos que también puede pasar.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Lo que muchos subnormales hacen gracietas con el ok boomer y tal no es más que una adaptación natural. Después de una guerra surgió espontáneamente una necesidad de aparearse. En algunas partes como Rusia después de la IIGM había una desproporción entre sexos enorme, todavía siguen algo desequilibrados pero nada que ver cuando te has llevado la mayor parte de los muertos de esa guerra. Pero en EEUU también se dio. La famosa foto del beso de Times Square fue el pistoletazo de salida para el follad y multiplicaros.
> 
> A lo que voy con todo esto es que tiempos difíciles crearán hombres fuertes, la rueda sigue. O nos extinguiremos que también puede pasar.



Esos años de postguerra tal vez fueron los mejores que un hombre heterosexual tuvo nunca en paises occidentales.
1 Abundancia de trabajo
2-Abundancia de mujeres
3-0 feminazismo hasta finales de los 60s...
4- Libertad relativa

En la Unión Soviética no era tan bonito pero al menos el tema mujeres era algo de lo que no preocuparse, ellas eran las que tenían que competir por cualquier tio minimamente decente no viceversa.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (11 Feb 2022)

La gente en general y las mujeres en particular , han cambiado de mentalidad y no quieren hijos , que eso es muy trabajoso.
Ni la economía , ni la conciliación , ni el precio de la vivienda son las causas , es verdad que disuaden a algunos miles , pero la realidad es que se ha generado una sociedad que quiere una adolescencia perpetua .
En 1945 había hambre en España , una posguerra jodida , peores viviendas y nacían más niños , lo que sí había era gente con ideas claras .

Tías de 30 años diciendo que aún es pronto y que quieren disfrutar más años sin hijos , ahí está el problema.


----------



## silenus (11 Feb 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> La gente en general y las mujeres en particular , han cambiado de mentalidad y no quieren hijos , que eso es muy trabajoso.
> Ni la economía , ni la conciliación , ni el precio de la vivienda son las causas , es verdad que disuaden a algunos miles , pero la realidad es que se ha generado una sociedad que quiere una adolescencia perpetua .
> En 1945 había hambre en España , una posguerra jodida , peores viviendas y nacían más niños , lo que sí había era gente con ideas claras .
> 
> Tías de 30 años diciendo que aún es pronto y que quieren disfrutar más años sin hijos , ahí está el problema.



Y todo ello fomentado por "nuestros" gobernantes y sus lacayos televisivos, a pesar de que nos llevan al abismo. Por qué será? $$$$


----------



## Expat (12 Feb 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Tías de 30 años diciendo que aún es pronto y que quieren disfrutar más años sin hijos , ahí está el problema.



Conozco una chica española que fue madre con 27 y a los 29 tuvo el segundo hijo. No hace falta decir que fue la primera de su grupo de amigas en ser madre. Existe una especie de norma socialmente aceptada por el 99% de las personas que dice que antes de los 30 es una locura tener hijos porque se es demasiado joven para cargar con esa responsabilidad. 

Por cierto, esta chica de la que hablo vive en el norte de Europa y, a diferencia de sus amigas de España, las amigas que tiene en el pais donde vive no la consideraban madre joven. Me comentaba que en el curso de preparacion al parto la mayoria de embarazadas -no extranjeras- no llegaba a los 25. Para que digan que la natalidad esta igual de mal en todo Occidente. Es un tema cultural, sin mas. En España tener hijos es la ultima de las prioridades (si es que se llegan a tener).


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Feb 2022)

*Vivimos en un país de enorme importancia geoestratégica como lo puede ser Ucrania .
El estrecho de Gibraltar es la puerta del Mediterráneo.*

Lo que está pasando en España es único en el mundo.
Somos una irrelevante proporción entre los 8 mil millones de habitantes pero que se comportan de forma estrambótica y peculiar .
Es posible que seamos un campo de ensayo de ingeniería social a ver qué pasa , como Venezuela en el caso de la economía .

Que estamos siendo atacados es indudable , en vez de bombas y devastación se usan métodos más sutiles pero mucho más eficaces ,
" El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño : en vencer sin luchar "
( general Sun Tzu )

Lo que está claro es que ...

*coronavirus+mascarilla+vacuna*

el feminismo y la viogen
la destrucción de las familias y esterilización de la población , millones de aborto y divorcio, inseguridad jurídica y ruina para evitar matrimonios.
reemplazo de los hijos por mascotas ( la estrafalaria ley viopet Ministerio de Derechos Sociales y Agenda 2030 - VIOPET )

la bomba gay = concupiscencia generalizada + pornografía extrema a través de los móviles incluso en adolescentes y niños para trastornarles.
la invasión africanos islamistas en edad militar, ilegales que alguien trae, financia y reparte por las ciudades y que todos obedecen .

la desaparición de la identidad nacional e idiosincrasia como sociedad, rechazo a los valores morales que definían a nuestros antepasados.
normalización del consumo de cocaína por toneladas y otras muchas drogas .

Sectas políticas de " extrema izquierda " relacionadas con la agenda 2030 y desaparición de políticos sensatos y buenos gestores.


TODO ESTO VA EN EL MISMO PACK


----------



## silenus (12 Feb 2022)

Hacia la destrucción de la familia normal:

*El gran estudio de la pareja en España augura menos matrimonios y más "amor líquido"*


----------



## Expat (12 Feb 2022)

Yo tuve a mis hijos "joven" para lo que se suele ver en España. Hablando con los típicos hombres y mujeres que quieren hijos pero no se lo plantean hasta mínimo los 35 o incluso más tarde, siempre me dicen lo mismo: hay que estar muy seguro, a cuanta más edad más claras se tienen las ideas, por eso no es recomendable tener hijos antes de los 30 porque en la veintena hay que experimentar y tener diferentes parejas para saber lo que quieres y lo que no quieres en el padre/madre de tus futuros hijos y por ende es más probable dar con la pareja correcta con la que formar una familia estable.

Cuando les dices que somos el país con las madres primerizas más viejunas, y simultaneamente donde más se divorcia la gente, entran en cortocircuito y no saben qué responder.


----------



## silenus (13 Mar 2022)

*¿Más inmigración y natalidad para sostener las pensiones? Tres gráficos que cuestionan las cuentas y los cuentos*


----------



## silenus (24 Abr 2022)

La excepcionalidad española: por qué nunca volveremos a tener dos hijos (y no pasa nada)


¿No queremos tener hijos o no podemos? Hablamos con los profesores Alberto del Rey y Marta Séiz para entender cómo han cambiado nuestras costumbres en las últimas décadas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Visilleras (24 Abr 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La excepcionalidad española: por qué nunca volveremos a tener dos hijos (y no pasa nada)
> 
> 
> ¿No queremos tener hijos o no podemos? Hablamos con los profesores Alberto del Rey y Marta Séiz para entender cómo han cambiado nuestras costumbres en las últimas décadas
> ...



A tope con las enseñanzas del yayo: 






Hola, mi nombre es Edward Bernays...y por mi culpa tu vida es una mierda


Hola, Algunos me conocerán, otros no. Me presento: Mi nombre es Ed Bernays. Nací el día 22 de noviembre de 1891, en Viena, Austria. Mi familia, de origen austríaco, se mudó muy pronto a Estados Unidos. Me gradué en "Agricultura" en la famosa Universidad de Cornell en el año 1912. Mi auténtica...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gubelkian (24 Abr 2022)

El invierno demográfico no es malo y reducirá la presión sobre nuestros recursos naturales.

Siempre que:

Los ingresos del Estado se acompasen para pagar las pensiones. Eso implica generar recursos sobre el terreno existente para todos los españoles etnicos y coser a impuestos a los no etnicos que quieran hacer negocios aquí.

Expulsar a toda la población no étnica y desnaturalizarla.


----------



## silenus (13 Jun 2022)

BBVA avisa de que los hijos del 'baby boom' tendrán que vender la casa para tener una pensión


Los analistas de la entidad financiera se unen al coro de voces críticas contra la reforma de Escrivá y advierten de que el sistema público de pensiones «no va a aguantar» la revalorización de las pensiones con el IPC



www.abc.es









__





BBVA avisa: los 'baby boomers' tendrán que vender la casa por su baja jubilación






www.msn.com


----------



## silenus (29 Jul 2022)

¿Cuál es el futuro de España con una población envejecida, sin hijos y sin ayudas para solucionarlo?


La sociedad española está avocada al suicido demográfico y los expertos exigen en COPE que los políticos adopten medidas para evitarlo




www.cope.es


----------



## silenus (3 Ago 2022)

Grazie PPSOE:


----------



## silenus (6 Ago 2022)

Barcelona registra un descenso de su población por segundo año consecutivo


Barcelona ha registrado un descenso de su población por segundo año consecutivo, con 1.639.981 personas empadronadas en la ciudad a 1 de enero de 2022, un...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> BBVA avisa de que los hijos del 'baby boom' tendrán que vender la casa para tener una pensión
> 
> 
> Los analistas de la entidad financiera se unen al coro de voces críticas contra la reforma de Escrivá y advierten de que el sistema público de pensiones «no va a aguantar» la revalorización de las pensiones con el IPC
> ...



Pues los
*'baby boomers' avisamos que como nos quedan pocos años de vida, nos gustaria irnos en compañia de algunos hijos de puta por delante- Ellos verán lo que hacen y quienes se quieren venir.
*


----------



## Larsil (6 Ago 2022)

Ala, a tener hijos. Con él sexo opuesto sí. No adoptados.


----------



## thanos2 (6 Ago 2022)

El otro día estuve con unos conocidos de unos 40 años. Eran un grupo de amigos de los cuales ninguno tenía hijos. Una pareja sin hijos, parece ser que infertilidad de ambos. Otra con pareja que decía que jamás sería madre. Animalista, vegana, loca. Otras 3 solteras (creo que al menos una divorciada) que superaban los 45 y tampoco llevaban idea ya de complicarse la vida en palabras de ellas. Y un chico soltero al que le caían todas las malas respuestas y todas las críticas y consejos.

Todos españoles.

Podría haberse hundido el suelo allí mismo y nadie les echaría de menos no cambiaría nada en las vidas de otros.


----------



## kandutery (6 Ago 2022)

klopec dijo:


> la razón es que ésto demuestra la exclusiva responsabilidad femenina en el invierno demográfico, dada la gigantesca magnitud de las cifras. TRITURAR A TU HIJO Y TIRARLO POR EL RETRETE PARA NO TRUNCAR TU GRAN FUTURO PROFESIONAL DE CAJERA DE SUPERMERCADO DEBE TENER CONSECUENCIAS A NIVEL SOCIEDAD, GUAPIS ... SÓLO EN UN AÑO ... ::::




Hablé con una amiga y me dijo k mató a su hijo (abortó) porque en aquel momento no tenía trabajo.

Como si en los últimos cientos de miles de años hasta entrados el siglo 21 los niños hubieran crecido en la abundancia material. Es mas, si ahora los jovenes som tan inmaduros y gilipollas es por eso mismo. El exceso de garantias y riqueza material


----------



## Tocqueville (6 Ago 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> El invierno demográfico no es malo y reducirá la presión sobre nuestros recursos naturales.
> 
> Siempre que:
> 
> ...



El problema es que por cada español que no nace meten tres refus.


----------



## Expat (8 Ago 2022)

kandutery dijo:


> Hablé con una amiga y me dijo k mató a su hijo (abortó) porque en aquel momento no tenía trabajo.
> 
> Como si en los últimos cientos de miles de años hasta entrados el siglo 21 los niños hubieran crecido en la abundancia material. Es mas, si ahora los jovenes som tan inmaduros y gilipollas es por eso mismo. El exceso de garantias y riqueza material



Yo flipo con esa excusa del trabajo. En el tercer mundo se llenan de hijos y estan mucho peor que aqui. Ese bebé ni se iba a morir de hambre ni le iba a faltar nada viviendo en España. Son ganas de no querer madurar ni asumir responsabilidades.

Conozco una que estaba buscando bebé con su novio. La relacion se rompe y a los pocos dias se entera que estaba embarazada. Una persona empatica y normal tendria ese bebé porque ha sido buscado, ¿que mas da que los padres se separen antes del parto? ¿Acaso a los bebés ya nacidos se les asesina si los padres se separan? Ademas ella tiene trabajo y 27 años, no es una cria, pero nada, abortó. Al final lo de tener o no tener trabajo lo usan de excusa. La cuestion es seguir viviendo sin ataduras hasta casi los 40. Este pais se va a la mierda.


----------



## kandutery (9 Ago 2022)

__





2.9- La política del aborto en la URSS






www.larazoncomunista.com





El aborto es la herramienta del judío para destruir las naciones


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (9 Ago 2022)

¿quién cojones iba a querer tener hijos en un mundo así?

yo soy padre y me preguntaba eso mismo el día que mi mujer se quedó embarazada

nunca me planteé el aborto, al contrario, mataría a quien haga falta para que a ella no le falte de nada

y ahora mismo la principal amenaza que veo es el NWO. Por eso le tengo tanto odio a los políticos progres. Son un peligro real


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Ago 2022)

¿Invierno demográfico? ¿Qué invierno demográfico?

Entran a miles cada día...


----------



## silenus (17 Ago 2022)

La natalidad en España continúa en el primer semestre en niveles mínimos de la serie histórica


En los seis primeros meses del año nacieron 159.705 niños y la mortalidad subió un 5% hasta julio




elpais.com













La natalidad en España cae a mínimos históricos


Se trata del octavo año consecutivo que el INE contabiliza un descenso en esta materia durante los primeros seis meses del año, desde junio de 2015, cuando los nacimientos rozaban




www.expansion.com


----------



## silenus (17 Ago 2022)

España, un país sin recién nacidos


La natalidad en el país sigue en mínimos con apenas 159.705 nacidos en el primer semestre. Este es el peor segundo dato desde que existen los registros.




www.mundiario.com


----------



## silenus (22 Ago 2022)

La falta de natalidad extermina el estado de bienestar europeo


Europa se enfrenta a numerosos desafíos. Uno de ellos es el bajo índice de natalidad y el futuro de su estado de bienestar que en algunos países ya dedica más de un tercio de su PIB.




www.mundiario.com


----------



## silenus (5 Sep 2022)

La natalidad caerá aún más en los próximos diez años


La natalidad española, en mínimos históricos, seguirá cayendo como mínimo en los próximos diez años. “Estamos en una situación que, estructuralmente, configura




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## silenus (2 Oct 2022)

*El Gobierno sube las pensiones casi un 30% en diez años mientras los sueldos de los jóvenes caen hasta un 12%*


----------



## Visilleras (9 Nov 2022)

Vamos a reflotar este hilo


----------



## silenus (11 Dic 2022)

Las jóvenes que han roto con el estigma de la soltería: "Ni nos planteamos tener una familia perfecta"


El número de mujeres solteras entre 30 y 40 años se ha duplicado desde 2001




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## silenus (2 Ene 2023)

Los partos en Melilla caen un 66% por el cierre de la frontera con Marruecos y la exigencia de visado


Melilla reduce más de un 66% la atención de partos desde el cierre de frontera con Marruecos y la exigencia de visado.




okdiario.com


----------

